# REVEREND HEARSE INDUSTRIES



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

what u building wit these


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 8 2008, 02:49 PM~9640378
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks like a box with some missing parts. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

NOTHING MISSING , JUST SOME PARTS OFF THE TREES.......


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

STARTED WITH SANDING THE CRAP OFF THE FIREWALL , FOLLOWED BY SOME FILLER....


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 8 2008, 03:20 PM~9640631
> *NOTHING MISSING , JUST SOME PARTS OFF THE TREES.......
> *


oh ok.sorry


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

ACTUALLY THE EMPTY HOLES ON THE TREES IS WHERE THE PARTS FOR THE BED WERE....


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jan 8 2008, 03:02 PM~9640487
> *what u building wit these
> 
> 
> ...


He's probably building one of these.... :0 ......Can you say Up in Smoke?????
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

BACK ON TOPIC FELLAS.....


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 8 2008, 03:39 PM~9640777
> * BACK ON TOPIC FELLAS.....
> *


 :0


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 8 2008, 03:39 PM~9640777
> * BACK ON TOPIC FELLAS.....
> *


Sorry about that homie, just had to do it.......... :biggrin: 

Looks like a really nice start on the chevy.........


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

MY MECHANIC WAS MOVING AND CALLED ME TO SEE IF I WANTED A BOX OF MODEL PARTS HE FOUND WHILE MOVING. INSIDE I FOUND A ALMOST COMPLETE PINTO KIT AND A GASSER FRONT END :0 AND A NOT BROKEN FRONT BUMPER FOR MY CAMPER.... :cheesy:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

whatcha got planned for the pinto?? i sapose theres no stampings on the chassis that has the company that made it


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

ITS A MPC I BELIEVE, IM GONNA USE THE GASSER FRONT END......


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

hmmmm interesting. off to ebay i go lol. i like finding those models you dont see very often. like my ramcharger and the volare i got comin. the pinto should be an interesting build


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

*WHAY YA GOTTA BAN TY? HE DID HAVE A POINT.......* :angry: SOME PEOPLE JUST NED TO PULL THE







OUT OF THIER ASSES.....


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

:roflmao: 

now its gonna be real boring up in here


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

NO SHIT , PEOPLE ARE SO FUCKIN LAME SOMETIMES . THEY KNOW WHAT IS IN THE TOPIC , IF THEY DONT LIKE IT THEY DONT HAVE TO CLICK ON IT.......BITCHING LIKE BABIES, THIS PLACE WILL SOON BE LIKE SCALE AUTOS FORUMS, FULL OF PEOPLE SCARED TO BURP OR HAVE A PIC OUT OF FOCUS.......


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

NO SHIT , PEOPLE ARE SO FUCKIN LAME SOMETIMES . THEY KNOW WHAT IS IN THE TOPIC , IF THEY DONT LIKE IT THEY DONT HAVE TO CLICK ON IT.......BITCHING LIKE BABIES, THIS PLACE WILL SOON BE LIKE SCALE AUTOS FORUMS, FULL OF PEOPLE SCARED TO BURP OR HAVE A PIC OUT OF FOCUS.......


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

NO SHIT , PEOPLE ARE SO FUCKIN LAME SOMETIMES . THEY KNOW WHAT IS IN THE TOPIC , IF THEY DONT LIKE IT THEY DONT HAVE TO CLICK ON IT.......BITCHING LIKE BABIES, THIS PLACE WILL SOON BE LIKE SCALE AUTOS FORUMS, FULL OF PEOPLE SCARED TO BURP OR HAVE A PIC OUT OF FOCUS.......


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

NO SHIT , PEOPLE ARE SO FUCKIN LAME SOMETIMES . THEY KNOW WHAT IS IN THE TOPIC , IF THEY DONT LIKE IT THEY DONT HAVE TO CLICK ON IT.......BITCHING LIKE BABIES, THIS PLACE WILL SOON BE LIKE SCALE AUTOS FORUMS, FULL OF PEOPLE SCARED TO BURP OR HAVE A PIC OUT OF FOCUS.......


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

NO SHIT , PEOPLE ARE SO FUCKIN LAME SOMETIMES . THEY KNOW WHAT IS IN THE TOPIC , IF THEY DONT LIKE IT THEY DONT HAVE TO CLICK ON IT.......BITCHING LIKE BABIES, THIS PLACE WILL SOON BE LIKE SCALE AUTOS FORUMS, FULL OF PEOPLE SCARED TO BURP OR HAVE A PIC OUT OF FOCUS.......


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

NO SHIT , PEOPLE ARE SO FUCKIN LAME SOMETIMES . THEY KNOW WHAT IS IN THE TOPIC , IF THEY DONT LIKE IT THEY DONT HAVE TO CLICK ON IT.......BITCHING LIKE BABIES, THIS PLACE WILL SOON BE LIKE SCALE AUTOS FORUMS, FULL OF PEOPLE SCARED TO BURP OR HAVE A PIC OUT OF FOCUS.......


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

NO SHIT , PEOPLE ARE SO FUCKIN LAME SOMETIMES . THEY KNOW WHAT IS IN THE TOPIC , IF THEY DONT LIKE IT THEY DONT HAVE TO CLICK ON IT.......BITCHING LIKE BABIES, THIS PLACE WILL SOON BE LIKE SCALE AUTOS FORUMS, FULL OF PEOPLE SCARED TO BURP OR HAVE A PIC OUT OF FOCUS.......


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

NO SHIT , PEOPLE ARE SO FUCKIN LAME SOMETIMES . THEY KNOW WHAT IS IN THE TOPIC , IF THEY DONT LIKE IT THEY DONT HAVE TO CLICK ON IT.......BITCHING LIKE BABIES, THIS PLACE WILL SOON BE LIKE SCALE AUTOS FORUMS, FULL OF PEOPLE SCARED TO BURP OR HAVE A PIC OUT OF FOCUS.......


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

NO SHIT , PEOPLE ARE SO FUCKIN LAME SOMETIMES . THEY KNOW WHAT IS IN THE TOPIC , IF THEY DONT LIKE IT THEY DONT HAVE TO CLICK ON IT.......BITCHING LIKE BABIES, THIS PLACE WILL SOON BE LIKE SCALE AUTOS FORUMS, FULL OF PEOPLE SCARED TO BURP OR HAVE A PIC OUT OF FOCUS.......


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

NO SHIT , PEOPLE ARE SO FUCKIN LAME SOMETIMES . THEY KNOW WHAT IS IN THE TOPIC , IF THEY DONT LIKE IT THEY DONT HAVE TO CLICK ON IT.......BITCHING LIKE BABIES, THIS PLACE WILL SOON BE LIKE SCALE AUTOS FORUMS, FULL OF PEOPLE SCARED TO BURP OR HAVE A PIC OUT OF FOCUS.......


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

NO SHIT , PEOPLE ARE SO FUCKIN LAME SOMETIMES . THEY KNOW WHAT IS IN THE TOPIC , IF THEY DONT LIKE IT THEY DONT HAVE TO CLICK ON IT.......BITCHING LIKE BABIES, THIS PLACE WILL SOON BE LIKE SCALE AUTOS FORUMS, FULL OF PEOPLE SCARED TO BURP OR HAVE A PIC OUT OF FOCUS.......


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

NO SHIT , PEOPLE ARE SO FUCKIN LAME SOMETIMES . THEY KNOW WHAT IS IN THE TOPIC , IF THEY DONT LIKE IT THEY DONT HAVE TO CLICK ON IT.......BITCHING LIKE BABIES, THIS PLACE WILL SOON BE LIKE SCALE AUTOS FORUMS, FULL OF PEOPLE SCARED TO BURP OR HAVE A PIC OUT OF FOCUS.......


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

21 User(s) are browsing this forum (2 Guests and 8 Anonymous Users)
11 Members: Reverend Hearse, 2lowsyn, 8-Ball, scrapping_mazda_mini, southside groovin, spikekid999, lowrid3r, modelsbyroni, ItalianStallion131, lowridermodels, drasticbean
LOT OF GHOSTS TONIGHT......


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

BACK ON TOPIC , I GOT THE FIREWALL SANDED AND PRIMED....


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

put some dees on that pinto


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

firewall looks good. 

do you want that s-dime?? ill get pics again for ya if ya want


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

YEAH , PM ME ON IT IL GET WITH YOU TOMORROW, THE LADY IS BITCHING CAUSE IVE BEEN N ALL DAY....


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

hey homie your inbox is full


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

not anymore......


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

:0 :0 *FINALLY , THANKS BETO!!!!*


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 11 2008, 12:05 PM~9667626
> *:0  :0 FINALLY , THANKS BETO!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!! Mini gonna prep it for you?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

MAN YOU BITCH AND CRIED OVER THAT ! I am glad you got now SHUT THE FUCK UP AND BUILD ! OH WAIT ITS RESIN ! 



I thought you would have learned buy know your skills aren't good enough for resin !


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

GONNA HAVE TO , UNLESS YOU WANT TO HEAR ANOTHER RESIN HORROR STORY.......


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

got the flash trimmed. also found a donor body for the cowl . got it fitted using a parts box windshield.




























:cheesy:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

heres what i have , what the fuck do i do ? is this all i need? i alsio have duplicolor primer....


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 11 2008, 03:31 PM~9669818
> *heres what i have , what the fuck do i do ? is this all i need? i alsio have duplicolor primer....
> 
> 
> ...


I just sat mine in the bleche white for about 2 hours going back and respraying everyonce in a while. then rinsed with regular dish soap. you should be ok with what you got


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

yeah i just got off the phone with mini , i think im going to let it sit for a few days ..... and give it a good scrub......


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 11 2008, 05:00 PM~9670065
> *yeah i just got off the phone with mini , i think im going to let it sit for a few days ..... and give it a good scrub......
> *


get in all the cracks ,hard to reach places, and body lins with toothbrush


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

i didnt ruin this resin , finially..... i scrubbed it with bleche white, dish soap and comet. i got a small fisheye on the hood , but im confident i can fix it, overall im happy......










:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

bout time fukker..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

more work..... its going slowly , but its going.... trimmed out the body for the interior.....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

lookin good mayne!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

lookin real good bro :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Jan 15 2008, 05:37 PM~9703555
> *lookin real good bro :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X 2 Homie


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 15 2008, 05:26 PM~9703455
> *lookin good mayne!
> *



X2


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

*X-5*


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

thanks i should have some more work done when i get some time off work.......


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

so i am tired of seeing the same boring wires on all the models i have so i went for a change , heres my idea....


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

i think i will go with a tpi..... :0 










a side shot with the blades.... :cheesy:


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

:thumbsup: r u going to leav the gold grill and bumpers?????????


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

nah im waiting on the castle grille and conti kit rear, then illl get them chromed...


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

:0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

big body is lookin good hearse. i like how you goin with different wheels for once since all the other big bodys are on wires :thumbsup:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Hey Hearse thats wat im gettin made is sum Blades for my 4dr Fleetwood. Uh i mean CHOPPAZ. Gotta have that Texas Style bro. (Hope fully my boy can pull it off) hno: hno: hno: hno: !!!!!! But ur Fleet is gonna look good bro!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

it'll look good on them wheels


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 23 2008, 09:45 AM~9764376
> *so i am tired of seeing the same boring wires on all the models i have so i went for a change , heres my idea....
> 
> 
> ...


just don't lift it and it be tight


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

you know......


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 23 2008, 10:03 PM~9768681
> *you know......
> *



know what? your a donk builder? Yes I do know.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

looking good!! I still havent figured out what to do with mine.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse+Jan 23 2008, 09:45 AM~9764376-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x-2.... your caprice was donked.... no wires on it.... don't lie.... you ran out of wires and you're bitch broke right now :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 23 2008, 10:45 PM~9769085
> *x-2.... your caprice was donked.... no wires on it.... don't lie.... you ran out of wires and you're bitch broke right now  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


not hardly.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

don't give him any ideas. :uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 24 2008, 12:09 AM~9769729
> *
> 
> 
> ...


and you want what for it? :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 24 2008, 12:20 AM~9769821
> *and you want what for it? :0
> *



he said your cute and wants a slow jack and ball rub. :0


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

no sir........


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 23 2008, 09:20 PM~9769821
> *and you want what for it? :0
> *


trade one of them TPI setups :biggrin:


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by julian blea_@Jan 23 2008, 07:41 PM~9767298
> *:0  :0  :thumbsup:
> *



X-2


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 24 2008, 12:30 AM~9769914
> *trade one of them TPI setups  :biggrin:
> *


done, pm your info... :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

let me get that caddy felix license plate :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 23 2008, 03:03 PM~9766536
> *i think i will go with a tpi..... :0
> 
> 
> ...


middle one....  pm sent....


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 24 2008, 03:06 AM~9770192
> *let me get that caddy felix license plate :0
> *


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 24 2008, 01:15 AM~9770253
> *
> *


westempire makes them, thats my new shipment ....


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

der i ment the model ones nevermind.....


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

how much you pay for it? what others are there :dunno:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 24 2008, 03:17 AM~9770275
> *der i ment the model ones nevermind.....
> *


the big ass one, lol. you think i can tell w hat them tiny ass things are in the baggies


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

the big one came form bowtie legasy


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

how much are they?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 23 2008, 10:06 PM~9770192
> *let me get that caddy felix license plate :0
> *


ebay #140199963180 :0 :0


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 24 2008, 03:27 AM~9770332
> *ebay #140199963180  :0  :0
> *


chevy plate, caddy frame  to bad i cant afford it right now.. once i can im gonna get one, ive wanted one for awhile


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 24 2008, 01:23 AM~9770302
> *how much are they?
> *


20 bucks.... :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 23 2008, 11:53 PM~9769591
> *
> 
> 
> ...



needs these. 









btw, thats a 1/18th scale behind them. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

lets see them mockup on 1/25


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 25 2008, 01:19 AM~9779633
> *lets see them mockup on 1/25
> *




:0 :0 :0 :0 can't right now. :biggrin: 

those are from the jada dub city lincoln navi RC car. So what 1/12th scale? 1/8th? :0


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 25 2008, 01:54 AM~9779555
> *needs these.
> 
> 
> ...


got those to :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 25 2008, 01:39 AM~9779678
> *got those to  :cheesy:
> *



post the pic Gil wanted then. :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 25 2008, 02:44 AM~9779689
> *post the pic Gil wanted then.    :biggrin:
> *


there on the r/c still


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

yours didn't come with an extra set??


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 25 2008, 02:48 AM~9779697
> *yours didn't come with an extra set??
> *


yeah i gotta find em in my sons room


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 24 2008, 10:51 PM~9779701
> *yeah i gotta find em in my sons room
> *


 :uh: well then they not on the RC are they?????


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 25 2008, 01:48 AM~9779697
> *yours didn't come with an extra set??
> *



no shit? This was my extra set. 

they are bolted on the cabinets in the garage now. Thats the handels. :cheesy:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

some more slow progress, but it is forward movement at least.  

im going to flock the rear deck and floor in black also the inserts in the bottom of the doors....


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

:0 wrong topic, carry on........


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

no comments about the toes , but what does that have to do with my topic? :nono:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

empty your inbox!!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

i did..... :0


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

more progress..... :cheesy: 










now i want a correct dash , word on the street is one will be casted soon, ill be waiting.... :0


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

where did u get the caddy bro ive been lookin 4 1 of those


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jan 30 2008, 02:14 PM~9823296
> *where did u get the caddy bro ive been lookin 4 1 of those
> *


I've taken shits smarter than you.


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jan 30 2008, 05:13 PM~9824320
> *I've taken shits smarter than you.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

ha ha funny ass hole :buttkick: :buttkick: nah on the real where can i get 1


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jan 30 2008, 05:02 PM~9824706
> *ha ha funny ass hole :buttkick:  :buttkick: nah on the real where can i get 1
> *


which caddy? I have multiples of most of the ones hes got in here.


p.s i think he may be suspended/banned, lol


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

> *mademan Posted Today, 05:55 PM
> QUOTE(undead white boy @ Jan 30 2008, 05:02 PM)
> ha ha funny ass hole    nah on the real where can i get 1
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

:0 
different stance and wheels......









dough cylinders and springs.... :cheesy:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

shitty pics, i broke my screen on the camera and cant see the settings or pics until i upload them......


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

looks good bro!


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

thanks man!


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

steering wheel..... :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

that wheel is badass!!! :0


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

hearse is that you what happend homie ..........


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Feb 13 2008, 04:43 AM~9931304
> *hearse is that you what happend homie ..........
> *


he was being a dipshit


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Feb 13 2008, 05:16 AM~9931343
> *he was being a dipshit
> *


and you are a dipshit..... let it go........ :uh:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

heres to cheer you guys up a lil 











:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

got hurt at work today,  gonna have a few days down so i pulled the 50 back out , did some of the flocking :cheesy: and got the chassis painted, im going to try and have it painted this week sometime......


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

man u flocked that one up.....


----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin (Jun 4, 2006)

what the flock where you thinking???


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

flocking flock flock flock.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THAT SHIT IS FLOCKING CRAZY.. :biggrin: 

LOOKING GOOD BRO.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

he's a motherflocker. :0


----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin (Jun 4, 2006)

ok enough flocking around get back to work..


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by B1gB0dYr0LLin_@Feb 26 2008, 12:05 AM~10031720
> *ok enough flocking around get back to work..
> *












nice flock job btw!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by B1gB0dYr0LLin_@Feb 26 2008, 12:05 AM~10031720
> *ok enough flocking around get back to work..
> *


YOU TALKING TO ME.???? YOU MUST BE FLOCKING CRAZY....... :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

atleast you flockers keep me entertained while I'm here at work. :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

lmao :roflmao: some flocking bunch :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

FLOCK!!! I missed out on all the flockin' fun!! :biggrin:


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Feb 26 2008, 12:11 AM~10031264
> *got hurt at work today,   gonna have a few days down so i pulled the 50 back out , did some of the flocking  :cheesy:  and got the chassis painted, im going to try and have it painted this week sometime......
> 
> 
> ...


plenty of time to make this deal 


ill meet ya half way


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

you guys are out of your flocking minds !!!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

damn i missed out on this flockin shit too..


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Feb 26 2008, 04:09 AM~10032240
> *damn i missed out on this flockin shit too..
> *


yup you flocked up !! lol


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

more pics


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

your all out of youre flocking minds ......


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

you guys are out of your flockin minds making a flockin topick out of the flockin word flockin


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

more stuff, i got a eldog from big c and stripped it in the pond...




























i also undonked my caddy coupe, i think it looks much better now.... :cheesy:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

that does look nice hearse both of them do are you goin to put horns on the eldo like them playas do in texas lol. it would look cool though in my opinion.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Mar 12 2008, 07:33 PM~10154896
> *more stuff, i got a eldog from big c and stripped it in the pond...
> 
> 
> ...


I THINK YOU MADE IT A DONK JUST TO PISS US OFF


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

it actually looks kinda oldschool here in ny you see alot of cadies like ^^^that


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

:yes:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

what kit did you get those rims from that you got on the coupe homie.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

hey still got that pinto if so want to sell it


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Mar 12 2008, 07:43 PM~10154963
> *:yes:
> *


IT WAS IN THOSE REBELING DAY'S.. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Mar 12 2008, 07:45 PM~10154979
> *what kit did you get those rims from that you got on the coupe homie.
> *


I THINK THESE.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball+Mar 12 2008, 07:45 PM~10154979-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 thats behind me now......


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 12 2008, 07:48 PM~10155013
> *I THINK THESE.
> 
> 
> ...


do you have the rubber with those..... :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Mar 12 2008, 07:49 PM~10155015
> *66 rivi, tires are from the 50 ford pickup...
> :0  thats behind me now......
> *


 :0  AND THAT'S WHAT SHE SAID. :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

thanks homie time to open that kit up and steal the rims from it.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Mar 12 2008, 07:50 PM~10155025
> *do you have the rubber with those..... :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


THIS IS WHAT CAME IN THE BOX.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 12 2008, 07:53 PM~10155054
> *THIS IS WHAT CAME IN THE BOX.
> 
> 
> ...


you know , i wouldnt be offended if those ''accidently'' fell into my box.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Mar 12 2008, 07:57 PM~10155083
> *you know , i wouldnt be offended if those ''accidently'' fell into my box.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


IM SAVING THOSE FOR MY MERC CUSTOM. :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 12 2008, 08:00 PM~10155114
> *IM SAVING THOSE FOR MY MERC CUSTOM.  :biggrin:
> *


  it was worth a try


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Mar 12 2008, 04:49 PM~10155015
> *66 rivi, tires are from the 50 ford pickup...
> :0  thats behind me now......
> *


*65 homie *


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lookin good though homie,


yo biggs can you get at me bout where to find a set of them rims?


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 12 2008, 10:48 PM~10156906
> *lookin good though homie,
> yo biggs can you get at me bout where to find a set of them rims?
> *


THESE WHERE GIVIN TO ME HOMIE. DON'T KNOW WHERE THEY GOT THEM FROM . THE MAKER IS FUJIMI WIRE WHEEL.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 12 2008, 07:57 PM~10156954
> *THESE WHERE GIVIN TO ME HOMIE. DON'T KNOW WHERE THEY GOT THEM FROM .  THE MAKER IS FUJIMI WIRE WHEEL.
> *


and they are like 17's with low-pros


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Mar 12 2008, 07:33 PM~10154896
> *more stuff, i got a eldog from big c and stripped it in the pond...
> 
> 
> ...


Was that Eldo light blue with a white top before you stripped it? I think it used to be mine! :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Mar 12 2008, 08:08 PM~10157042
> *Was that Eldo light blue with a white top before you stripped it? I think it used to be mine! :0
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Mar 12 2008, 11:08 PM~10157042
> *Was that Eldo light blue with a white top before you stripped it? I think it used to be mine! :0
> 
> 
> ...


:yes: :cheesy:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Mar 12 2008, 11:39 PM~10157239
> *:yes: :cheesy:
> *


Cool!

Good to see that old glue-bomb is getting a second chance at life!


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 12 2008, 06:53 PM~10155054
> *THIS IS WHAT CAME IN THE BOX.
> 
> 
> ...


I GOT THIS EXACT SAME SET ALREADY ASSEMBLED LIKE BIGGS'S!!!!!!!!! PM ME IF INTRESTED!!!!!!


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pokey+Mar 13 2008, 01:21 AM~10157515-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pm sent............


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

MORE SLOW PROGRESS , PINTO IS MOCKED UP, BASECOAT IS ON THE ELDOG ..... :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

damn, thats a sleeper


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

HERES THE FRAME , I USED A 40 WILLYS FRAME For THE REAR SECTIONAND WHEELS. i also used the willys motor.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

more pinto progress , i used a c 6 vette for the new a pillars. also fabbed a firewall and roll cage from a nastruck kit. :0


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

that must suck sawing without tha handle


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Mar 22 2008, 08:41 PM~10231952
> *that must suck sawing without tha handle
> *


not at all , ive never used a handle , makes the saw too bulky.....


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

damn that pinto is going to be fuckin RAW!


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

ive been bouncing around on my projects but i finally got a direction on something to finish , i stripped the blue off my 50 , then painted it citrus yellow metallic , i just got my 2 sheets of foil in the other day so it was good to flex my building muscles....if anybody has a desert cooler laying around , i have some parts i could trade for one...... :cheesy: 





























:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

MY EAYS ! ! ! 
its , , , its to shiny . sweet  i see dots now


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Mar 31 2008, 06:30 PM~10301490
> *ive been bouncing around on my projects but i finally got a direction on something to finish , i stripped the blue off my 50 , then painted it citrus yellow metallic , i just got my 2 sheets of foil in the other day so it was good to flex my building muscles....if anybody has a desert cooler laying around , i have some parts i could trade for one...... :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



Nice color homie.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

thanks homie......


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

did a little more tonight , got the motor painted, im using a galaxie 48 chev motor, it has way better detail . i am also using a parts by parks distributor . i am using the galaxie decals for the guages and motor decals..... :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

bad ass


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

lookin good man !!!
that color is that a model master color ???


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Mar 31 2008, 09:08 PM~10303257
> *lookin good man !!!
> that color is that a model master color  ???
> *


yep its the laquer line , citrus yellow metallic....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

badass color. Thats a nice pick for that truck! :0


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 31 2008, 11:34 PM~10304433
> *badass color.    Thats a nice pick for that truck!    :0
> *


i was feeling it way more than the blue i had it based in the first time around , when i sat the rims on it it all clicked .....


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

im liking it....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Apr 1 2008, 08:42 AM~10305306
> *im liking it....
> *


 x-2


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Love your Truck Homie...


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Lookin good homie.....


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

yup looks good


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

X-2 HOMIE I LIKE THAT COLOR


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Mar 31 2008, 08:24 PM~10302806
> *Nice color homie.
> *


  X2 Me likes thee color


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

got some of the trim on and a mock up on the 1113's ,most of the motor is done , i have yet to wire it or add the throttle linkage. anybody got a spare 48 chev decal sheet? i need the guages, i cant find my sheet anywhere.....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Lookin good homie! :0 :cheesy:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Apr 2 2008, 02:01 AM~10314082
> *got some of the trim on and a mock up on the 1113's ,most of the motor is done , i have yet to wire it or add the throttle linkage. anybody got a spare 48 chev decal sheet? i need the guages, i cant find my sheet anywhere.....
> 
> 
> ...


put it on the new page.... :cheesy:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

nice build bro :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

yup looks good


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

im liking this more and more


looks real good


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: HEY BRO I'M GLAD TO SEE THE FREE STUFF CAME IN HANDY


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Apr 2 2008, 11:44 AM~10316726
> *:biggrin: HEY BRO I'M GLAD TO SEE  THE FREE STUFF CAME IN HANDY
> *


thanks for the stuff, the bomb parts are great to have....... :biggrin: :biggrin: that engine worked nicely and has waay better detail than the amt motor.....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

truck is lookin clean homie.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

outside pics finially....


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Apr 2 2008, 12:45 PM~10316739
> *thanks for the stuff, the bomb parts are great to have....... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  that engine worked nicely and has waay better detail than the amt motor.....
> *


ANYTIME BROTHER


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

:0 billet coil too....


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

^^^^^^ real nice


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

lookin good homie.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

REAL nice so far!!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Apr 7 2008, 01:18 AM~10352977
> *REAL nice so far!!!
> *


x2


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

allright ive caught some shit because i dont show my engines. thats because they are usually just painted black and assembled. i have to show this one off...... the shaved firewall really cleans it up i also have a optima battery and im making a shelf for it.....:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 














anybody got a pic o how the visor is assembled?


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

very nice bro i like it big time


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Apr 8 2008, 02:06 PM~10364691
> *allright ive caught some shit because i dont show my engines. thats because they are usually just painted black and assembled. i have to show this one off...... the shaved firewall really cleans it up i also have a optima battery and im making a shelf for it.....:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


very nice homie


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

nice bro. looks clean


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

That truck is nice. Nice work.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

i got the decals today in the mail , all i have left is final assembly ....




















flock was a dead on match....


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

nice truck bro ... wanna blaze


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

THANKS TO THOSE WHO PROVIDED FOR THIS PROJECT, MR 1/16TH , BIGPOPPA, WICKED, YALL HELPED ME WITH MY VISION......


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Nice interior on that bitch.


----------



## Wicked (Mar 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Apr 11 2008, 05:44 PM~10394616
> *THANKS TO THOSE WHO PROVIDED FOR THIS PROJECT, MR 1/16TH , BIGPOPPA, WICKED, YALL HELPED ME WITH MY VISION......
> *


Glad I could be of some help! Those decals got put to good use, Truck is lookin Klean...


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Damn bro, I gotta say this is one of your best builds yet.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Apr 11 2008, 09:06 PM~10395646
> *Damn bro, I gotta say this is one of your best builds yet.
> *


:nono:

this one....  






































or this one , im not really sure .....


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

stepped on my camera today , so no outside shots, heres what i have of it completed along with my next project......


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Truck turned out badass! Sucks about your camera. Hurry up and get a new one so we can see some outside shots of that bitch!


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Apr 13 2008, 03:20 PM~10406193
> *Truck turned out badass! Sucks about your camera. Hurry up and get a new one so we can see some outside shots of that bitch!
> *


ritz/wolf camera have a warranty you can buy that as long as you scrape up the parts you get a new camera. when the drive motor went out on the lens, i took it outside and stepped on it . 2 weeks later i will have a new camera of the latest model......


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

sweet truck


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Apr 11 2008, 03:16 PM~10394432
> *i got  the decals today in the mail , all i have left is final assembly ....
> 
> 
> ...


fukkin sweet homie..... keep doin the damn thing....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

that truck is SWEET!!!! :0


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

lookin bad ass


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Lookin good homie....


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

thanks guys....


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

please dont mind my shitty pics , im using a camera with a broken screen until i get my new one from ritz.  i cut my front clip off and made my first attempt at a tilt front , i also side hinged my trunk and built a firewall. plans call for a orange paint job with white inserts and top ......


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

good start , and sick paint on the truck .


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

lookin good brotha


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

one more with a hood and wheels..... :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Apr 14 2008, 05:37 PM~10415702
> *one more with a hood and wheels.....  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


* PUTTING IT DOWN FOR '08.....* :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Love ya Truck man....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

61's lookin good so far.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Apr 14 2008, 04:48 PM~10415243
> *please dont mind my shitty pics , im using a camera with a broken screen until i get my new one from ritz.   i cut my front clip off and made my first attempt at a tilt front , i also side hinged my trunk and built a firewall. plans call for a orange paint job with white inserts and top ......
> 
> 
> ...


^ I see hearse!!

looking good so far!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

good luck homie....


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Apr 14 2008, 08:39 PM~10417519
> *^ I see hearse!!
> 
> looking good so far!
> *


:yes: try to be ready by aug 13 , my b-day......


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

comin out clean bro


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Apr 14 2008, 11:49 PM~10418295
> *:yes: try to be ready by aug 13 , my b-day......
> *



I can come by today and pull the front clip off and it should be ready to go !


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 15 2008, 11:33 AM~10421730
> *I  can  come  by  today  and  pull  the  front clip  off  and  it  should  be  ready  to go  !
> *


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Apr 15 2008, 01:36 PM~10421747
> *
> *


 You said you wanted to have it ready before brithdate ! 


I can come by today pull the front clip off for you then all you need is a truck and a trailer to take it to the crusher ! You can do that this week i think its up to $160 a ton ! You could probley get you $175


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 15 2008, 11:39 AM~10421774
> *You  said  you  wanted  to  have  it  ready  before  brithdate !
> I  can  come  by  today  pull the  front  clip off  for    you  then  all  you  need  is  a  truck  and a trailer  to  take  it to  the  crusher !  You  can  do  that  this  week    i  think  its    up  to  $160  a ton  !  You  could  probley  get  you  $175
> *


go fuck yourself mini...... :angry:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Apr 15 2008, 01:44 PM~10421802
> *go fuck yourself mini...... :angry:
> *


Just thought i would offer a helping hand !


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

help yo hand into my fleetwood and get it ready i have an airbrush im waiting to use......


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

* SUNLIGHT!!!! *


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Apr 15 2008, 01:47 PM~10421812
> *help yo hand into my fleetwood and get it ready i have an airbrush im waiting to use......
> *


Until i get my $20 your shit will stay in the box !


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 15 2008, 11:49 AM~10421822
> *Until  i  get  my  $20  your  shit  will  stay  in the  box  !
> *


SO YOU ARE GOING TO MAKE 2 TRIPS? ONE TO GET YOUR 10 BUCKS , AD ANOTHER TO BRING ME MY CAR? QUIT FLAKIN THE FUNK, FLAKEY :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

IT's $20 .00 If you want argue about it i'll just keep the peice of shit and use the roof for my caprice 2dr project !


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 15 2008, 11:57 AM~10421871
> *IT's  $20 .00  If  you  want  argue  about  it  i'll  just  keep  the  peice  of    shit  and  use  the  roof  for  my  caprice 2dr  project !
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

SO what your call ? 











*ITS $20.00 or I'll keep cuttin !*


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

:0 :rofl:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 15 2008, 12:14 PM~10421963
> *SO  what  your    call ?
> 
> 
> ...


thats bullshit. cut my car , fuck it, it will just take me 6 months to get another. i dont care do as you wish...... :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

fuck you , i just saw that wasnt a blade in the second pic......asshole.....


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Apr 15 2008, 02:42 PM~10422190
> *fuck you , i just saw that wasnt a blade in the second pic......asshole.....
> *


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

_*HOLD UP ! HOLD UP ! *_

I just heard on KCTV 4 that they found proof that Hease Driver was Crossed Eyed from brith ! 


They found his mom's pillow case and did a seamen sample and they recovered these pics that they just released to the public !






































































































































No need to thank me just enjoy ! LOL !


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

hurry up dammit have it ready on thursday and come get some cash ya dickstick.....


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

:0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 15 2008, 03:06 PM~10422360
> *HOLD  UP  !  HOLD  UP  !
> 
> I  just    heard  on KCTV 4 that  they  found  proof  that  Hease Driver  was  Crossed  Eyed  from  brith !
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :0


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Apr 15 2008, 02:42 PM~10422190
> *fuck you , i just saw that wasnt a blade in the second pic......asshole.....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: that was a good one. i didnt even notice that till you said it :roflmao:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

ha ha ....... :uh: anyways somewhere in all this bullshit is a 61 im building...... :0 :cheesy:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Apr 15 2008, 10:10 AM~10422396
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


x-2..... mini is definitely back in action :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

:uh: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 15 2008, 02:47 PM~10423087
> *x-2..... mini is definitely back in action  :biggrin:
> *


no shit huh....?


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

lol, thats funny shit.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

beyind the bullshit , a 61........................ :cheesy:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

61 is looking good! :cheesy:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

any more work?


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Apr 16 2008, 01:05 PM~10430691
> *any more work?
> *


yes but i am not ready for an update yet.....


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Apr 16 2008, 04:08 PM~10430708
> *yes but i am not ready for an update yet.....
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Feb 13 2008, 04:43 AM~9931304
> *hearse is that you what happend homie ..........
> *


 :uh: here's


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sanchez213_@Apr 16 2008, 04:46 PM~10430984
> *:uh:  here's
> *


 :nosad:

YOUCANTFADEME's previous screen name was reverend hearse.... :uh:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Apr 16 2008, 01:52 PM~10431020
> *:nosad:
> 
> YOUCANTFADEME's previous screen name was reverend hearse.... :uh:
> *


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Apr 16 2008, 03:52 PM~10431020
> *:nosad:
> 
> YOUCANTFADEME's previous screen name was reverend hearse.... :uh:
> *


and before that it was hearse driver


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Apr 16 2008, 02:24 PM~10431263
> *and before that it was hearse driver
> *


the million dollar question is what was it before that?


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Apr 16 2008, 04:32 PM~10431306
> *the million dollar question is what was it before that?
> *


Candymancaddy :biggrin:


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

sorry bro my bad dindt mean to be a dick


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Apr 16 2008, 02:43 PM~10431375
> *Candymancaddy  :biggrin:
> *


WE HAVE A WEINER..... I MEAN WINNER!!! :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Apr 16 2008, 04:43 PM~10431375
> *Candymancaddy   :biggrin:
> *


But the chubby bastered had another name way back in the day ! 

CMC was his second name !


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Apr 16 2008, 05:21 PM~10431657
> *WE HAVE A WEINER..... I MEAN WINNER!!! :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

more progress on the 61, meet ORANGE JUICED. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Nice homie!


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Apr 21 2008, 07:34 PM~10470297
> *Nice homie!
> *


thanks, its what i do when my lady is bitching...... so i get a lot done!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

x-2 homie...  that 61 is looking good bro.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

i wish i would have gone more traditional though , buts is still gonna be killer when its done , thanks for the props....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

awwwww you let your kids do the pinstripping on the frame. :biggrin: 

jk man, thats badass.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 21 2008, 08:16 PM~10470793
> *awwwww you let your kids do the pinstripping on the frame.    :biggrin:
> 
> jk man,  thats badass.
> *


well being half sighted dont help me none.... but i try.....


:biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Apr 21 2008, 08:16 PM~10470804
> *well being half sighted dont help me none.... but i try.....
> :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

and lets just say i broke down and made a 6x8 wire coathanger frame for this project....... :0


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

damn homie where some gloves :biggrin: 


61 is lookin bad ass


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

BOX STOCK QUICK BUILD FOR THE HEARTLAND SHOW.....


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:  looks good bro!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

are you going to leave the seats gray?


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@May 3 2008, 06:45 PM~10568813
> *are you going to leave the seats gray?
> *


YEP....


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@May 3 2008, 06:45 PM~10568813
> *are you going to leave the seats gray?
> *


are you gona update in our buildoff? lol
tick tock tick tock...


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

herm 
its your model 
but heres an idea if its not to late
paint the seats white and two tone the dash to match the exterior
just an idea though


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

lookin great on the 300!! colors go great


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@May 3 2008, 06:50 PM~10568845
> *lookin great on the 300!! colors go great
> *


DID YOU GET MY PM????


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@May 3 2008, 06:52 PM~10568855
> *DID YOU GET MY PM????
> *


empty your inbox, lol


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@May 3 2008, 08:41 PM~10568786
> *BOX STOCK QUICK BUILD FOR THE HEARTLAND SHOW.....
> 
> 
> ...


thats what i said when i got mine till the saw got to the roof lol. looks good thought


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

good luck


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 3 2008, 07:18 PM~10569067
> *good luck
> *


should i be like  or like  i dont get it.....


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Apr 21 2008, 07:34 PM~10470297
> *Nice homie!
> *


X 3 Looks good


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@May 4 2008, 07:38 AM~10571906
> *should i be like   or like   i dont get it.....
> *


my quick builds never work out.... but you are better than me at finishing shit


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 looks good man!


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

im finally back ,i had a hard drive failure about a month and a half ago, i had to send it off to have it recovered and fixed, im back , and heres whats been going on in the lab...... :0


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Damn it homie, Hearse is gettin down!!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: AWREADY!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Jul 14 2008, 09:09 PM~11089378
> *Damn it homie, Hearse is gettin down!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin: AWREADY!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



X 2 Looks good with tha gold chonies


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jul 14 2008, 09:16 PM~11089502
> *X 2 Looks good with tha gold chonies
> *



X3


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

those are some bad ass builds man.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jul 14 2008, 06:16 PM~11089502
> *X 2 Looks good with tha gold chonies
> *


x-4


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

Looking good


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jul 15 2008, 12:16 AM~11089502
> *X 2 Looks good with tha gold chonies
> *


  X5!


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

stripped the paint back off the 66...  










better 62 pic...










the 6 deuce says ''hi'' :biggrin:


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jul 15 2008, 08:04 AM~11092149
> * X5!
> *


x6 Looking real good


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

all that gold and u put white plastic disc brakes??? they not only look out of place.... they make the rear wheels stick out.... :thumbsdown: 

WTF happen to the 66 paint?


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 15 2008, 09:48 PM~11099208
> *all that gold and u put white plastic disc brakes??? they not only look out of place.... they make the rear wheels stick out....  :thumbsdown:
> 
> WTF happen to the 66 paint?
> *


there not attached yet , nor are they painted or plumbed  kids scratched the 66 :angry:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

ive been bored to tears today heres something i pulled off the shelf to prevent killing myself...... i want to make a stock chassis and interior for it at some point.....












turtle pie says ''whats crackin?''


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

aaaaaaawwwwwww :biggrin: look at the lil guy


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

that lil guys sweet!!! its a red eared slider right?? i just bought me a russian tortise!! badass lil guys!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Jul 22 2008, 03:40 PM~11151679
> *that lil guys sweet!!! its a red eared slider right??*


:yes: there was 2 , but 1 died , we used to race them across the floor , little fuckers are fast......


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

i had a snapping turtle but i let him go back in the wild  he was just to aggressive.. your turtle is sweet thou...


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jul 14 2008, 08:54 PM~11089186
> *im finally back ,i had a hard drive failure about a month and a half  ago, i had to send it off to have it recovered and fixed, im back , and heres whats been going on in the lab...... :0
> 
> 
> ...


66 is for trade , i am looking for other hard to get impala / caprice kits.....


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

heres whats been in my lap the past few weeks , i haventfelt like building lately but this car kept calling my name , i still have a bit more touch up to do on the bodywork ....


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

66 for trade for other rare kits impala / caprice,???? needsd lower valance and back seat. both are avaliable from modelhaus for under 10 bucks..... :0


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 4 2008, 06:19 PM~11778885
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how bout the truck from the box in the background? lol

vw looks good!
I need to bring mine back out , and finish it, mines turbo`d, intercooled. and laying on the ground with open doors. :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

checkshop lexus tangelo pearl.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

my sharpie trim ran when i cleared it :angry: had to go back over it, im not 100% happy with it maybe ill 2 tone it from the bodyline up and retrim it., but for being something i dont build often , im satisfied......


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

started another project... the homie LUXMAN found and shipped me a 58 ..... i bought a coup of sept 94 lowrider and im working on a close , but not exact copy of the car pictured.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 23 2008, 09:32 PM~11959586
> *my sharpie trim ran when i cleared it  :angry:  had to go back over it, im not 100% happy with it maybe ill 2 tone it from the bodyline up  and retrim it., but for being something i dont build often , im satisfied......
> 
> 
> ...


since its just sharpie trim and not BMF, why don't you just do it after clear?


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 7 2008, 08:34 PM~12095110
> *since its just sharpie trim and not BMF, why don't you just do it after clear?
> *


i dunno , i didnt think it would run......


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

well color looks awesome.... what is it?


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

:0 primed and sanded mold lines.......


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 7 2008, 08:35 PM~12095124
> *well color looks awesome.... what is it?
> *


hok tangelo pearl....


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

based, now im where im at on all my models, no foil..... :angry:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Nov 7 2008, 08:44 PM~12095183
> *based, now im where im at on all my models, no foil..... :angry:
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy: :0 :biggrin: Damn you werk fast bro....I dont blame you, thats the best way  no foil sucks  but keep up the great werk man. :thumbsup:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Nov 7 2008, 08:50 PM~12095220
> *:cheesy:  :0  :biggrin:  Damn you werk fast bro....I dont blame you, thats the best way   no foil sucks    but keep up the great werk man.  :thumbsup:
> *


thank you . i have a special box packed up for ya , it will be monday til i can ship it though......


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

HEAD TO THE DOLLAR STORE ~ IT HAS TO BE THE DOLLAR ~ THEY HAVE ROLL'S OF HEATER TAPE THAT WORKS GREAT ! 

HARDWARE STORES HAVE SOME TO BUT ITS A LITTLE THICK ON THE NO NAME BRAND AND THE 3M IS WAY TO STICKY ! 

OR TAKE YOUR FAT ASS TO GLADSTONE OR OVERLAND PARK TO HOBBY TOWN USA OR HOBBY HAVEN !


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 7 2008, 06:30 PM~12095519
> *HEAD TO  THE  DOLLAR  STORE  ~  IT  HAS  TO  BE  THE  DOLLAR  ~  THEY  HAVE  ROLL'S  OF  HEATER  TAPE  THAT  WORKS  GREAT  !
> 
> HARDWARE  STORES  HAVE  SOME  TO  BUT  ITS  A  LITTLE  THICK  ON THE  NO  NAME  BRAND  AND  THE  3M  IS  WAY  TO  STICKY !
> ...


  not too much foiling on it too..... at least the revell got separate trim


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

the shape of things to come..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

organ pipes.. :0


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

damn this was a long time ago 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=154609&hl=


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

the rims..... :0


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Looking good bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

:thumbsup: NICE JOB


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

a little more....




















gathering parts for the trunk..... :0 :cheesy:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

a couple outside shots, i got to give thanks to minidreams for hooking me up with more building materials (paint , knife and blades) after an unfortanate incident . its got me back ina building spirit. imon tack to finish #1 for 08 .as much as we give each other shit ,at the end of the day its about the hobby and friendship , thanks bro!


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

looking good


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Nov 15 2008, 10:52 AM~12165705
> *a couple outside shots, i got to give thanks to minidreams for hooking me up with more building materials (paint , knife and blades) after an unfortanate incident . its got me back ina building spirit. imon tack to finish #1 for 08 .as much as we give each other shit ,at the end of the day its about the hobby and friendship , thanks bro!
> 
> 
> ...


no wonder you didn't blast on the guy askin how to mount wheels :cheesy:  

lookin good man


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

#1 for 08.... aoshima lexus..... box stock with HOK tangelo pearl paint , flocked interior with homemade shifter and a few photoreduced details.....





























ill get the outside shots tomorrow.... :0


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

lookin real good man!! :thumbsup:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

a little more, heres my 2nd attempt at hardlining, with detail master fittings. :cheesy:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

monte project... :0


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

lookin good up in this bitch! get my parcel yet


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 18 2008, 10:12 PM~12197431
> *lookin good up in this bitch! get my parcel yet
> *


:dunno: hasnt arrived yet, ive been checking like a crackhead everyday.....


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

more monte progress...


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Nov 18 2008, 11:16 PM~12197481
> *:dunno: hasnt arrived yet, ive been checking like a crackhead everyday.....
> *


well chris mineer got his a couple days ago, and they went at the same time, so should be anytime now!!!


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 18 2008, 10:19 PM~12197523
> *well chris mineer got his a couple days ago, and they went at the same time, so should be anytime now!!!
> *


:thumbsup: ill be waiting..... :cheesy:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

hardtop ,vert, or hollywood top...... :dunno:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Hard top so your not copyin' mine. :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Nov 20 2008, 05:09 PM~12213551
> *Hard top so your not copyin' mine.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 what did you do?????


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Nov 20 2008, 07:09 PM~12213555
> *:0  :0  :0  what did you do?????
> *


 :biggrin: Waiting on my paint and clear to come in.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Nov 20 2008, 05:12 PM~12213587
> *:biggrin:  Waiting on my paint and clear to come in.
> 
> 
> ...


oh you shit.... nice hinges..... :0 now i gotta change it up.....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Nov 20 2008, 07:12 PM~12213587
> *:biggrin:  Waiting on my paint and clear to come in.
> 
> 
> ...


NOW WHY YOU GOT TO BE SHOWIN OFF IN OTHER PEOPLES TOPIC ! PEOPLE LIKE YOU MAKE THIS HOBBY WORTHLESS! YOUR TYPE IS ALWAYS TRYING TO TAKE SOMEONE'S SPOT LIGHT ! AND LOOK WHO TRASHED THE REST LOOKS BEHIND THE CAR ! TAKE SOME TIME AND CLEAN THAT SHIT UP ! SHIT POST YOUR OWN BUILDS IN YOUR TOPIC ASS WIPE !


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 20 2008, 07:15 PM~12213615
> *NOW  WHY  YOU  GOT  TO BE  SHOWIN  OFF  IN  OTHER  PEOPLES  TOPIC !  PEOPLE  LIKE  YOU  MAKE  THIS  HOBBY  WORTHLESS!  YOUR  TYPE  IS  ALWAYS  TRYING  TO  TAKE  SOMEONE'S  SPOT  LIGHT !  AND  LOOK  WHO  TRASHED  THE  REST  LOOKS  BEHIND  THE  CAR !  TAKE  SOME  TIME  AND  CLEAN  THAT  SHIT  UP  !  SHIT  POST YOUR  OWN  BUILDS  IN  YOUR  TOPIC  ASS WIPE !
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Nov 15 2008, 11:14 PM~12170027
> *a little more, heres my 2nd attempt at hardlining, with detail master fittings.  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good homie but don't forget the rest of the lines


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

found some foil.... got the 58 ready for clear... also started a revell 69 nova....


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

NICE.....VERY NICE!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

NICE BUILDS BRO.  
YOU HAVE COME A LONG WAY BRO. JOB WELL DONE. :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels+Nov 30 2008, 06:59 PM~12296924-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

you still got the hearse?


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Nov 30 2008, 08:17 PM~12297728
> *you still got the hearse?
> *


OF COURSE.... :cheesy:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Nov 30 2008, 08:21 PM~12297767
> *OF COURSE.... :cheesy:
> *


why dont you build it bro its only plastic
fuck tryin to sell it looks like you tried earlier 
bust it out


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Nov 30 2008, 08:22 PM~12297785
> *why dont you build it bro its only plastic
> fuck tryin to sell it looks like you tried earlier
> bust it out
> *


I ALLREADY BUILT ONE... I DONT ACTIVEALLY PURSUE SELLING MY ITEMS , ID RATHER TRADE ONE RARE KIT FOR ANOTHER  . WHEN I HAD THEM UP FOR SELL , I WAS IN A BAD BIND....


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Damn man you jumped right on that Nova huh?? I layed out that paint and that was as far as I got. lol


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Nov 30 2008, 08:49 PM~12298089
> *Damn man you jumped right on that Nova huh??    I layed out that paint and that was as far as I got. lol
> *


YEP , BEEN BORED......


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

looking good bro!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Looking good bro. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

with visor , or without???? im thinking with , just because noone does it.....of course it would be white to match the top......


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

w/o...


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

without.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

ide be different and do it with the visor


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 2 2008, 09:56 PM~12319356
> *ide be different and do it with the visor
> *


kind of what i was thinking....


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I'd say do it to be different, but damn.....that visor makes it ugly as hell. :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

it fits real nice, better than in the pics, its off the 57 cameo kit , shaved down just a little......im just not 100% sure how it wll be when finished......


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

go for it. paint the visor to match.... use a small piece of sticky tack to see what iot looks like before glueing.. if its still ugly.. then dont use it.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 2 2008, 10:08 PM~12319526
> *go for it. paint the visor to match....  use a small piece of sticky tack to see what iot looks like before glueing  .. if its still ugly.. then dont use it.
> *


never thought of that .....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

just do it  its only plastic :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 2 2008, 10:13 PM~12319605
> *just do it   its only plastic :biggrin:
> *


its got every other accessory too huh? i got spotlights for it too..... :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Dec 3 2008, 01:14 AM~12319620
> *its got every other accessory too huh? i got spotlights for it too..... :cheesy:
> *




fawk it............. throw it on there, it looks good on it in the 1:1 in the pic imo


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

very nice work


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

just got off work at 730 am , needed to wind down befor bed... wired the nova motor , what valve covers? the kit ones or the billet ones on the cowl??? :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

stock ones bro!! the billet might be over the top for that car with the primer paint!! i like it with the primer though!! nice builds!!


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Dec 3 2008, 07:52 AM~12322190
> *stock ones bro!! the billet might be over the top for that car with the primer paint!! i like it with the primer though!! nice builds!!
> *


primer is just to see where i was on my sanding of the mold lines... but....... i dunno its been growing on me...... :0


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

little more work , finished up the motor , gotta find a msd box for the firewall also tried my hand at blackwashing a grille.... :cheesy: 




















should it be shiney??? IM TAKING A LIKING TO THE SUEDE LOOK.... ..... :0 :0


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

looks good bro!! maybe call it a teenagers hotrod and inprogress!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

yeah but i think to do that u'd like leave both doors in primer...or a fender...whatever...kinda like 408 did with his regal, ya know?


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

i say go with the visor on the 8. i love the look just never knew where to get the visor. thanx for the idea.....


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

clear on the 58 , inca gold on the nova.... :0 :0 :0


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

FOILED AND CLEARED..... :biggrin:


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Paint looks good.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

#2 FOR 08 ILL GET THE OUTSIDE PICS TOMORROW, I STILL HAVE TO ATTACH THE VISOR AND SPOTLIGHTS.....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

What clear did you use?


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

testors one coat laquer... but i have a quart of omni here i just need to get some thinner to clean the airbrush....


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Dec 5 2008, 02:27 AM~12342015
> *testors one coat laquer... but i have a quart of omni here i just need to get some thinner to clean the airbrush....
> *


That clear work good dupli color paint too..........great job on 58 too bro


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice job Homie... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

outide pics.... im still undecided on the visor and spots though.....


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

nova almost finished.... just needs the dor handles and a few small parts.....


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

both are looking real good homie!!!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Dec 5 2008, 04:00 PM~12346106
> *both are looking real good homie!!!!
> *


X2


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

both are looking good!

ill throw that purple civic in your package and get it back out to you.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 5 2008, 02:32 PM~12346413
> *both are looking good!
> 
> ill throw that purple civic in your package and get it back out to you.
> *


 its coming home?!?!?!?!? :cheesy:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Dec 5 2008, 04:14 PM~12346754
> *its coming home?!?!?!?!? :cheesy:
> *


yep!


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 5 2008, 04:02 PM~12347154
> *yep!
> *


you will be well taken care of , i am sure you will be happy with the box i have packed , it weighs at least 10 lbs..... :0 :0 :0 all kinds of goodies in there. a couple kits, a promo, misc parts and accessories...... and some other things i wont tell you about , you will just have to wait and see the rest..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Dec 5 2008, 05:05 PM~12347189
> *you will be well taken care of , i am sure you will be happy with the box i have packed , it weighs at least 10 lbs..... :0  :0  :0  all kinds of goodies in there. a couple kits, a promo, misc parts and accessories...... and some other things  i wont tell you about , you will just have to wait and see the rest..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


nice!! ill let you knwo when I get this one sent out. hopefully tomoro, im busy most of today.


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

DAmn looks like i sent that ignition box for nothing....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Love that 58! id do the spots and visor. 
nova looks badass too. keep it up.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Dec 5 2008, 11:47 PM~12351178
> *DAmn looks like i sent that ignition box for nothing....
> *


not really i pirated one from another kit for the time being ...


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:0 da '58 came out sweet homie :coolNova looks good too :thumbsup:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

NOVA FINISHED..... :cheesy: OUTSIDE PICS TOMORROW....


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

pretty nova....is that Testors One Coat?


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Dec 7 2008, 02:42 AM~12358410
> *pretty nova....is that Testors One Coat?
> *


rule #1/ NEVER... never refer to a car as "pretty"


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:roflmao:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

:scrutinize: :roflmao:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68+Dec 7 2008, 01:42 AM~12358410-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Dec 7 2008, 02:55 AM~12358462
> *:yes: i never tried it before, lots of cool colors avaliable in that line.....
> 
> 
> *



yeah my favorite is that gold, the pearl white, and the electrik pink...the green is alright


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Dec 7 2008, 01:56 AM~12358468
> *yeah my favorite is that gold, the pearl white, and the electrik pink...the green is alright
> *


the lime green was awesome , almost got it , but i didnt have any gold or silver cars in my collection.....the purple was killer too... might do my hearse kit with it soon......


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Dec 7 2008, 02:58 AM~12358470
> *the lime green was awesome ,  almost got it , but i didnt have any gold or silver cars in my collection.....the purple was killer too... might do my hearse kit with it soon......
> *



yeah i got some duplicolor metal cast purple stuff thats cool...just havnt found the right project for tha color... maybe a donk? purple is tricky....


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Dec 7 2008, 02:00 AM~12358481
> *yeah i got some duplicolor metal cast purple stuff thats cool...just havnt found the right project for tha color... maybe a donk? purple is tricky....
> *


i looked at that but its 10 bucks a can at the parts store now... :angry:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

sure is..lucky i got my burbans red painted right before i ran out, but the stuff lasts a while if u dont waste it..


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 7 2008, 02:03 AM~12358492
> *sure is..lucky i got my burbans red painted right before i ran out, but the stuff lasts a while if u dont waste it..
> *


soon as i get my lazy ass to the paint store to get some activator and thinner , im switching to automotive paint again.... i have lots of it stored up .......


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

outside pics.................... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Nova is BADASS!!


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

moving right along....


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

all the rides lok sik bro, nice work


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Dec 7 2008, 11:43 AM~12359795
> *Nova is BADASS!!
> *




x2 great job


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Dec 11 2008, 12:37 PM~12399387
> *x2 great job
> *


X3 real nice.... :thumbsup:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

another project on the bench , its 4:50 am here and ive been cutting for a while now......


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

damn i bounce from kit to kit, this has been on the table before, its back now for some guts... :cheesy:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Builds looking good homie


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Dec 16 2008, 01:41 PM~12446009
> *damn i bounce from kit to kit, this has been on the table before, its back now for some guts... :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...




put this under the 49 bro!!!1


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

ebay item 180314399364


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Dec 16 2008, 03:06 PM~12447262
> *ebay item 180314399364
> *


THANKS , I GOT ONE THOUGH THATS WHATS BEHIND THE PICS OF MY 58 WAS THE CENTERFOLD CAR..... :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ocean (Dec 12, 2008)

nice


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

started chopping a promo to build a replica of my 1:1 :0


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Dec 19 2008, 01:24 AM~12472986
> *started chopping a promo to build a replica of my 1:1 :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 
looking good!


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

got the 49 hinged, also shaved the firewall and under hood areas, cut the trunk to make something a little different and got the putty on.....


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

used the kit supplied rims on revell 58 impala whites.....


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

nice custom treatment for the hood and trunk uffin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 21 2008, 03:15 PM~12490934
> *nice custom treatment for the hood and trunk  uffin:
> *


thanks bro.... :cheesy:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

found some foil in my stash , so i brought the gold plated 62 ht back out to get finished up ....... :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

62 Looking good bro.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

nice merc! love that 62.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

like the duece


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 25 2008, 11:59 AM~12524459
> *i say get some 1302s to go with the rest of the car..
> *


what aer those?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

almost there..... :biggrin: :0 :biggrin: :0


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:0 :cheesy: GOOD TO SEE ANOTHER HARDTOP DUECE, IM ALMOST DONE WITH "BLUE MOON '62"


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 25 2008, 08:59 AM~12524459
> *i say get some 1302s to go with the rest of the car..
> *


dude stop with that shit already :uh: those wheels are fine..... too bad his knockoffs are backwards


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 26 2008, 12:08 AM~12528562
> *dude stop with that shit already  :uh: those wheels are fine..... too bad his knockoffs are backwards
> *


shyts gonna fall off rollin down the road :0


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 25 2008, 11:10 PM~12528580
> *shyts gonna fall off rollin down the road  :0
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: hope he got AAA :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

shhh.... the wheels aint attached , they just sit in there..... it will all be straight......


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

at least they aint poking out anymore


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 25 2008, 11:17 PM~12528622
> *at least they aint poking out anymore
> *


quit remembering things..... :0


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

looking good


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 26 2008, 01:08 AM~12528562
> *dude stop with that shit already  :uh: those wheels are fine..... too bad his knockoffs are backwards
> *


WTF !!! why does everyone keep saying the knockoffs are backwards ?????????
they can only go on 1 way. I dont get it can someone please splaign it to me.
I guess I am terminally stupid.

oh and the merc and the 6 duece look real good man !!!!!!!!!!!!
I like what your doin with both .


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Dec 26 2008, 12:19 AM~12529014
> *WTF !!! why does everyone keep saying the knockoffs are backwards ?????????
> they can only go on 1 way. I dont get it can someone please splaign it to me.
> I guess I am terminally stupid.
> ...


if you put the adapters on the wrong sides the knockoff will appear backwards . on a real car that would cause the wheels to come loose and fall of the car....


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

69 impala.....

testors one coat emerald green- chrome foil with gold accents.... cut and jambed trunk..... :cheesy: 



















heres the trunk i dont know what i did wrong , but i screwed up the mural.....


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

lookin good fam


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

i think u need to use white paint under mural


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 27 2008, 01:39 AM~12535531
> *i think u need to use white paint under mural
> *


nah i wanted it to blend like it was buried under kandy.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Dec 25 2008, 09:19 PM~12529014
> *WTF !!! why does everyone keep saying the knockoffs are backwards ?????????
> they can only go on 1 way. I dont get it can someone please splaign it to me.
> I guess I am terminally stupid.
> *


knockoff wheel adapters come with left and right side... on the 1:1 the thread for the knockoff is reversed like gas pipe thread.... the reason is the rotation of the wheel would cause the knockoff to gradually loosen....

see in the first picture how the knockoff ears point in a different direction?










correct orietation....










this guy gonna lose a wheel on the road


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Dec 27 2008, 01:03 AM~12535424
> *69 impala.....
> 
> testors one coat emerald green- chrome foil with gold accents.... cut and jambed trunk..... :cheesy:
> ...


this car is lookin damn good! and i think the mural looks fine! nothing wrong with it from what i can see.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Dec 27 2008, 02:26 PM~12538612
> *this car is lookin damn good! and i think the mural looks fine! nothing wrong with it from what i can see.
> *


x-2 :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Dec 25 2008, 10:34 PM~12528335
> *almost there..... :biggrin:  :0  :biggrin:  :0
> 
> 
> ...


Nice choice of color.....


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 27 2008, 07:42 PM~12539511
> *Nice choice of color.....
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 sweet...


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

rolling stock :cheesy:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

not feelin the wide whites...too much of kustom thing


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

i couldnt get the 5.20's to fit..


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Dec 28 2008, 08:55 AM~12543798
> *i couldnt get the 5.20's to fit..
> *


warm them up


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 28 2008, 02:28 PM~12544665
> *warm them up
> *


i tried that i stuck them in almost boiling water, the tire streched , but the whitewall wont.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

what kit are those supremes from?


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 28 2008, 03:49 PM~12545182
> *what kit are those supremes from?
> *


:dunno: they came with the car....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

try 77-79 cadillac promo tires...


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 28 2008, 03:49 PM~12545182
> *what kit are those supremes from?
> *


70 imp! the kit comes with i think 3 differant sets of wheels.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

some asshole ran a red light in front of me last night...... fuck..... :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Dec 29 2008, 05:41 AM~12550366
> *70 imp! the kit comes with i think 3 differant sets of wheels.
> *


there are a couple different kits.... slight differences in them too


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

nice work


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe+Dec 29 2008, 04:52 PM~12554850-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: from the looks of it...... i dunno if the "before" shots were better :0


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

lol ^


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 29 2008, 08:08 PM~12555017
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: from the looks of it...... i dunno if the "before" shots were better  :0
> *


its only multi color form the wreck eariler in the year when my lady hit the gas pumps...... :angry:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Dec 29 2008, 05:11 PM~12555055
> *its only multi color form the wreck eariler in the year when my lady hit the gas pumps...... :angry:
> *


tell her to get off the rocks :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 29 2008, 08:15 PM~12555099
> *tell her to get off the rocks  :biggrin:
> *


in june.... :angry: 






















just to get it fucked up again by another lady who cant drive... bitch got out yesterday and looked at me like ''what the fuck'' i was pisseed i had to ask her if she was blind..... :angry:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

on the real bro.... sucks to have that shit happen  rocks or no rocks


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

happy new years everyone.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jan 1 2009, 08:01 AM~12576771
> *happy new years everyone.....
> *


u too.... try to stay away from the crack whores this year and u be alright  :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 1 2009, 03:59 PM~12578056
> *u too.... try to stay away from the crack whores this year and u be alright   :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

looks like someones about to get an IP banned at LDC * reverendhearse (invisible), *


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 10 2009, 09:21 AM~12661524
> *looks  like  someones  about  to get  an  IP  banned  at  LDC  reverendhearse (invisible),
> *


for what???? :uh:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

im having builders block....someone inspire me.....


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jan 13 2009, 12:36 PM~12691661
> *im having builders block....someone inspire me.....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

i allready tapped into your hearse collection..... but the hok paint .... now , you have too damn much of it.....send it to me for disposal :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jan 13 2009, 12:51 PM~12691782
> *i allready tapped into your hearse collection..... but the hok paint .... now , you have too damn much of it.....send it to me for disposal :biggrin:
> *


thats only 1 set of bottle on that shelf. I have 2 of the master sampler sets ones in my tool chest by my workbench. lol Ill toss an extra bottle that I have into your package for you to try out :biggrin: damn this box is getting full, lmao


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 13 2009, 11:54 AM~12691812
> *thats only 1 set of bottle on that shelf. I have 2 of the master sampler sets ones in my tool chest by my workbench. lol Ill toss an extra bottle that I have into your package for you to try out  :biggrin:   damn this box is getting full, lmao
> *


:0 :0 :0 i got ya some good putty too, toss that green shit ya got.....


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

:0 :0 :0 this car aint nothing but trouble..... 2nd paint job..... the first one the two tone line was rough , so i stripped it and started over......


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

lookin good bro


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

lookin good bro, mines going kona brown


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Jan 13 2009, 02:59 PM~12695022
> *lookin good bro
> *


x-2 put some scallops on now :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

my 5 dollar thrift store find, i know , i know its a diecast , but i like superbirds.....still took 3 hours to put together...


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Bomb is looking good....Love the suicide doors.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jan 14 2009, 05:07 PM~12703771
> *my 5 dollar thrift store find, i know , i know its a diecast , but i like superbirds.....still took 3 hours to put together...
> 
> 
> ...


Man i think you found your strong area in modeling ! Just stick to buy pre painted die cast so that way you can have a collection worth looking at !


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 14 2009, 04:40 PM~12704729
> *Man    i  think  you  found  your  strong  area  in  modeling !  Just  stick  to  buy  pre  painted  die cast    so that  way  you  can  have  a  collection  worth  looking  at !
> *


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

merc looks good bro.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

under construction.....


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jan 25 2009, 09:59 AM~12808408
> *under construction.....
> 
> 
> ...


is this the one that took a ride with mini?!


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

nope it was primed.... this is a all new , nut hair free version......


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jan 25 2009, 12:03 PM~12808429
> *nope it was primed.... this is a all new , nut hair free version......
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

another ''top secret'' project........ :biggrin:

more info and pics later


r&r resin.......


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

umm..... its a burb.... :uh:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

maybe , maybe not..... :biggrin: whats not to say its a truck ? or a blazer?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

well maybe blazer.... if its a truck, u lost the back wall of the cab on the driver side...


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

:0


> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 26 2009, 11:11 PM~12825437
> *well maybe blazer.... if its a truck, u lost the back wall of the cab on the driver side...
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

and.....













































is that a nut hair on the roof?


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

no nut hairs here....


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

dont know what wheels to use, im leaning towards the wires..... got the truck from my cousin he just went to the military and had a bunch of models that he wasnt interested in i foiled and cleared it added the opening glove box and flocking and this is where im at.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jan 26 2009, 08:19 PM~12825534
> *no nut hairs here....
> 
> 
> ...


made u look..... :biggrin: i bet everyone who reads my post will scroll back up and look at them pics again :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i bet u did too :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 26 2009, 11:21 PM~12825555
> *i bet u did too  :biggrin:
> *


:yessad: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jan 26 2009, 08:21 PM~12825552
> *
> 
> 
> ...



lift that bitch on some swampers :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

i dont have any that was my , and his , idea, i need a 84 gmc kit to do that.....id really like to find some army decals and give it to him as a gift when he gets back....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

what chassis it come with? pic?


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 26 2009, 11:27 PM~12825616
> *what chassis it come with? pic?
> *


its a promo type .... all molded in detail.....


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

thats really nice i want one !!!


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

did some more work on the big body , i got off work at 6 this morning and wasnt able to go to sleep..... 

after spendign the better part of 30 minutes cutting through the foot thick :0 resin i was left with this.....










after some dremel work and sanding , this is where im at. does anyone have any good pics of a hinged trunk on one of these?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

JUST HINGE IT AS IF IT WERE A PLAN JANE PLASTIC KIT !


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

looks good! check with mini or raystrey!

im about to hack my trunk open when I get off work tonight.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 28 2009, 10:12 AM~12836231
> *JUST  HINGE  IT  AS  IF  IT  WERE  A  PLAN  JANE  PLASTIC  KIT !
> *


not enough room smartass. that panlel under the window isnt wide enough....


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jan 28 2009, 11:18 AM~12836286
> *not enough room smartass. that panlel under the window isnt wide enough....
> *


nicely ask David if he can post a photo of the trunk hinge on one of his or his red patterend caprice vert.... I wouldnt mind seeing it also, to give me an idea for mine that im gonna cut up tonight. :biggrin: 

would be much appretiated!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jan 28 2009, 12:18 PM~12836286
> *not enough room smartass. that panlel under the window isnt wide enough....
> *


SURE THERE IS ! 











YOU WILL JUST HAVE TO NOTCH OUT YOUR WINDOW LIP AND THE INTERIOR TUB AROUND THE HINGE MOUNT !


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

got a clearer pic?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jan 28 2009, 12:21 PM~12836328
> *got a clearer pic?
> *



UNCROSS YOUR EYES AND IT WILL BE CLEAR !


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 28 2009, 10:24 AM~12836361
> *UNCROSS  YOUR  EYES  AND  IT  WILL BE  CLEAR !
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 28 2009, 10:26 AM~12836384
> *
> 
> 
> ...


allright fuck it im coming over..... :angry: :cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

IF YOU FEEL YOU DONT HAVE ENOUGH ROOM TO DO THE HINGE ON THE TRIM FROM THE ROOF THEN JUST ADD A SLIM PEICE OF PLASTIC ! TRIM IT OUT LIKE THE TRUNK JAM AND HINGE OFF THAT ! MAKE THE ROD LENGHT ON THE DECK LONGER SO YOU CAN PULL THE DECK LID OUT AS YOU LIFT  UP TO KEEP FROM BINDING THE HINGE !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

BRING MY PAPER STACK WITH YOU !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

$50.00 FOR THE VALORE!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

OR THE 66 & THE FORD TOW TRUCK !


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 28 2009, 10:29 AM~12836408
> *IF  YOU  FEEL  YOU  DONT  HAVE  ENOUGH  ROOM  TO  DO  THE HINGE ON THE  TRIM    FROM THE  ROOF  THEN  JUST  ADD  A  SLIM  PEICE  OF  PLASTIC  !  TRIM  IT  OUT  LIKE  THE  TRUNK  JAM  AND  HINGE  OFF  THAT !  MAKE  THE  ROD  LENGHT  ON THE  DECK  LONGER  SO  YOU  CAN  PULL THE  DECK LID  OUT  AS  YOU  LIFT  UP    TO  KEEP  FROM  BINDING THE  HINGE  !
> *


:thumbsup: thats what i needed to hear, my hinges bind on the 49 merc because they are mounted in a curve..... :0 didnt want to make the same mistake twice.....


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 28 2009, 10:31 AM~12836429
> *OR THE    66 &  THE  FORD  TOW TRUCK !
> *


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

looks like he widened the rear part under where the window would be...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

or you could do like the uptown chargers or 300cs and put a piece of styrene under it, like a real car would have, and the donor ur using has that, just cut that back part out  hope i helped


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

* #2 FOR 2009....

80's suburban r&r resin kit, hoppin hydros rims, photoetched a/c vents and speakers , playstation in glovebox , a honda blue with 5 star clear , added sunvisors from the 59 impala kit with screens on them, resin indash tv 

<img src=\'http://i101.photobucket.com/albums/m70/candymancaddy_2006/SDC13213.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i101.photobucket.com/albums/m70/candymancaddy_2006/SDC13219.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i101.photobucket.com/albums/m70/candymancaddy_2006/SDC13214.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i101.photobucket.com/albums/m70/candymancaddy_2006/SDC13221.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />*


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

i made a ledge at a slight downward angle so my interior could slip up and over it without affecting the hinge operation . it took a lot of trial and error to make it fit and work.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

What can I do to make sure I line up the cowl correctly.I thought about a topo type hood to pull it together......


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

* :cheesy: #3 for 2009 im on a roll!*














































im waiting on the hoses and battery to dry then ill be 100% finished, ill grab the outside pisc tomorrow....


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Feb 2 2009, 05:01 PM~12883858
> * #2 FOR 2009....
> 
> 80's suburban r&r resin kit, hoppin hydros rims, photoetched a/c vents and speakers , playstation in glovebox ,  a honda blue with 5 star clear , added sunvisors from the 59 impala kit with screens on them, resin indash tv
> ...


I be damn :0


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

real nice


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Feb 4 2009, 05:16 PM~12907290
> *I be damn  :0
> *


you be damn what? :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

new page...

* :cheesy: #3 for 2009 im on a roll! THANKS YOU SIDETOSIDE FOR THE WINDOWS/LIGHTS YOU MADE IT HAPPEN FOR ME HOMIE*














































im waiting on the hoses and battery to dry then ill be 100% finished, ill grab the outside pisc tomorrow....


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Feb 4 2009, 07:17 PM~12907293
> *you be damn what? :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: happy to see one of these done up :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

HEY DIP SHIT THESE LAST 2 BUILDS LOOK REALLY CLEAN ! I KNOW IF I STAYED IN YOUR ASS GIVING YOU DONKY PUNCHES YOU WOULD SOMEDAY BUILD SOMETHING WORTH PISSING ON ! 

KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK HEARTLAND IS JUST A FEW MONTHS AWAY ! WE'LL NEED SOMETHING TO LAUGH AT UNLESS YOU BRING THE OLD LADY AGAIN !


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

THANKS , IM GLAD THEY ARE WORTH PISSING ON.... :biggrin: I STILL HAVE A FEW MONTHS TO CRANK SOMETHING OUT FOR HEARTLAND .... AND IF YOU NEED SOMETHING TO LAUGH AT ILL JUST NOT BRUSH MY HAIR AGAIN  :biggrin: IM SURE YOU REMEMBER HOW THAT LOOKS...... WILDERBEAST..... :cheesy:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

MY LATEST HAUL HOME....... :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Bastard you got a Munsters koach. :biggrin:


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

I got the body of the little red truck infront of me right now, doin the frame scratch built


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

lookin good hearse


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

:biggrin: edit


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

i want that 32 high boy :biggrin:


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Feb 11 2009, 10:15 PM~12979356
> *Bastard you got a Munsters koach. :biggrin:
> *


It's on the re-issue list this year. In fact both the muntser koach and the dragula toghether. I have several of the blue printer ones, still.LOL


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Feb 12 2009, 12:12 AM~12979315
> *MY LATEST HAUL HOME....... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


WHERE YOU GET THAT SHIT FROM THE CRUB ! THATS A RAGGY ASS MATTRESS AND DO I SEE SOME CRUST ASS WHORE LEGGED PANTIES IN BETWEEN THAT BLAZER AND THE CHARGER KITS ?


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 11 2009, 11:27 PM~12980170
> *WHERE  YOU  GET THAT    SHIT  FROM  THE    CRUB !    THATS  A  RAGGY  ASS  MATTRESS  AND    DO I  SEE  SOME  CRUST  ASS  WHORE  LEGGED  PANTIES  IN BETWEEN THAT  BLAZER  AND  THE  CHARGER KITS  ?
> *


its kids clothes ya dickstick...... :uh: :0


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Feb 12 2009, 12:15 AM~12980615
> *its kids clothes ya dickstick......  :uh:  :0
> *



lol, you need to be more careful taking pictures


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

working on my golf again i pirated a die cast for the console and seats.... i had to cut out the rear seat to make the center work correctly..... ive never done a custon console or anythign before , so save the hate :biggrin: .......


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Feb 14 2009, 12:01 AM~12998831
> *working on my golf again i pirated a die cast for the console and seats.... i had to cut out the rear seat to make the center work correctly..... ive never done a custon console or anythign before , so save the hate :biggrin: .......
> 
> 
> ...


*
TO THE TOP SO HE CAN GET SOME ATTENTION ! PLEASE DON'T HATE ON THE RETARDED ! *


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 13 2009, 09:45 PM~12999273
> *
> TO THE  TOP  SO  HE  CAN  GET  SOME  ATTENTION !  PLEASE  DON'T  HATE  ON THE  RETARDED !
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: good work on the interior bro!


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

* #4 FOR 2009 VOLKSWAGON GOLF GTI..... CUSTOM CONSOLE, HOK PAINT, MOLDED BODYKIT , HILUX WHEELS *


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Feb 19 2009, 06:00 AM~13047604
> *
> 
> 
> ...



YOU COMIN OVER TODAY ? BRING SOME CASH $20.00  ON A NEW THING OF CLEAR ! AND WE'LL DO THE BODY WORK ON THIS CHEVELLE


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Feb 18 2009, 03:18 AM~13036935
> * #4 FOR 2009 VOLKSWAGON GOLF GTI..... CUSTOM CONSOLE, HOK PAINT, MOLDED BODYKIT , HILUX WHEELS
> 
> 
> ...


looks good


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

started this today for my uncle, its a 1/12th 57 chevy bel air. im handeling the hinging and jambs on this one and also the interior, he will be painting and assembling it.... i hope..... :cheesy: 










its getting the battery moved to the trunk along with a hand turned nitrous bottle.....


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

a little more progress, i need to go find larger rod and tube for hinges the small stuff just aint gonna be stiff enough...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

whered u get that?


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

he picked it uop at hobbytown last week 45 bucks, its the 50th annivarsary kit....


----------



## lil_frosty (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 11 2008, 12:05 PM~9667626
> *:0  :0 FINALLY , THANKS BETO!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lil_frosty (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 23 2008, 01:45 PM~9764376
> *so i am tired of seeing the same boring wires on all the models i have so i went for a change , heres my idea....
> 
> 
> ...


you really sure about those rims man? i dont think they would look good on this model.. its only my opinion :biggrin:


----------



## lil_frosty (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 12 2008, 08:48 PM~10155013
> *I THINK THESE.
> 
> 
> ...


where can i get some of those :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## lil_frosty (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 28 2009, 11:21 AM~12836323
> *SURE  THERE  IS    !
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lil_frosty (May 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jan 25 2009, 10:59 AM~12808408
> *under construction.....
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:0 that looks tight, what color u got planned for it?


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 7 2009, 05:05 PM~13211375
> *:0 that looks tight, what color u got planned for it?
> *


unknown....... maybe lime green ... or purple..... :dunno:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

FRESH FROM PAINT.....


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

:0 late boring night..... gonna have a :420: break and flock the floors and start the rear suspension..........


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Mar 10 2009, 01:48 AM~13233497
> *:0  late boring night..... gonna have a :420: break and flock the floors and start the rear suspension..........
> 
> 
> ...


looking good! is that the testors brown?

man i gotta get back to building! ive got 5 days off commin up.... told the boss I aint answering my phone, so not to fucking call! i gotta get some shit done!


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Mar 10 2009, 01:20 AM~13233578
> *looking good! is that the testors brown?
> 
> man i gotta get back to building! ive got 5 days off commin up.... told the boss I aint answering my phone, so not to fucking call!  i gotta get some shit done!
> *


the interior is krylon make it suede.....  found it at the communist-mart on clearance for 49 cents.... the paint is a nissian red form 1996


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Mar 10 2009, 03:24 AM~13233585
> *the interior is krylon make it suede.....   found it at the communist-mart on clearance for 49 cents.... the paint is a nissian red form 1996
> *



WHEN AND WHERE STEVE ! I WANT TO STOCK UP ! I'LL GET WHAT THEY HAVE LEFT IF ANY SO WE HAVE IT HERE ON HAND ! DOESN'T MATTER WHAT COLORS ! LOCATION , LOCATION , LOCATION !


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

blue ridge wal mart...... they only had this color, about 5 cans left....


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

* # 5 for 09 32 ford highboy , box stock ,/w cut doors. a 80's nissan red, krylon suede interior .*


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

i got 3 rim choices for my newest project, lets put it to a vote...... :cheesy: 


option1










option 2











option 3


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

The first ones


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

the interior needs a few more coats of paint ! 


go with #1 !


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 1 2009, 06:49 PM~13458499
> *the  interior  needs  a few  more  coats  of  paint  !
> go  with  #1  !
> *


not tthe final color  just wanted to cover that nasty red.....


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

THE FIRST 1S


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

seriously i hate vans altogether but it should look nice


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

I kinda like the second set.They should look good tucked up in the wheel wells.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

#2, but with lower profile tires


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

been on vacation since getting laid off, went to st louis to visit my mom , couldnt leave home without a model :biggrin: she has a fully stocked hobby room so i can build til the sun comes up, heres what ive been working on......











the hobby room..... :0


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THE FIRST ONES LOOK THE BEST. THAT TRUCK IS GONNA BE BAD ASS!!!


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

getting there....


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Apr 10 2009, 09:33 PM~13543638
> *getting there....
> 
> 
> ...


NICE WHEELS HOMIE LOOKING GOOD


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

should be finished tonight , in the mean time , heres a few outside shots i took today......


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

LOOKS SWEET!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Apr 1 2009, 01:46 PM~13457202
> *i got 3 rim choices for my newest project, lets put it to a vote...... :cheesy:
> option1
> 
> ...


#2..... same the Ts for somethin with a bit more muscle  

the duece and truck are lookin good homie..... drop the truck in the bomb squad :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

* # 6 for 2009 box stock with the addition of some pegasus wheels. 
*




























as soon as i took the pics i turned around and tripped , this is what i wound up with ... off to the parts box it goes..... :angry:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Just rebuild it fool. Doesnt look like it'd take much.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

chipped the fuck out of the paint, its easier to start fresh......


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

put it in the box and bring it over ! I'll rebuild it


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 13 2009, 01:32 PM~13562714
> *put it  in the box  and  bring  it over  !  I'll  rebuild  it
> *


thought the lab was closed..... :angry:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Apr 13 2009, 03:52 PM~13562911
> *thought the lab was closed..... :angry:
> *


It is........... closed to us, but open for him.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Apr 13 2009, 11:10 AM~13561826
> *as soon as i took the pics i turned around and tripped , this is what i wound up with ...  off to the parts box it goes..... :angry:
> 
> 
> ...



THAT SUCKS  HOW MUCH FOR THE WOOD KIT IN THE BED ? :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 13 2009, 03:47 PM~13563947
> *THAT SUCKS    HOW MUCH FOR THE WOOD KIT IN THE BED ?  :biggrin:
> *


its all paint....


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Apr 13 2009, 04:05 PM~13564676
> *its all paint....
> *


 :0 LOOKS REAL GOOD


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

i got the damn builders block , but i still managed to put in some work on my 69....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

nice box work fat ass ! the solid square help fill up these donk ass trunks real good ! 










keep it up ! Just heads up i might not make it out this year to the show so get your build on so you can give BIG C and IBLDMYOWN some heat ! But if i show up don't trip ! I think they give an award for 4th place !


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

fucker you better be there...... nice pic , it gave me some ideas.....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Apr 21 2009, 06:00 PM~13645853
> *fucker you better be there...... nice pic , it gave me some ideas.....
> *



Try to hit up BIG C ! he just casted up some new amps that look real nice ! He might have a pump set up or 2 casted also ! He needs some money so offer him a $10.00 i bet he'll hook it up !


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

55 chev cameo , added the IFS and 3 link from the 4 runner kit to the frame after i shaved all the 2wd stuff from it. loosly basing it on a 1:1 my pops owns , he wants to see the color on something small before we commit to the full size thing.....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

not a bad look FAT ASS !


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

THE REAL ONE....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Apr 24 2009, 01:28 PM~13680962
> *55 chev cameo , added the IFS  and 3 link from the 4 runner kit to the frame after i shaved all the 2wd stuff from it. loosly basing it on a 1:1 my pops owns , he wants to see the color on something small before we commit to the full size thing.....
> 
> 
> ...



chassis pics? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

did some more work to my 69 this morning , its 5:39 am and i cant sleep , so i pulled this out and did some flocking , everthing not flocked will be done in white, i just dont have any paint to use as a base for the white flocking here right now.....


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

FOUND MY WHITE PAINT, NOW IT OFF TO THE DETAILING DEPARTMENT.....


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

got a package from the homie beto today.... sooooo
































i cleaned my dio and added a few more things and a few people...






















and i added a bunch of gold plated stuff to my 61...... thanks beto!!!


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

:thumbsup: I didnt know you had a dio, looks cool.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@May 26 2009, 10:38 PM~14009606
> *:thumbsup: I didnt know you had a dio, looks cool.
> *


ive got a huge one too, but its been about a year and a half since i touched it , i need to go to the dollhouse supply and get some flooring and small details for it....


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Where is that? Is it a dollhouse store around you? Cause we only have micheals and hobby town. I have the start of a dio but never added floors or finished cutting windows/doors. Is that where you find your detail stuff for it? (i'm new to the dio part lol)


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@May 26 2009, 10:41 PM~14009641
> *Where is that? Is it a dollhouse store around you? Cause we only have micheals and hobby town. I have the start of a dio but never added floors or finished cutting windows/doors. Is that where you find your detail stuff for it? (i'm new to the dio part lol)
> *


yes thers place that a mom and pop store , nothing but dollhouse stuff, its where i got the wine bottles for my limo build too. they sell EVERYTHING in the correct scales for what we do , i dont remember the term they use , but you cant ask for 1/24 scale. i usually eyeball it out. theres all kinds of stuff that can be had.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Thats cool, you should ask em if you can snap some pics of what they have. I'm sure some of us would be intrested.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@May 26 2009, 10:58 PM~14009856
> *Thats cool, you should ask em if you can snap some pics of what they have. I'm sure some of us would be intrested.
> *


ill do that next time im there....


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

sick.. u gonna finish it for heartland?


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

All them rides are Looking good bro. I realy like that 61.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS+May 30 2009, 12:06 PM~14046532-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks bro, the 61 has been on the bench for a long time now, little by little.... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@May 30 2009, 12:12 PM~14046565
> *:yes: hopefully im cracking on it all weekend , i neede a quick build to calm my nerves....
> 
> thanks bro, the 61 has been on the bench for a long time now, little by little.... :biggrin:
> *


Got to knock it out the park and get it out of the way bro, so it wont be that thorn in your side.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 30 2009, 12:15 PM~14046593
> *Got to knock it out the park and get it out of the way bro, so it wont be that thorn in your side.
> *


i gotta find a few more parts for it like door panels dash and glass , then i can wrap it up..... :cheesy:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@May 30 2009, 02:12 PM~14046565
> *:yes: hopefully im cracking on it all weekend , i neede a quick build to calm my nerves....
> 
> thanks bro, the 61 has been on the bench for a long time now, little by little.... :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: same here with a buncha my rides..u gonna finish that 69 too?


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: thats it for tonight.....


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

hope to wrap this one up today , heres the latest.....


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@May 31 2009, 05:37 PM~14054469
> *hope to wrap this one up today , heres the latest.....
> 
> 
> ...


Love the s 10


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@May 31 2009, 12:37 PM~14054469
> *hope to wrap this one up today , heres the latest.....
> 
> 
> ...


*good lookin truck homie*


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

that trucks poppin! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

* ANOTHER ONE BITES THE DUST.* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

i wish i new were to get engine mods like thoughs. :0


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Jun 1 2009, 08:50 AM~14060630
> *i wish i new were to get engine mods like thoughs. :0
> *


NO MODS ITS ALL BOX STOCK WITH THE EXCEPTION OF THE RIMS...


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

THE OUTSIDE PICS.... :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

THAT TRUCK IS SWEET! PM ME!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

is there anything on dimond plate in diecast or model ? im redoing my econolines floor.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

they sell scale diamondplate sheet evergreen makes it....


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

thanks bro. :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

another one on the table, acura integra , black base, gold flake in the clear, box stock build....

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

is there a link for that evergreen ?


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

* ANOTHER ONE DOWN.....*


----------



## Deez Nipples (Aug 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Apr 1 2009, 06:46 PM~13457202
> *i got 3 rim choices for my newest project, lets put it to a vote...... :cheesy:
> option1
> 
> ...



Man I have done many of these vans. The frames are GREAT for hydros if you ever decide to do it. Just an idea. Also you can build some awesome sub walls in there.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

i need to pull it back out and work on it.... one kit at a time....


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

i dont ever build hoppers/dancers but i got a 4 motor kit form the homie lb808 the other day so i figured id try and build another one, this is my second hopper in 15 years of building. i wanted to keep the interior, so i deaviated from the instructions and went with a setup ive seen in pics before. i must say its been a fun build , although , i prefer my real one....


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That truck turned out really clean. You got some good stuff in here!


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Deez Nipples_@Jun 3 2009, 03:58 PM~14084466
> *Man I have done many of these vans.  The frames are GREAT for hydros if you ever decide to do it.  Just an idea.  Also you can build some awesome sub walls in there.
> *


oh shit a extended van id like to make a first call van out of that!!


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

promo caddy , replica of my 1:1 i used styrene to fill the sunroof. cut trunk. i was playing with minidreams method of making graphics tape.....


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THA LAC IS LOOKING GOOD BRO.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

i put these together just to see..... i think im gonna build a car around them :biggrin: ... revell 58 impala tires with parts box rims....


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Aug 22 2009, 12:23 AM~14846120
> *i put these together just to see..... i think im gonna build a car around them  :biggrin: ... revell 58 impala tires with parts box rims....
> 
> 
> ...


hey bro those look sweet wat r u going to put them on


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 22 2009, 03:34 AM~14846303
> *hey bro those look sweet wat r u going to put them on
> *



fully plated 67 impala.... plans are for a base model conversion....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

lookin good.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Aug 26 2009, 05:32 PM~14891267
> *fully plated 67 impala.... plans are for a base model conversion....
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0  sweet bro :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

so whats the 67 goin to look like any colors picked yet


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Aug 27 2009, 09:16 PM~14904588
> *so whats the 67 goin to look like any colors picked yet
> *


somethin dark to offset the plating... or lime green.....aint decided yet.... :0


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

candy


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Aug 27 2009, 09:20 PM~14904644
> *candy
> *


if i go green...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

LOOKS GOOD BRO!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Aug 26 2009, 06:32 PM~14891267
> *fully plated 67 impala.... plans are for a base model conversion....
> 
> 
> ...


Chassis looks really nice!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Aug 21 2009, 10:23 PM~14846120
> *i put these together just to see..... i think im gonna build a car around them  :biggrin: ... revell 58 impala tires with parts box rims....
> 
> 
> ...


they look better with 1109 lips and tires


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 29 2009, 07:59 PM~14922823
> *they look better with 1109 lips and tires
> 
> 
> ...


sweet. what mods did you do to the rims to make them work? 


got some paint laid, ordered my photoetch from scale dreams , ill get to work on the body when it gets here, in the mean time, based the chassis plate and motor.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

THATS GONNA BE SWEET!!!


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

shit looks blue, but its grape....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Aug 30 2009, 02:35 AM~14924792
> *sweet. what mods did you do to the rims to make them work?
> 
> *


i didnt do much but trim down the back of the wheel some where the axle goes in, and made a strip of styrene to go around the wheel to tighten it up inside the tire, and just put the ring in the front and it just stays there.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

cleared with finish line clear and white ice pearls....


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Sep 1 2009, 10:51 PM~14949195
> *cleared with finish line clear and white ice pearls....
> 
> 
> ...



Clean Homie


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

x2 uffin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

a couple more :cheesy: .....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:0 damn


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

looks like 2 people painted 67s today.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 1 2009, 02:22 PM~14949559
> * looks like 2 people painted 67s today.
> *


so.... you painted one too? :0


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

one more for the night....










what has been occouping my days ..... 86 cutlass, kandy tangerine with ice pearl, gold base.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Sep 2 2009, 12:41 AM~14956180
> *one more for the night....
> 
> 
> ...


nice work up in here! the chrome 67 shit is wicked!!! I wish i had cash to mess around with getting some trees chromed. Hopefully when I move back home , ( when I finish up work this week) I plan to get on with my second hot pink 67


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

couple more of the cutlass , these show the color better...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

your cutty?


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 2 2009, 01:47 AM~14956548
> *your cutty?
> *


nah trading the upholstry man for some work on my coupe. its his sons car....


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

still awake cant sleep. noticed on the 65 photoeth , there is some cool bow-tie chips, flattened out the koff a bit and added them....


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

67 is looking good bro cutty is to badass color on the cutty


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Sep 1 2009, 10:51 PM~14956555
> *still awake cant sleep. noticed on the 65 photoeth , there is some cool bow-tie chips, flattened out the koff a bit and added them....
> 
> 
> ...


damn good idea


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Sep 1 2009, 10:18 PM~14953709
> *so.... you painted one too? :0
> *


well i laid a basecoat,,rest of the patterns hopefully to come this weekend


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

damn, that chrome looks good bro.thinkin about gettin my shit chromed too.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Sep 2 2009, 07:19 PM~14962461
> *
> 
> 
> ...






looks real good!


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

coming soon from the mind of hearse, thanks to deuces76 for the hook up on the body..... its getting put to use bro....


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

your welcome bro anytime


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Sep 3 2009, 04:28 AM~14967321
> *coming soon from the mind of hearse, thanks to deuces76 for the hook up on the body.....  its getting put to use bro....
> 
> 
> ...


*Are we going to have a 39 throw down for HEARTLAND 2010 ?*


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 3 2009, 08:25 PM~14975743
> *Are  we  going  to  have  a  39  throw  down   for  HEARTLAND 2010 ?
> *


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

my latest 1:1 project, 71 vette, going laguna blue ...... :biggrin: been keeping me away from the bench as much as i would like....


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Sep 2 2009, 05:19 PM~14962461
> *
> 
> 
> ...



looking nice bro  . dont you hate those cheap ass cracking 5:20s :angry:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

nice impala


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Sep 4 2009, 05:12 PM~14983955
> *looking nice bro  . dont you hate those cheap ass cracking 5:20s :angry:
> *


:yessad:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

i havent had a camera for a while. i got one so heres some pics of whats been up in my kitchen....


first up a pair of hardtop 62's for deuces76 almost done , need final prime and block...










got my photoetch from rick, gotta finish up the 67....










working on my 1:1 caddy replica, took many bits of styerene to get it looking like th real thing.....


----------



## Moze (Aug 13, 2008)

:0 Nice work on the Cadillac! The 67 is clean,I like that purple.


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

them hardtops look good


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

them Dueces are looking tight! so is the caddy trunk.

I gotta get me some 67 impala photo etch.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

* deuces76 your pair of 62s are still wet, ill box em up tonight and have them out for ya.....*










better trunk pic of my replica lac.... :cheesy:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks good bro!!


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

nice caddy


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

:0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 1 2009, 01:24 PM~15240858
> * deuces76 your pair of 62s are still wet, ill box em up tonight and have them out for ya.....
> 
> 
> ...


very nice !!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

[/quote]


can i see a pic with the bumper not on the car? i just opened one of these up and would like to see how you did the jambs.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

>


can i see a pic with the bumper not on the car? i just opened one of these up and would like to see how you did the jambs.
[/quote]
here ya go , its real simple, thers about 6 different bits of plastic there to get the look right, its still not 100% correct, but its as close as i care to have it. theres no center filler detail


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

here ya go , its real simple, thers about 6 different bits of plastic there to get the look right, its still not 100% correct, but its as close as i care to have it. theres no center filler detail  









[/quote]


thankyou! :cheesy:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

robs68 your package went out today , tracking is 0304 3490 0000 6726 3618



deuces76 your 62's are on there way home , your tracking is 0304 3490 0000 6726 3625

both shipped first class..... :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

62s and caddy look damn good bro nice work.. :cheesy:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Lac is lookin good brother!!


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

the 49ers 48.... :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Paint looks good bro


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Sep 2 2009, 04:19 PM~14962461
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey y.c.f.m. what's up man? It's just like me to be on the flocking late freight.
Hey did you make those 62's into hard top's for somebody? if you did, I afraid 
I have to demand that you do one for the hydro..for a fee ofcourse,,,your a cool dude, and I wont ever foreget that you united me with my 67 fastback galaxie.
pm me if you can help...peace...


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

yea them 62 hardtops r mine


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

hydrohype, you have a pm


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

hydrohype, you have a pm


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Oct 13 2009, 12:34 PM~15341938
> *Hey y.c.f.m.  what's up man? It's just like me to be on the flocking late freight.
> Hey did you make those 62's into hard top's for somebody? if you did, I afraid
> I have to demand that you do one for the hydro..for a fee ofcourse,,,your a cool dude, and
> OH YEA DUNB ASS YOU GOT THE 67 GALAXIE FROM ME :biggrin: !*


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

some more progress on the 48,no wires on this one, still waiting on modelhaus for the desert cooler. anybody got a good method of curving and attaching the metal transfers?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

cheby looks good!


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

You're decal is drying...finally.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Thats sweet!!


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Kirby_@Oct 13 2009, 05:36 PM~15346648
> *You're decal is drying...finally.
> *


 :0 i thought you didn't like me no more...... :0 :cheesy:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That looks clean as fuck


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

a bit more, my eyes hurt....


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 13 2009, 06:59 PM~15346884
> *:0  i thought you didn't like me no more...... :0  :cheesy:
> *


Had to get more items to print...decals have been becoming like my model building...slow :0 :biggrin: 

you got a pm with the pic


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

heres a few more pics, Galaxy makes it real easy to get good results from their kits ... all i did was add a detail master distributor and some wires to the battery


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 13 2009, 08:08 PM~15347716
> *a bit more, my eyes hurt....
> 
> 
> ...


mini?


thought he would respond on that


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 14 2009, 09:20 PM~15359557
> *mini?
> thought he would respond on that
> *



what are you impaling ? Are you tring to say i pick on people that are off spring of inbreeding ! Or that i pick on cross eyed dinggle berries ! 

I WOULD NEVER PICK ON SOMEONE CAUSE OF THEIR PHYSICAL DISFIGUREMENTS !


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Awesome work man. 



And lmao @ mini. When i first read the "eyes hurts" post i was like here we go. Lol


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 14 2009, 07:51 PM~15360010
> *
> 
> I  WOULD  NEVER  PICK  ON  SOMEONE CAUSE OF  THEIR  PHYSICAL  DISFIGUREMENTS !
> *


im not disfigured im blind , its different..... :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I WOULD NEVER PICK ON SOMEONE CAUSE OF THEIR PHYSICAL DISFIGUREMENTS !



> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 14 2009, 10:00 PM~15360114
> *im not disfigured im blind , its different..... :biggrin:  :uh:
> *



I was not talking about you ! I was tring to make fun of your old lady but in a nice way !


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 14 2009, 10:18 PM~15359532
> *heres a few more pics, Galaxy makes it real easy to get good results from their kits ... all i did was add a detail master distributor and some wires to the battery
> 
> 
> ...


damn....nice


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dyzcustoms_@Oct 14 2009, 10:05 PM~15360183
> *damn....nice
> *


Yea that dash is clean !


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 14 2009, 08:03 PM~15360154
> *I  WOULD  NEVER  PICK  ON  SOMEONE CAUSE OF  THEIR  PHYSICAL  DISFIGUREMENTS !
> I  was  not talking  about    you  ! I  was  tring  to  make  fun  of  your  old  lady  but  in  a  nice way !
> *


which one ? you know i keeps me a stable of bitches! :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 14 2009, 09:10 PM~15360248
> *which one ? you know i keeps me a stable of bitches! :biggrin:
> *


They do the same thing in arkansas here....is yours full of hogs too? :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 14 2009, 10:10 PM~15360248
> *which one ? you know i keeps me a stable of bitches! :biggrin:
> *


 Yup you got a mess of um !


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

i said a stable not a pigpen.....


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 14 2009, 11:18 PM~15360376
> *Yup  you  got  a  mess  of  um  !
> 
> 
> ...



lmao yall kno he cross eyed and cant see straight


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Wondered how long it would take before mini started postin pics. LOL
BTW, that is some clean work you are doin Hearse!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 14 2009, 10:32 PM~15360628
> *i said a stable not a pigpen.....
> *



Thats not a pig pen ! The a fence to keep the cocks from gettin into your pink meat ! *GET SOME GLASSES AND LOOK AT THE PIC ! *


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe+Oct 13 2009, 07:50 PM~15346124-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


REAL CLEAN. NICE


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 13 2009, 11:26 AM~15342534
> *HEY    HYDRO  !      GET  OFF    HIS  NUT  SACK  FOOL !  Just  ask  him  to  do  a  62  hard  top  for  yea  !    Don't  go  kissing  his  ass    cause  your  sending  the  dipshit  mixed  signals !  If  he  thanks  your  his  freind  his  going  to  be  expecting  free  shit !
> 
> OH  YEA  DUNB  ASS    YOU  GOT THE  67  GALAXIE FROM  ME  :biggrin: !
> *


Between Mini and Y.C.F.M. One of you guys are garanteed to make me laugh if I read long enough.....


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

A song comes to mind when I look at this picture!
Willie Nelson.....To All The Girl's I Loved Before. :angry:


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Oct 19 2009, 07:02 PM~15404168
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2009)

Builds lookig good Hearse.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

if you ever have problems in life, go find something to wetsand ,after a couple hours , you will forget why you were pissed and remember how much wetsanding sucks....





























and i got a package finally from modelhaus....








:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 19 2009, 10:33 PM~15409293
> *if you ever have problems in life, go find something to wetsand ,after a couple hours , you will forget why you were pissed and remember how much wetsanding sucks....
> 
> 
> ...


wow, i was just talking about one of those air conditioners today with kj. and the viser is cool too..I wonder what was the last year that the og air conditioner was used?


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

THEY WERE NEVER FACTORY TO MY KNOWLEDGE, THER WERE AVALIABLE AFTERMARKET IN THE 40'S-50'S


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

i thought it was a GM option? but i would, nt know.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

this is still yours if you want? I still got to get some money so I can pay for the shiping of that other stuff!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

bomba lookin good homie.... drop it in the bomb squad


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

ive been sick as hell, but heres some vette progress from last night....

all PPG no bullshit here.... :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 21 2009, 10:05 PM~15428653
> *ive been sick as hell, but heres some vette progress from last night....
> 
> all PPG no bullshit here.... :biggrin:
> ...



*SAVE ME SOME OF THAT BLUE AND I WANT THE LEFT OVER CLEAR !*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0 looks good, and nice color too.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

ill save you some blue, but the clear is all me buddy..... :biggrin: thats the good shit we both know this....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 21 2009, 10:41 PM~15429231
> *ill save you some blue, but the clear is all me buddy..... :biggrin: thats the good shit we both know this....
> *



YOU EVEN KNOW HOW TO SPRAY THE REAL CLEAR ON PLASTIC ? NOT TALKING SHIT FOOL ! ALOT OF YOUR FINISHES NEED UP ! MEMBER A LITTLE THIN AND LESS PSI THEN THE REAL DEAL ! HERES YOUR CHANCE TO COME UP ! 


IF YOU SPRAY THE VETTE RIGHT YOU SHOULD HAVE ABOUT A PINT OF CLEAR LEFT WHICH SHOULD COVER ATLEAST 20 KITS ! YOU'LL NEED TO REPLACE YOUR ACTIVATOR BEFORE YOU RUN OUT OF CLEAR !


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 21 2009, 08:46 PM~15429312
> *YOU  EVEN  KNOW  HOW  TO  SPRAY THE  REAL  CLEAR  ON  PLASTIC ?  NOT  TALKING  SHIT  FOOL !    ALOT  OF  YOUR  FINISHES  NEED UP !  MEMBER  A  LITTLE  THIN  AND  LESS  PSI    THEN THE  REAL  DEAL !  HERES  YOUR  CHANCE  TO  COME  UP !
> IF YOU  SPRAY  THE  VETTE  RIGHT  YOU  SHOULD  HAVE  ABOUT  A  PINT  OF  CLEAR  LEFT  WHICH  SHOULD  COVER  ATLEAST  20 KITS  !  YOU'LL  NEED  TO  REPLACE  YOUR  ACTIVATOR  BEFORE  YOU RUN  OUT  OF  CLEAR !
> *


I HAVE BEEN SPRAYING REAL CLEAR ON PLASTIC OFF AND ON FOR 10 YEARS NOW. I KNOW YOU HAVE TO TURN DOWN THE PRESSURE AND THIN IT OUT A BIT, BUT WHATS LEFT IS GOING ON MY BIKE....  

AND YOU ARE RIGHT SOME OF MY FINISHES NEED SERIOUS HELP , I NEVER TOOK IT TO THE EXTREMES OF POLISHING AND SUCH LIKE YOU DO, MAYBE I NEED TO START LOOKING THAT DIRECTION.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 21 2009, 10:48 PM~15429340
> *I HAVE BEEN SPRAYING REAL CLEAR ON PLASTIC OFF AND ON FOR 10 YEARS NOW. I KNOW YOU HAVE TO TURN DOWN THE PRESSURE AND THIN IT OUT A BIT, BUT WHATS LEFT IS GOING ON MY BIKE....
> 
> AND YOU ARE RIGHT SOME OF MY FINISHES NEED SERIOUS HELP , I NEVER TOOK IT TO THE EXTREMES OF POLISHING AND SUCH LIKE YOU DO, MAYBE I NEED TO START LOOKING THAT DIRECTION.
> *



YOU CAN ASK BIG C BRO ! I POLISH A VERY FEW OF MINE ! ALMOST 90% ARE STRIGHT FROM THE BOOTH TO THE BENCH ! 

ONCE YOU GET THE REAL CLEAR TO WORK FOR YOU ON PLASTIC AND MAKE IT FLOW WET YOU ONLY NEED TO POLISH OUT THE TRASH ! 

100% TRUTH ! 

BRING THAT CLEAR OVER AND SOMETHING YOU GOT READY TO COVER AND YOU'LL SEE ! I'M NOT BULLSHITTING YOU ! THAT CANDYMAN 69 YOU GOT HAS NEVER SEEN ANY WATER AND YOU KNOW THAT BITCH IS CLEAN , SAME WITH THE 4X4 TOY ! STRIGHT FROM BOOTH TO TO BENCH ! 

ALL YOUR BUILDS IF I AM HONEST AND NO BULLSHIT HAVE STARTED TO IMPROVE ! SO NOW YOU NEED TO GET THE CLEAR COAT LEVELED UP STEVE ! REAL TALK ! ALL BULLSHIT ASIDE YOU KNOW I SPEAK THE TRUTH WHEN I AM TRING TO GET THAT FIRE BURNING UNDER YOUR ASS TO BE A BETTER BUILDER !


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

I CANNOT ARGUE DAVID , I KNOW YOU ARE CORRECT,I HAVE BEEN LOOKING FOR DIFFERENT AREAS OF MY BUILDS TO IMPROVE, REMEMBER MY LECAB DASH? IM SURE WE ALL DO, THAT WAS A WAKE UP CALL, NOW MY INTERIORS ARE ON ANOTHER LEVEL. THE PAINT IS JUST ANOTHER STEP THAT I NEED TO MASTER, BUT IM SURE IT AINT HELPING TO USE MY FULL SIZE SPRAY GUN TO APPLY CLEAR. I NEED TO INVEST IN A TOUCH UP GUN REAL SOON.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 21 2009, 11:00 PM~15429460
> *I CANNOT ARGUE DAVID , I KNOW YOU ARE CORRECT,I HAVE BEEN LOOKING FOR DIFFERENT AREAS OF MY BUILDS TO IMPROVE, REMEMBER MY LECAB DASH? IM SURE WE ALL DO, THAT WAS A WAKE UP CALL, NOW MY INTERIORS ARE ON ANOTHER LEVEL.  THE PAINT IS JUST ANOTHER STEP THAT I NEED TO MASTER, BUT IM SURE IT AINT HELPING TO USE MY FULL SIZE SPRAY GUN TO APPLY CLEAR. I NEED TO INVEST IN A TOUCH UP GUN REAL SOON.
> *


GET Y OUR FAT AS OVER TO HARBOR FRIGHT ! I GOT 2 MINI GUNS BOTH HLVP DOWN DRAFT AND SPARY LIKE A CHAMP ! $10-$19.00 DEPENDING ON THEIR SALES AND THEY GO ON SALE ALL THE TIME ! 

I GUN FOR JUST CLEAR , A GUN FOR COLOR , AND THEN I GOT A 2.0 GUN TO SPRAY NOTHING BUT FLAKES !


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

:0 :0


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Still waiting homie, get at me on a PM. I want to get this shipped.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 22 2009, 11:10 PM~15442301
> *:0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


thats


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 22 2009, 09:10 PM~15442301
> *:0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


paint it green and flock the whole damn thing :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 26 2009, 01:23 AM~15466620
> *paint it green and flock the whole damn thing  :biggrin:
> *


thought about it.... :cheesy:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 19 2009, 10:33 PM~15409293
> *if you ever have problems in life, go find something to wetsand ,after a couple hours , you will forget why you were pissed and remember how much wetsanding sucks....
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: coulnd have said it better  uffin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

sprayed it last night... hno:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 23 2009, 12:10 AM~15442301
> *:0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


Up in smoke


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

Hydrohype.... i got your grille ready.... :0


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 1 2009, 09:37 AM~15526712
> *Hydrohype.... i got your grille ready.... :0
> 
> 
> ...


Daium!! :0 :0


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 1 2009, 12:37 AM~15526712
> *Hydrohype.... i got your grille ready.... :0
> 
> 
> ...


Damm Rev. That's really nice... I look foward to seeing it on my table.
I am on my way to the post office today..got to do something for a friend....
hit me with your hook up so I can see how much the shipping will cost from me to 
you? Oh yea;;;;I almost foregot...Mutha fuckin roll call in your house!
hydrohype say's thank you for letting me see your bad ass builds...
i will come back for more...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 23 2009, 12:10 AM~15442301
> *:0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 3 2009, 01:09 AM~15546255
> *:0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jun 22 2009, 07:36 AM~14260629
> *i dont ever build hoppers/dancers  but i got a 4 motor kit form the homie lb808 the other day so i figured id try and build another one, this is my second hopper in 15 years of building. i wanted to keep the interior, so i deaviated from the instructions and went with a setup ive seen in pics before. i must say its been a fun build , although , i prefer my real one....
> 
> 
> ...


this is really clean, four motors must of been a tight squeeze and nothing looks 
forced...i love see the body on it. and see it perform?


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

STUFF ON THE WAY BRO. :thumbsup:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

got a package from the homie d.lo. in addition to the 3 sealed caprice kits , homie hooked it up with a og box for my corvair ...... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 











outside shot of the hiace , still dont show the candy glow and all the damn flake..


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 4 2009, 05:08 PM~15562189
> *got a package from the homie d.lo. in addition to the 3 sealed caprice kits , homie hooked it up with a og box for my corvair ......  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



wrong box ! palmer kits were a little under scale and had mutipeice bodies ! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 4 2009, 05:08 PM~15562189
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Thats a kool build you got goin'! 

that corvair looks good to, what you got planned for it.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Paint looks really nice bro


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+Nov 4 2009, 06:25 PM~15564010-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NADA , JUST A PAIR OF REPLACEMENT HEADLIGHTS TO REPLACE THE MISSING ONE....


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

SOME 1:1 PROGRESS... hno:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 2 2009, 10:25 PM~15546332
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


is that a plastic 69 impala? :0


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 4 2009, 10:37 PM~15566775
> *is that a plastic 69 impala?  :0
> *


COULD BE...  :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

so , i got excited today when i cracked opena box, and saw..... a 74 caprice.... :0 


it was out of the box 5 minutels, just long enough to strip it down , it wasnt a glue bomb , so the old glue broke easily and cleanly 










oh yeah, hydrohypes donor roof is in there too....


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 7 2009, 04:03 PM~15592483
> *so , i got excited today when i cracked opena box, and saw..... a 74 caprice.... :0
> it was out of the box 5 minutels, just long enough to strip it down , it wasnt a glue bomb , so the old glue broke easily and cleanly
> 
> ...


damn lucky :0 id love 2 have one of these old land yachts


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Nov 7 2009, 05:29 PM~15593217
> *damn lucky  :0  id love 2 have one of these old land yachts
> *


ive got a 75 but I need a drivers headlight and grille. other than that its minty


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

the caddy is looking nice hearse where did u get that hiace i want one


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 7 2009, 02:03 PM~15592483
> *so , i got excited today when i cracked opena box, and saw..... a 74 caprice.... :0
> it was out of the box 5 minutels, just long enough to strip it down , it wasnt a glue bomb , so the old glue broke easily and cleanly
> 
> ...


I know it got a good home!..I did tell you about the window fog on the driver side!
the tail lights and chrome in the back are off a mint promo..(like new) cause original's were 
pretty spent.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 4 2009, 10:32 PM~15566720
> *SOME 1:1 PROGRESS... hno:
> 
> 
> ...


I wish my garage was that clean and organized. No dis to the youngster but I am about as organized as mcloven! cool car too..my first lifted low low was a 78 cadi.
i love the line's of these cars...i put 79 tail lights and a 79 grill on it! 
















I sold it years ago, but It was re-painted the color that i had on it, and it is still out 
there. these are pictures of when I ran across it at an 08 car show..


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 8 2009, 10:39 PM~15603684
> *I wish my garage was that clean and organized.  No dis to the youngster but I am about as organized as mcloven! cool car too..my first lifted low low was a 78 cadi.
> i love the line's of these cars...i put 79 tail lights and a 79 grill on it!
> 
> ...


i wish MY garage was that organized, thats a borrowed space just to get the work done... i did backwards of what you did , mine is a 79 with 78 tails and grille. not many people notice , but there is a difference. and i added the 77 front markers, they are clear , where the 78-79 had amber ones....  and mines is kitted on the back, jsut like yours.... :0


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

NICE WORK ON THAT CADDY HEARSE . 
HERES MINE FROM BACK IN THE DAY 








WISH I STILL HAD HER


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Nov 8 2009, 11:13 PM~15604050
> *NICE WORK ON THAT CADDY HEARSE .
> HERES MINE FROM BACK IN THE DAY
> 
> ...


is that a black top ? or dark green? im considering a full white top with a few ribs since i keep breaking clips and loosing top trims on the 1/4 top.


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 8 2009, 11:16 PM~15604076
> *is that a black top ? or dark green? im considering a full white top with a few ribs  since i keep breaking clips and loosing top trims on the 1/4 top.
> *


ITS DARK BROWN BRO


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

no shit? cant tell in pics, mine had a dark green top over mint green paint when i bought it years ago. im so undecided on the replacement top... and its been paid for for a few months now....


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Nov 8 2009, 11:13 PM~15604050
> *NICE WORK ON THAT CADDY HEARSE .
> HERES MINE FROM BACK IN THE DAY
> 
> ...


 yea the top looks brown to me..it's clean..
I dont know Rev? those 3 years 77-79 just kill me everytime when I see that 
half top..Out hear some of the guys use to go full top to camoflauge
the signs of windshield caving in, and the roof colapsing...the body would get week 
from hoppin..it starts to crack and give around those roof stress points so the guys would have to reinforce it with steal to keep the roof up..and the only way to cover up the welds would be a ribbed or phantom top.....dont get me wrong some phantoms look good.... like on an old stock cadi,, or in your case you know your not covering up, buckle damage! Hey the duce and the caprice looks good.
I got two 76's in the bath now...(it has not been a good week for paints)
I have been fuckin up...do you have a prefrence of bondo or body filler you use?
I need something that dries hard, and can be sanded of course...
the shit I used. to fill some deep grove's and space's..started to crumble up and sort of brake apart when I started sanding....(like i did not let it dry or something)
but i think I waited a day?


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

i use rage gold for filler , but its kinda pricy, dynalite isnt bad at all, i would stay clean the hell away from bondo brand though, that shit dries like a rock...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> [/quoteHey listen, would it be cheaper if you wait, and send the duce back with the
> 65? that way you ship once instead of twice? i wont be messin with the 62 for a while anyway,, it's got to wait it's turn...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

The Caddy is lookin good bro. 
You get that package yet that I sent you?


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype+Nov 9 2009, 09:00 AM~15606176-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:yes: thank you


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

primered the 74 today....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

could make a vert outta it :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

AS WITH ALL MY PROJECTS, IT MADE IT TO PRIMER..... NOW IT GOES IN TH BOX...


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice flocking job.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

YOUR A FLOCKING FOOL...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

U flocking flock head. Flockin finish it. :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

IM FLOCKING TRYING....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

That project is flocked....


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

UR FLOCKING NUTS...


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

I QUIT FLOCKING AROUND AND STARTED THE FOILING...


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

looks good hearse cant wait to see it finished


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

nice wagon


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

I need some foil.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 13 2009, 11:30 PM~15660543
> *I need some foil.
> *


Same here, thats why I haven't been building any older cars.

Wagon is looking flockin' good man. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Nov 13 2009, 09:33 PM~15660563
> *Same here, thats why I haven't been building any older cars.
> 
> Wagon is looking flockin' good man.  :biggrin:
> *


yea, thats why im more into drag cars and buildin dio shit. No foil. 

Naw. He flocked it all up, he better just flockin send it to me. :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond+Nov 13 2009, 09:30 PM~15660543-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THE WAGON GAVE ME MY SPARK BACK , GOT ME IN THE MOOD TO BUILD.... :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

Wagon is lookin sick !! I need to get me a wagon.... or just work on my big body wagon...... but i kinda fucked it up....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 13 2009, 11:30 PM~15660543
> *I need some foil.
> *


    thats whats holdin me back on a lot of shit


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

lookin' good !!!!!!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

finished the foil now it awaits its date with the clear....


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Wagon looks good.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Nov 14 2009, 09:16 PM~15667687
> *Wagon looks good.
> *


X2. Nice work.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

stance is set , might color match the wheels...


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 14 2009, 09:57 PM~15667967
> *stance is set , might color match the wheels...
> 
> 
> ...






looks nice....... "Compton Cruiser"


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 14 2009, 10:57 PM~15667967
> *stance is set , might color match the wheels...
> 
> 
> ...


go ahead and put this in my box, lmao!

looks great, I gotta get my hands on a caprice, or roadmaster wagon.
Ive got a couple sheets of wood panelling decals :biggrin: that i wanna make use of.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 14 2009, 11:57 PM~15667967
> *stance is set , might color match the wheels...
> 
> 
> ...



Wagon looks good!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 14 2009, 09:57 PM~15667967
> *stance is set , might color match the wheels...
> 
> 
> ...


Nice ride!!


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

wagon looks sick homie great job as always


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn Hearse, that wagon looks nice!!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 15 2009, 06:57 AM~15667967
> *stance is set , might color match the wheels...
> 
> 
> ...



GREAT...


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 13 2009, 09:30 PM~15660543
> *I need some foil.
> *



x 100000000 

shit i cant find flocking and foill up in az  who sells it nikkas BREACK OUT :werd:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Nov 15 2009, 12:13 PM~15670449
> *x 100000000
> 
> shit i cant find flocking and foill up in az     who sells it nikkas BREACK OUT  :werd:
> *


Scale Dreams. 













By the way Hearse, that wagon is bad as hell.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 14 2009, 11:11 PM~15667647
> *finished the foil now it awaits its date with the clear....
> 
> 
> ...



I'll be home all week ! Bring your clear , reducer, and activator and i'll make it wet ! TO SHINY AS WE SAY IN HEARTLAND TERMS !


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

wish i could have ya do that!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 15 2009, 12:01 PM~15671035
> *I'll be  home  all  week !  Bring your  clear  , reducer, and  activator  and  i'll make  it    wet  !  TO  SHINY    AS  WE  SAY  IN  HEARTLAND  TERMS  !
> *


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

LOOKN GOOD REV WAGON LOOKS SWEET BROTHER KEEP IT UP HOMIE


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 15 2009, 12:01 PM~15671035
> *I'll be  home  all  week !  Bring your  clear  , reducer, and  activator  and  i'll make  it    wet  !  TO  SHINY    AS  WE  SAY  IN  HEARTLAND  TERMS  !
> *


 reducer? activater? something other than just clear? or is it something
you mix with clear? And why has'nt any one answerd my question's in the 
(school is in thread)? Nor more school? or just not for the dummy's? :uh: 
and yea Rev, your showin off with them old school set up's in the back...
Now give up this Heartland shine shit! enquiring minds want to know!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

We use actual car clear , not the spray can stuff. It requires a hardner and reducers to flow out properly. The heartland shine is where the judges want to give you best paint but they feel it's too thick . It's what they did to mini last show with the plum whore. The pescos ain't staying , I just set them in to see how they look .


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

well they look good,,, and when I said you were showing off, that was a nice way 
of saying (they look good, but Rev dont you want to put those in an older car)
or better yet, mail them to markie so they can go in one of his Nomad's?
(cool though, thanks for sharing the game Rev.)


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

D.lo built the pescos. And you are right they are going in my oldschool project......


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

i was thinkin of going a testers teal light blue, with a silver base it sort of looks 
GM green to me. with a little flake added on top the paint...with a white top.
and matching white strip in the chrome..and silver micro flake's on top of the white top.. for my hard top 62...yea that would be the shit!...hint hint...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 15 2009, 02:31 PM~15671865
> *D.lo built the pescos. And you are right they are going in my oldschool project......
> *


 I like that (YOU are right) part  I dont get that alot..
hey he is bad with those pumps hah? those flockin slow downs faUCET style
killls me!


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 8 2008, 05:22 PM~9641939
> *MY MECHANIC WAS MOVING AND CALLED ME TO SEE IF I WANTED A BOX OF MODEL PARTS HE FOUND WHILE MOVING. INSIDE I FOUND A ALMOST COMPLETE PINTO KIT AND A GASSER FRONT END :0  AND A NOT BROKEN FRONT BUMPER FOR MY CAMPER.... :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


u still got this pinto


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

Somewhere


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

cool


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 15 2009, 03:07 PM~15671712
> *We use actual car clear , not the spray can stuff. It requires a hardner  and reducers to flow out properly. The heartland shine is where the judges want to give you best paint but they feel it's too thick . It's what they did to mini last show with the plum whore.  The pescos ain't staying , I just set them in to see how they look .
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

got bored and went to the shop after the raiders loss...  

started with..










chevy indigo blue...




























added some ice pearl to the clear....


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

cleared the wagon too.....


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

clean work on that wagon , :thumbsup: ........


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

motor from a monogram corvette, detail wire from scale dreams...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That wagon got some shine to it brother!!! You're doin a killer job with it.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

next up on the bench... i found the rims and tires im gonna use on the 74...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice work. That wagons lookin good. :0


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

u get my car out yet


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Nov 17 2009, 10:23 AM~15689618
> *u get my car out yet
> *


*I think he put in the same box as Beto's 66 impala drop top ! *


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 17 2009, 10:34 AM~15688508
> *next up on the bench... i found the rims and tires im gonna use on the 74...
> 
> 
> ...



Wow thats nice.. :biggrin: 

Were are the wheels from?.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Nov 17 2009, 08:23 AM~15689618
> *u get my car out yet
> *


x2. Still aint heard from ya.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

hydrohypes 65 ... light sandrift metallic dupont chromabase. ...





























finished the .45 :0 










and shot some indigo blue base on the 74...


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

like the paint work on the 45 bro


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice. Im liken them colors. 

I need to rebuild my old drop.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 18 2009, 10:46 PM~15710611
> *Nice.  Im liken them colors.
> 
> I need to rebuild my old drop.
> ...


i want....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 18 2009, 10:51 PM~15710657
> *i want....
> *


what ya got............


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 18 2009, 11:51 PM~15710657
> *i want....
> *


x2


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 18 2009, 11:51 PM~15710657
> *i want....
> *


wasnt it you , that had a plater for sale or trade a while back?


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 18 2009, 11:26 PM~15711075
> *wasnt it you , that had a plater for sale or trade a while back?
> *


yep but it got traded...


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 18 2009, 11:07 PM~15710877
> *what ya got............
> *


what you want??? :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

been a insomniac all night, went to bed at 1 am, dreamed of kandy paint , foil and 1109's all night , woke up in a cold sweat at 5 am itching to work on something, so i foiled the hydrohype 65 and my 74 project so i could clear them tonight..... hno:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 19 2009, 09:15 AM~15712618
> *been a insomniac all night, went to bed at 1 am, dreamed of kandy paint , foil and 1109's all night , woke up in a cold sweat at 5 am itching to work on something, so i foiled the hydrohype 65 and my 74 project so i could clear them tonight..... hno:
> 
> 
> ...


*YOU SHOULD HAVE STAYED ASLEEP ! CAUSE THEY BOTH LOOK LIKE SHIT ! NOW THAT THE HYDROHYPE 65 IN ALMOST DONE DUDE WILL ACTUALLY GO BUILD SOMETHING INSTEAD OF WHORING UP THE BOARD WITH A BUNCH OF VALLY GIRL BULLSHIT !*


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 19 2009, 07:22 AM~15712652
> *YOU  SHOULD HAVE  STAYED  ASLEEP  !  CAUSE  THEY  BOTH  LOOK  LIKE  SHIT !  NOW  THAT  THE  HYDROHYPE  65    IN  ALMOST  DONE  DUDE  WILL  ACTUALLY  GO  BUILD  SOMETHING  INSTEAD  OF    WHORING  UP  THE  BOARD  WITH  A  BUNCH  OF  VALLY  GIRL  BULLSHIT  !
> *


aww... chill with that shit, markie is a cool dude.... just opinionated , kinda like you..... :cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 19 2009, 09:31 AM~15712696
> *aww... chill with that shit, markie is a cool dude.... just <span style='color:red'>SHUT THE FUCK UP LIST! *


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 19 2009, 07:54 AM~15712843
> *What  ?  **** has  done  more  shit talking  and  bullshittin then  the  Obama's  !  1001  post  and  only  4 models  posted  in  all that  bullshit !
> 
> I'm  starting to  think  he  related  to  MONTEMAN    boardline  on  the    SHUT THE FUCK  UP LIST!
> *


X2!! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Lmao


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 19 2009, 07:54 AM~15712843
> *What  ?  **** has  done  more  shit talking  and  bullshittin then  the  Obama's  !  1001  post  and  only  4 models  posted  in  all that  bullshit !
> 
> I'm  starting to  think  he  related  to  MONTEMAN    boardline  on  the    SHUT THE FUCK  UP LIST!
> *


All that hostility...just because I type alot..I dont talk alot of shit.
I just get bored and sometimes look for laugh's... but I aint mclovin and I aint 
no body's lap dogg...I am not no bad ass. but I am not with this key board
gangsta shit...You dont like what i write keep my funkin name out your mouth.
(Dont call this fuckin grown ass man a homio, unless you come on to me and I acept) which I wont. I saw you picture! (Mini) I laugh at alot of your shit.
but you play nice,, and dont be no bully... And linc.! I never said two words to you.
after you said that shit about growing up... so now you grow up...or come down from the trailer park..and turn my pc off for me! Now let this sht go!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 19 2009, 04:54 PM~15716770
> *All that hostility...just because I type alot..I dont talk alot of shit.
> I just get bored and sometimes look for laugh's... but I aint mclovin and I aint
> no body's lap dogg...I am not no bad ass. but I am not with this key board
> ...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 19 2009, 04:54 PM~15716770
> *All that hostility...just because I type alot..I dont talk alot of shit.
> I just get bored and sometimes look for laugh's... but I aint mclovin and I aint
> no body's lap dogg...I am not no bad ass. but I am not with this key board
> ...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 19 2009, 04:54 PM~15716770
> *All that hostility...just because I type alot..I dont talk alot of shit.
> I just get bored and sometimes look for laugh's... but I aint mclovin and I aint
> no body's lap dogg...I am not no bad ass. but I am not with this key board
> ...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 19 2009, 02:59 PM~15716819
> *
> *


pull your pants back up..I dont want you! now stop with the sexual harasment!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

them before you...
i did em before and if it get's that bad, ect!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 19 2009, 02:31 PM~15716617
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks real good Rev!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 19 2009, 07:54 AM~15712843
> *What  ?  **** has  done  more  shit talking  and  bullshittin then  the  Obama's  !  1001  post  and  only  4 models  posted  in  all that  bullshit !
> 
> I'm  starting to  think  he  related  to  MONTEMAN    boardline  on  the    SHUT THE FUCK  UP LIST!
> *


more bull shit talking than the obama's,,oh so that's it! i cant be black and form a sentance,,if I do it's bullshit..sound's like mayby a litlle racisism going on..
I wont say i am sorry because another slave owner did not win the election..
I will say I am glad I know other people's true colors now! 
Wow and to think,, all that talk about not being a racist,,, Rev i wont muddy up your thread.. but the Imperal wizard mini- mentioned my name first..And I tried to set up a boundry or a line for him and other's not to cross...And he did not respect that...okay cool...I feel better knowing the truth... I dont know how this war will play out...(n the middle east) i hope americans win! to bad for closset raceist
we did win the second world war....! na na na na na na....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 19 2009, 11:43 PM~15721682
> *more bull shit talking than the obama's,,oh so that's it! i cant be black and form a sentance,,if I do it's bullshit..sound's like mayby a litlle racisism going on..
> I wont say i am sorry because another slave owner did not win the election..
> I will say I am glad I know other people's true colors now!
> ...



Frist of all you took 15 hours to come to a third comeback over this ! 

Second dipstick Jimmy ! Nothing about what i typed was racist in anyway , so what ever trip your about take i think your going on it with empty suitcase's ! *STOP BEING A WHINING ASS BITCH AND PROVE YOUR A BUILDER ! *


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+Nov 19 2009, 02:00 PM~15716825-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, are you slow??
David was sayin that you bullshit and talk more than the Obama's. Had nothing to do with you forming a sentence (which would be nice to actually be able to read without getting a mind scramble every now and then), or even about skin color. So calm down, take a tranquilizer, and build something. 
Sorry Hearse for fuckin up your thread. :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

I dont have to prove shit,,because I am not rideing your nuts! wheather I talk or not or write or not...everybody else gets on hear and desearve's the right to have a good time...I will build if I want to and i wont if i dont...I will come on this bitch eveyday if i want to...do you fuckin own layitlow? you dont have to read what i write..
and I will go on evey thread I want to....without no fuckin models if I dont want..
Sig hile and sholom cuzzin.............


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 19 2009, 09:13 PM~15722093
> *I dont have to prove shit,,because I am not rideing your nuts!  wheather I talk or not or write or not...everybody else gets on hear and desearve's the right to have a good time...I will build if I want to and i wont if i dont...I will come on this bitch eveyday if i want to...do you fuckin own layitlow? you dont have to read what i write..
> and I will go on evey thread I want to....without no fuckin models if I dont want..
> Sig hile and sholom cuzzin.............
> *











:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 20 2009, 12:13 AM~15722093
> *I dont have to prove shit,,because I am not rideing your nuts!  wheather I talk or not or write or not...everybody else gets on hear and desearve's the right to have a good time...I will build if I want to and i wont if i dont...I will come on this bitch eveyday if i want to...do you fuckin own layitlow? you dont have to read what i write..
> and I will go on evey thread I want to....without no fuckin models if I dont want..
> Sig hile and sholom cuzzin.............
> *




Fuck stick whats the hell a matter with you ? You act all pissed off do some one do something to you that flipped a switch that turn you all bitchy over you being an annoying vally girl !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 20 2009, 12:19 AM~15722169
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OH SHIT HE'S GOING TO BE PIST NOW !


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 19 2009, 09:25 PM~15722237
> *OH  SHIT    HE'S  GOING TO  BE  PIST  NOW  !
> *


You think??








:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 20 2009, 12:32 AM~15722345
> *You think??
> 
> 
> ...


LOL! Heading off to bed ! Hydro , i'll be back in the morning so do your thing and we will catch up when i return ! 



And Hearse sorry for *FUCK IT ! I"M LAUGHING MY ASS OFF HERE UP IN THIS THREAD AS NOT TO BE A LOOKIE LOU AND PASS BY WITH OUT LETTING YOU KNOW I WAS UP IN THIS BITCH FUCKING YOUR SHIT ALL UP FOR A DAY ! *
Thanks for letting me have some fun you 2 fat fingered ****'s !

I FORGOT TO ADD A PIC OF YOU 2 PLAYING AROUND !


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 19 2009, 10:06 PM~15722740
> *
> 
> 
> ...



eh bro, is that the clear from dupli-color, metalliic clear?


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

Dupont nason clear. HOK ice pearl....


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 20 2009, 12:06 AM~15722740
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that is sick!! ive only got some premix ice pearl, and kosmic gold rush, and kosmic krome pearl. it dont come out nearly as good as that!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Paint came out nice brotha!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 19 2009, 11:32 PM~15723026
> *Paint came out nice brotha!
> *


X2 LOOKS CLEAN


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 20 2009, 01:27 AM~15722967
> *Dupont nason clear. HOK ice pearl....
> *


did you just go buy that?lol


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Nov 20 2009, 06:03 AM~15724500
> *did you just go buy that?lol
> *


NOPE I HAD TO PAINT A FENDER AND BUMPER LAST NIGHT AT THE SHOP , WHEN I WAS DONE I TOSSED SOME ICE PEARL IN TO THE LEFTOVER CLEAR....


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 20 2009, 11:31 AM~15726370
> *NOPE I HAD TO PAINT A FENDER AND BUMPER LAST NIGHT AT THE SHOP , WHEN I WAS DONE I TOSSED SOME ICE PEARL IN TO THE LEFTOVER CLEAR....
> *


toss some ice pearl into my box :rofl: :wave: lol


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 20 2009, 02:07 PM~15728637
> *toss some ice pearl into my box  :rofl:  :wave:  lol
> *


i got some white i can give you a dab of , it dont take much...  shit is bloody expensive


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

outside pics..


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 20 2009, 05:53 PM~15729596
> *outside pics..
> 
> 
> ...



Got any clear left ? If you reclear it now with out any pearl in it it will have a much deeper luster ! The ice pearl kills the shine ! 

I put all my pearls and flakes in a binder ! Your clear should always be 100% virgin 3- 4 coats clear should be plenty !


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

damn i set my chrome on here to see what ot would look like... i cant wait for the 66 kit to come out....




























hydrohype... heres a chromed out idea....


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

the car looks very good Rev.. but I did not understand what you ment by.
(hears a chromed out idea)?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 20 2009, 01:50 PM~15728983
> *i got some white i can give you a dab of , it dont take much...   shit is bloody expensive
> *



:uh: :0 :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 21 2009, 12:37 AM~15733768
> *the car looks very good Rev.. but I did not understand what you ment by.
> (hears a chromed out idea)?
> *


He's is showing you what it would look like all chromed out !


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 20 2009, 10:51 PM~15734000
> *He's  is  showing you  what  it  would  look like  all  chromed  out !
> *


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

If someone offerd me a 65 or a 66 for free,,(1/1) scale.
both in mint condition both with the same horse power, both the same color!
i would not know witch one I would take...? they both just look so good..
they cant miss! Thanks again Rev..


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

hydrohypes door panels, all flocking is completed










the 74, flocked interior, pirated glass from my 76 , added NEONS...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

sacrifice a set of 1109s for the dish and tire homie


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 22 2009, 02:56 AM~15742735
> *hydrohypes door panels, all flocking is completed
> 
> 
> ...


that 74 is sweet homie. talk bout ol school! :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

look's real nice...you gave the 74 a good home......


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 22 2009, 02:30 AM~15742880
> *sacrifice a set of 1109s for the dish and tire homie
> *


i was just about to say the same...


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 22 2009, 03:56 AM~15742735
> *hydrohypes door panels, all flocking is completed
> 
> 
> ...


THIS LOOKS PRETTY SHARP WITH THE NEONS!!! LOOKING GOOD REV!!!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

a few pics from my 1:1 lac build , its coming on time to wrap up the work that we are doing where i have it now , and bring it back a little closer to home :cheesy: good thing for me , because i will be able to put in way more time now....    


cut out the old rusty top material...










flanged the edge and fitted the patch into place...










i had to pull a pump and replace the seals....  




















a few more pics that the homie took, its a well known fact i like to do my own work, no shops here, so i handled the roof replacement myself...

cuttin it out...










busting the spot welds in the pinchweld..










fitting the replacement..










shit im even handy with a welder.. :biggrin: 



















charlie welding the frame reinforcement plates while i grind....


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2009)

Nice work Hearse. But wear some Saftey Glasses.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Nov 23 2009, 10:56 PM~15762701
> *Nice work Hearse. But wear some Saftey Glasses.
> *


i knew someone was gonna call me on that one... :0 im moving too fast when im working , i take them off and forget where i put them.... yeah , thats my excuse... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2009)

Yea getting metal and rust removed from your eyes is no fun. You look at a light and see a big spider web effect. :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

safety first! :angry:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

u still want these?


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 24 2009, 10:37 PM~15773939
> *u still want these?
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 YOU KNOW I DO , IM TRYING TO MAKE SOME CASH BEFORE I GO TRADING EVERYTHING OFF...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Apr 12 2008, 02:57 PM~10399829
> *:nono:
> 
> this one....
> ...


WHERE DID HE COME ACROSS A CAPRICE LIMO??


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Nov 24 2009, 09:50 PM~15774097
> *WHERE DID HE COME ACROSS A CAPRICE LIMO??
> *


Pretty sure he used at least 2 kits to make this.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Nov 24 2009, 10:45 PM~15774035-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CLOSE...


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

IM BUILD ING A 99 SILVERADO MINI TRUCK, 69 CAMARO, & A 72 GRAN TORINO SPORT HOPPER :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlow94_@Nov 24 2009, 11:24 PM~15774488
> *IM BUILD ING A 99 SILVERADO MINI TRUCK, 69 CAMARO, & A 72 GRAN TORINO SPORT HOPPER :biggrin:
> *


Do you have a build thread..? i want to see pictures. espeacialy
the (hopper) I dont think the Rev would mind if you post 1 or 2 pictures..
But I do understand, that this is his thread..(not mine) n (not yours)


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

and finally some outside pics!!!

the wagon....















































the 74... curbside...


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 25 2009, 09:58 AM~15777253
> *Do you have a build thread..? i want to see pictures. espeacialy
> the (hopper) I dont think the Rev would mind if you post 1 or 2 pictures..
> But I do understand, that this is his thread..(not mine) n (not yours)
> *


I DONT HAVE A THREAD BUT ILL POST ONE WHEN I GET SOME PIX TOGETHER


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 22 2009, 12:56 AM~15742735
> *hydrohypes door panels, all flocking is completed
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: LOOKS LIKE SOMETHING FROM TEXAS :thumbsup:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

latest project... 50 pickup , skirts, bumper guards, desert cooler, 5th wheel fender..


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 25 2009, 04:51 PM~15780673
> *latest project... 50 pickup , skirts, bumper guards, desert cooler, 5th wheel fender..
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!!

id conscider tradin rolling thunder...... hahaha


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 25 2009, 03:59 PM~15780760
> *nice!!!
> 
> id conscider tradin rolling thunder...... hahaha
> *


for??? :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse+Nov 25 2009, 04:59 PM~15780767-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


\ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: hahaha


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 25 2009, 04:08 PM~15780855
> *\ :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  hahaha
> *


hmm.... seriously? :0


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 25 2009, 04:16 PM~15780916
> *hmm.... seriously? :0
> *


Ha ha ha ha, got cha thinkin!


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 25 2009, 05:16 PM~15780916
> *hmm.... seriously? :0
> *


im in if you are!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 25 2009, 04:35 PM~15781119
> *im in if you are!
> *


hmm... lemme see if i can gather enough parts to build a second one....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 25 2009, 06:38 PM~15781151
> *hmm... lemme see if i can gather enough parts to build a second one....
> *



I got a 50 chevy truck ! $20.00 or $15.00 and a ranger kit !


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 25 2009, 05:05 PM~15781458
> *I  got  a  50  chevy  truck !  $20.00  or  $15.00  and  a  ranger  kit  !
> *


bah, i know i can get it cheaper....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 25 2009, 07:07 PM~15781472
> *bah, i know i can get it cheaper....
> *


Then go fuck off !


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 25 2009, 06:09 PM~15781499
> *Then  go  fuck  off  !
> *


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 25 2009, 05:09 PM~15781499
> *Then  go  fuck  off  !
> *


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 25 2009, 07:19 PM~15781588
> *
> *


Brand new ! Chrome bumpers ! Hard to find all stock version !


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 25 2009, 05:21 PM~15781605
> *Brand new !  Chrome  bumpers  !  Hard to  find  all  stock  version  !
> *


WE SHALL DEAL..... SOON GRASSHOPPER...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 25 2009, 07:22 PM~15781618
> *WE SHALL DEAL..... SOON GRASSHOPPER...
> *


NO TIME LIKE THE PRESENT ! I NEED TO DEAL WITH YOU WHILE YOU ON YOUR HONEST STREAK SO I KNOW I WONT GET BURNT !


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 25 2009, 05:27 PM~15781678
> *NO  TIME  LIKE THE  PRESENT  !  I  NEED  TO  DEAL  WITH YOU  WHILE  YOU  ON  YOUR  HONEST  STREAK  SO  I  KNOW  I  WONT  GET  BURNT  !
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: FUCK OFF, ILL BE OVER NEXT WEEK, UNLESS YOUR WIFE DECIDES TO STAY HOME AGAIN....  :cheesy:


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 25 2009, 07:07 PM~15781971
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  FUCK OFF, ILL BE OVER NEXT WEEK, UNLESS YOUR WIFE DECIDES TO STAY HOME AGAIN....   :cheesy:
> *


Umm.. that sounds so wrong in so many ways.. you two having an affair??


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Nov 25 2009, 03:17 PM~15782023
> *Umm.. that sounds so wrong in so many ways.. you two having an affair??
> *


nah.... mini's wife wears the pants...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 25 2009, 06:19 PM~15782037
> *yea but.... mini's wife wears the pants...
> *


 :0


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Nov 25 2009, 06:17 PM~15782023
> *Umm.. that sounds so wrong in so many ways.. you two having an affair??
> *


UM...... 




























* NO ****!!!!*


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Nov 25 2009, 05:17 PM~15782023
> *Umm.. that sounds so wrong in so many ways.. you two having an affair??
> *


 :0 :0 damm there that close :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 25 2009, 05:17 PM~15783388
> *:0
> *


its true.... thats why he picks on fools on LIL.... his wife picks on him at home... its his release :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 26 2009, 01:01 PM~15790873
> *its true.... thats why he picks on fools on LIL.... his wife picks on him at home... its his release  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 ............... :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Ninja laughter, coming from me... (thanks everybody) :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 26 2009, 04:01 PM~15790873
> *its true.... thats why he picks on fools on LIL.... his wife picks on him at home... its his release  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 26 2009, 03:01 PM~15790873
> *its true.... thats why he picks on fools on LIL.... his wife picks on him at home... its his release  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

HEY NOW I DO WHAT I WANT WHEN SHE'S GONE ! HAVE A PAIR OF PANTS OF MY OWN I JUST 






































*OH SHIT  HERE SHE COMES! *


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 26 2009, 11:20 PM~15794127
> *HEY  NOW    I  DO  WHAT  I  WANT  WHEN  SHE'S  GONE  !  HAVE A  PAIR  OF  PANTS    OF  MY  OWN    I  JUST
> OH SHIT  HERE  SHE  COMES!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 26 2009, 06:20 PM~15794127
> *HEY  NOW    I  DO  WHAT  I  WANT  WHEN  SHE'S  GONE  !  HAVE A  PAIR  OF  PANTS    OF  MY  OWN    I  JUST
> OH SHIT  HERE  SHE  COMES!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Lmao. :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 26 2009, 08:20 PM~15794127
> *HEY  NOW    I  DO  WHAT  I  WANT  WHEN  SHE'S  GONE  !  HAVE A  PAIR  OF  PANTS    OF  MY  OWN    I  JUST
> OH SHIT  HERE  SHE  COMES!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :machinegun: :twak: :banghead: :loco: :yes: :h5: :uh:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

More laghter ........... much more....


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 26 2009, 10:10 PM~15795079
> *More laghter ........... much more....
> *


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

MY LATEST... CARS ARE BORING ME AT THE MOMENT, UP I CHANGED IT UP A BIT.....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Sweet camper. 

Work on that bread truck tho.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Thats OLD SCHOOL! I want one...  
Nice builds HEARSE...


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 26 2009, 11:20 PM~15794127
> *HEY  NOW    I  DO  WHAT  I  WANT  WHEN  SHE'S  GONE  !  HAVE A  PAIR  OF  PANTS    OF  MY  OWN    I  JUST
> OH SHIT  HERE  SHE  COMES!
> *


lmao


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

you should get parts box today... if it did not come yesterday!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 9 2009, 07:49 AM~15922942
> *you should get parts box today... if it did not come yesterday!
> *


i got it markie! :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

i cant do the little waiving dude, I dont have one! lol


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

this one :wave: ??? :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:x: This one?


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 19 2009, 01:05 PM~16029668
> *:x:    This one?
> *


oh yeah...?





























:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

a little more 1:1 action... :0 

little something we put together tonight , got about 8 hours of total taping and spraying in it, stratto silver on top , galaxy grey on bottom with a strip of green marble in the center with backmasked outlines, all covered in true blue kandy....


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Paint looks great. Who's ride is it?


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

a random guy, he brought it in with literally 1/8 inch of paint on it with vinyl pinstripes buried under the clear. we stripped it back off and did this, i ran out of batteries right before we cleared it.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 19 2009, 01:08 PM~16029694
> *oh yeah...?
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks guy's I really needed a laugh.. tonight... all the prep work looks 
clean Rev..


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 23 2009, 12:32 AM~16065532
> *a little more 1:1 action... :0
> 
> little something we put together tonight , got about 8 hours of total taping and spraying in it, stratto silver on top , galaxy grey on bottom with a strip of green marble in the center with backmasked outlines, all covered in true blue kandy....
> ...



damn that came out looking dope :cheesy: i didnt knw u was a painter  

8 hurs huuuuuuuuuuuuh :scrutinize: not bad


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Man about time that get in the building ! It been setting beside the shop for 2 months ! Lookin alot better then when it was dropped off!

Whats up with the BIG GREEN BITCH and that regal out side with the ugly ass top ?

Oh Did they finish off JAIL BIRD with a dimond top also?


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

damn hearse that paint looks good. now i kno who to bring my f150 to! :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 23 2009, 08:52 AM~16066621
> * Man    about time that    get  in the building !  It  been  setting  beside  the  shop  for  2  months  !  Lookin  alot  better  then  when  it  was  dropped  off!
> 
> Whats  up  with  the  BIG  GREEN  BITCH    and  that  regal  out  side  with the  ugly  ass  top  ?
> ...


why do you think they call me? shit happens when i show up...  


the big green bitch is on hold til after the holidays... no more money for it right now....


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

hydrohypes hardtop 62 progress.... :0


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

was wondering when you were gonn drop by and see.... :cheesy:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

YO HURST I GOT THEM WHEELS FINALLY , THE ORANGE FUZZY U DECITED TO HOOK IT UP WITH THX, ANYWAYS good looking out .........................................................


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 27 2009, 11:06 AM~16100942
> *pm sent.. as you should have done in the first place... fucker gets brand new wheels and bitches.... i never said i was sending gold  pegasus wheels anyway. its cool though everyone else i deal with on here knows whats up , i do good bizz, and if theres a prob , they know i will fix it ......so return my wheels, ill return your bumper and we can go our own ways....simple as that , no reason to put a ***** on blast.... :angry:
> *



now u knw not to pull a fast one on me !

fuckit i respect the fact yure cool with everyone like that , thats dope but u fucked me thats all i was very clear and blunt about that the first time


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 27 2009, 11:19 AM~16101026
> *now u knw not to pull a fast one on me !
> 
> fuckit i respect the fact yure cool with everyone like that , thats dope but u fucked me thats all i was very clear and blunt about that the first time
> *


WASNT NO ONE PULLING A FAST ONE ON ANYBODY... I SAID I WOULD SEND HH RIMS, YOU GOT HH RIMS, SORRY IF YOU DIDNT KNOW WHAT THE TIRES LOOKED LIKE. THEY ARE SQUARISH AND BLOCKY... BUT HEAR THIS.... SEND THEM BACK , I WILL REPLACE THEM , EVEN THOUGH YOU PUT ME ON BLAST INSTEAD OF PM'S , TRYING TO MAKE ME LOOK LIKE SHIT.. ILL STILL WORK WITH YOU, BECAUSE THATS HOW I AM , I DONT LIKE UNHAPPY PEOPLE , BUT YOU NEED TO LEARN SOME PEOPLE SKILLS.... SO SEND THEM BACK FOR A REPLAEMENT.... VERY EASY CONCEPT.... I AINT OUT TO FUCK NOONE OVER ON ANYTHING..... THATS NOT HOW I ROLL


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 27 2009, 11:26 AM~16101066
> *WASNT NO ONE PULLING A FAST ONE ON ANYBODY... I SAID I WOULD SEND HH RIMS, YOU GOT HH RIMS, SORRY IF YOU DIDNT KNOW WHAT THE TIRES LOOKED LIKE. THEY ARE SQUARISH AND BLOCKY... BUT HEAR THIS.... SEND THEM BACK , I WILL REPLACE THEM , EVEN THOUGH YOU PUT ME ON BLAST INSTEAD OF PM'S , TRYING TO MAKE ME LOOK LIKE SHIT.. ILL STILL WORK WITH YOU, BECAUSE THATS HOW I AM , I DONT LIKE UNHAPPY PEOPLE , BUT YOU NEED TO LEARN SOME PEOPLE SKILLS.... SO SEND THEM BACK FOR A REPLAEMENT.... VERY EASY CONCEPT.... I AINT OUT TO FUCK NOONE OVER ON ANYTHING..... THATS NOT HOW I ROLL
> *



its koo man fuck it , i didnt want to wait weeks for a responce bk , ive tried that all in all i got a new set of wheels THX AND GOOD LOOKING OUT !


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Why even bitch and complain then? He said he was willing to fix the situation at hand and all you can say is it's koo fuck it.


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Dec 27 2009, 11:33 AM~16101123
> *Why even bitch and complain then? He said he was willing to fix the situation at hand and all you can say is it's koo fuck it.
> *



a bro why even put your foot in the mix , hurst knws what im tlkn bout , sorry if i had to sugar coat shit now i didnt mean to strike a nerve with u mayhem , so lets keep it the way it was i have no problem with u so if it wasnt u that the deal was with keep your 2 cents to yourself untill u knw the whole story have yourself a good day.....


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

* and now fresh from the bench... hydrohypes 62 ht*

got a bit more sanding to do and then first prime :cheesy:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

lookin good bro


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

ILL get stuff out to you in a week or so


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 29 2009, 06:28 PM~16126048
> *ILL get stuff out to you in a week or so
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 29 2009, 05:44 PM~16125593
> * and now fresh from the bench... hydrohypes 62 ht
> 
> got a bit more sanding to do and then  first prime :cheesy:
> ...


wow that was a little moral booster.... I could not ninja my way off line after seeing my hard top... looks really good.... thanks Rev...


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

updated pic... going to the shop tomorrow to get the final wetsand and basecoat...... something about pink???...... or was it puke green with yellow splotches?..........


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 6 2010, 09:50 PM~16209660
> *updated pic... going to the shop tomorrow to get the final wetsand and basecoat...... something about pink???...... or was it puke green with yellow splotches?..........
> 
> 
> ...


you got jokes! :uh:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 6 2010, 10:18 PM~16210060
> *you got jokes! :uh:
> *


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

nice 62


----------



## phantomblue13 (Nov 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 25 2009, 12:35 PM~15778275
> *and finally some outside pics!!!
> 
> the wagon....
> ...


----------



## phantomblue13 (Nov 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 18 2009, 10:22 PM~15709601
> *hydrohypes 65 ... light sandrift metallic dupont chromabase. ...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 25 2009, 12:35 PM~15778275
> *and finally some outside pics!!!
> 
> the wagon....
> ...


 :0 fuck.were did you get that wagon?


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phantomblue13+Jan 7 2010, 09:03 AM~16213092-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a homie....


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 7 2010, 10:43 AM~16213358
> *no se vende....
> a homie....
> *


 :0


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

got 5 more inches of snow yesterday, so that means im stuck inside for a bit ... had to find somethig to do....

parts box glue bomb ranger, something i dont build often, gonna try my hand at a mini truck using all parts box parts....

how i pulled it from the box....









10 minutes later....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 27 2009, 08:26 AM~16101066
> *WASNT NO ONE PULLING A FAST ONE ON ANYBODY... I SAID I WOULD SEND HH RIMS, YOU GOT HH RIMS, SORRY IF YOU DIDNT KNOW WHAT THE TIRES LOOKED LIKE. THEY ARE SQUARISH AND BLOCKY... BUT HEAR THIS.... SEND THEM BACK , I WILL REPLACE THEM , EVEN THOUGH YOU PUT ME ON BLAST INSTEAD OF PM'S , TRYING TO MAKE ME LOOK LIKE SHIT.. ILL STILL WORK WITH YOU, BECAUSE THATS HOW I AM , I DONT LIKE UNHAPPY PEOPLE , BUT YOU NEED TO LEARN SOME PEOPLE SKILLS.... SO SEND THEM BACK FOR A REPLAEMENT.... VERY EASY CONCEPT.... I AINT OUT TO FUCK NOONE OVER ON ANYTHING..... THATS NOT HOW I ROLL
> *


with all this drama goin on.... is there a KC-AZ buildoff coming :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 7 2010, 10:59 PM~16221118
> *with all this drama goin on.... is there a KC-AZ buildoff coming  :biggrin:
> *


az & hawaii build off ...........they already squashed it


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 7 2010, 07:02 PM~16221154
> *az & hawaii build off ...........they already squashed it
> *


 :0 :wow:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

HAVING THE FRIGID COLD AND SNOW ALL OVER HAS GIVEN ME TIME TO WRAP UP THE ''JELLY 67'', FULLY CHROMED OUT SUSPENSION AND MOTOR, GRAPE PEARL WITH WHITE ICE PEARL, FULL PHOTOETCH KIT 2 TONE WHEELS :cheesy: 














































DID SOME MORE WORK TO THE GLUEBOMB RANGER , PROWLED A PROWLER FOR THE SEATS AND TIRES/WHEELS , A VIPER FOR THE STEERING WHEEL. FIGURED OUT A WAY TO MAKE A OPERATING TILT BED.... BRING BACK A 90'S FLAIR FOR THIS ONE WITH MINIMAL EXPENSE......


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey hearse im diggin that ranger bro has that old min truck look from back in day in cali  and that 67 looks looks sweet bro  clean werk homie keep it up


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 10 2010, 07:31 AM~16241612
> *HAVING THE FRIGID COLD AND SNOW ALL OVER HAS GIVEN ME TIME TO WRAP UP THE ''JELLY 67'', FULLY CHROMED OUT SUSPENSION AND MOTOR, GRAPE PEARL WITH WHITE ICE PEARL, FULL PHOTOETCH KIT 2 TONE WHEELS :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



NICE DETAILS HOMIE


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Dam REV! I know you got a shrude biz goin' with the sales thread but I like see'in your builds go down!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

SHITTY WEEK.... LOST *  ANOTHER * IPHONE , TRUCK IS BROKE AND ...ARRRGH .... ANYWAYS , FOUND A FLEETWOOD DASH ON EBAY, IT WAS LESS THAN USABLE WHEN IT ARRIVED, I CHOPPED A DONK CADDY DASH FOR THE GAUGES PICS SPEAK BETTER THAN WORDS...






































THE SHAPE OF THE DASH PAD ISNT 100% CORRECT BUT IT WORKS FOR ME . I HAVE TO FIND MY PHOTOETCH A/C VENTS TO PUT ONE NEXT TO THE HEADLIGHT SWITCHES LIKE ON THE 1:1 CAR, BUT ITS BETTER THAN WHAT WE CURRENTLY HAVE , WHICH IS NOTHING , AND IS 100% BETTER THAN WHAT I STARTED WITH....


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 18 2010, 05:40 PM~16329391
> *SHITTY WEEK.... LOST   ANOTHER  IPHONE , TRUCK IS BROKE AND ...ARRRGH .... ANYWAYS , FOUND A FLEETWOOD DASH ON EBAY, IT WAS LESS THAN USABLE WHEN IT ARRIVED, I CHOPPED A DONK CADDY DASH FOR THE GAUGES PICS SPEAK BETTER THAN WORDS...
> 
> 
> ...


the last 3 that I sold, are on their way back to me....they are direct copies of the AAM dash. we can use mine to re-cast them :biggrin: 

btw yours is lookin good, and im diggin that 67 impala!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

LIKE THAT DASH.


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Finally a correct dash for the BB


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

I really like that 67...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 7 2010, 09:21 PM~16220658
> *got 5 more inches of snow yesterday, so that means im stuck inside for a bit ... had to find somethig to do....
> 
> parts box glue bomb ranger, something i dont build often, gonna try my hand at a mini truck using all parts box parts....
> ...


Is this a preference ? the type of bondo your useing? Is it the same stuff mini talks about? It looks like it sands well! user friendly? body shop or hobby shop?
:happysad:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

shipped ...bigass cereal box ..well case of cereal box lol


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 30 2010, 01:16 PM~16461272
> *Is this a preference ? the type of bondo your useing? Is it the same stuff mini talks about?  It looks like it sands well!  user friendly?  body shop or hobby shop?
> :happysad:
> *


its spot putty, i have dynalite filler and blue hardener for the main bodywork, and 3m spot putty for small defects....


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jan 18 2010, 06:38 PM~16330809
> *Finally a correct dash for the BB
> *


I have constructed one but need to fill the gaps. It looks pretty good though.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jan 30 2010, 02:35 PM~16461676
> *I have constructed one but need to fill the gaps. It looks pretty good though.
> *


c'mon now you know the rule...... Pics are required.....


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> HAVING THE FRIGID COLD AND SNOW ALL OVER HAS GIVEN ME TIME TO WRAP UP THE ''JELLY 67'', FULLY CHROMED OUT SUSPENSION AND MOTOR, GRAPE PEARL WITH WHITE ICE PEARL, FULL PHOTOETCH KIT 2 TONE WHEELS :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Ever make it to the post office yet??


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 30 2010, 02:46 PM~16461727
> *c'mon  now you know the rule...... Pics are required.....
> *


When it's done....


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 31 2010, 01:21 PM~16468784
> *Ever make it to the post office yet??
> *


boxes are trickling out, i sent 2 last week, im going to get as many out this week as funds allow....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 31 2010, 02:43 PM~16469325
> *boxes are trickling out, i sent 2 last week, im going to get as many out this week as funds allow....
> *


lol. Dont let'em stack up and the post office wont hurt ya as bad.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 31 2010, 02:47 PM~16469358
> *lol. Dont let'em stack up and the post office wont hurt ya as bad.
> *


:yessad:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 31 2010, 03:43 PM~16469325
> *boxes are trickling out, i sent 2 last week, im going to get as many out this week as funds allow....
> *


im still gonnna get a lil somthin out to you to :cheesy:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 30 2010, 02:27 PM~16461329
> *shipped ...bigass cereal box ..well case of cereal box lol
> *


get it?


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

.




































































































































































































BUMP FOR SWOOPY-POO! :cheesy:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

:yes: :yes: :yes: TIGHT SHIT HEARSE! :wow:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Feb 20 2010, 03:31 PM~16672086
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes: TIGHT SHIT HEARSE! :wow:
> *


x2


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

keep up the sick work homie


----------



## Car_Cars77 (Feb 19, 2010)

Show them when you'll have completed them. 


Jaguar Super Charger


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

I HAVEN'T BEEN DOING TOO MUCH ON MY SCALE STUFF, BUT I HAVE BEEN WORKING MY ASS OFF AT NIGHT PAINTING REAL CARS... KEEPS MY MIND ON TRACK..... AND KEEPS MY PAINTING SKILLS SHARP FOR WHEN ITS TIME TO SPRAY THE LAC.... :cheesy: PLEASE DONT MIND THE SHITTY CELL PHONE PICS... DAMED IPHONES DONT HAVE THE GREATEST CAMERAS..... :uh: 

79 PONTIAC COUPE...

SOLAR GOLD BASECOAT , FOLLOWED BY 6 COATS OF KANDY APPLE RED, MIXED WITH SILVER FLAKE AND WHITE ICE PEARL.... :run: :run:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Mar 27 2010, 10:34 AM~17014802
> *I HAVEN'T BEEN DOING TOO MUCH ON MY SCALE STUFF, BUT I HAVE BEEN WORKING MY ASS OFF AT NIGHT PAINTING REAL CARS... KEEPS MY MIND ON TRACK..... AND KEEPS MY PAINTING SKILLS SHARP FOR WHEN ITS TIME TO SPRAY THE LAC.... :cheesy:  PLEASE DONT MIND THE SHITTY CELL PHONE PICS... DAMED IPHONES DONT HAVE THE GREATEST CAMERAS..... :uh:
> 
> 79 PONTIAC COUPE...
> ...



Badass paintjob bro.....


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

X2


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

building a replica of my moms mustang, the only vert i found had incorrect cobra bumpers and wheels, but the hard top they made had all that i needed, however the bumpers were molded to the cars, so after a bit of cutting and glueing i still have 2 buildable cars, and a correct gt vert....  










got my son out to the shop with me today, we put in some work on the body.... like father like son....


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

THATS GREAT...START EM YOUNG :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Mar 29 2010, 07:25 PM~17037879
> *building a replica of my moms mustang, the only vert i found had incorrect cobra bumpers and wheels, but the hard top they made had all that i needed, however the bumpers were molded to the cars, so after a bit of cutting and glueing i still have 2 buildable cars, and a correct gt vert....
> 
> 
> ...



Uh oh, looks like lil' man found a spot you missed! :0 GOOD EYE JR!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 20 2009, 10:09 PM~15733273
> *damn i set my chrome on here to see what ot would look like... i cant wait for the 66 kit to come out....
> 
> 
> ...


this is gonna be very nice...


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

I BOUGHT THIS 75 FROM SAUL A WHILE BACK, WHEN IT ARRIVED THE PAINT WAS NICE AS CAN BE, BUT THE REST OF THE CAR NEEDED SOME SERIO HELP.... :cheesy: 
* RESURRECTION

*


I COMPLETELY DISASSEMBLED THE CAR, FOUND A NEW INTERIOR PAN AND FLOCKED IT GREEN , I TRIED TO RETAIN AS MANY OF THE OG COMPONENTS AS POSSIBLE , SUCH AS THE FRONT SEATS , RIMS, AND WHAMMY PUMP, HOWEVER I HAD TO ADD MY OWN TOUCHES TO MAKE IT MINE, SUCH AS A DROP DOWN MONITOR, JEVERIES J-SONIC COLOR BAR, HARDLINED SETUP AND CUSTOM SPEAKER BOX WITH SCALE DREAMS SQUARE SUBS. I MOUNTED THE SWIVEL SEATS TO REVELL WIRE WHEELS TO GET A CORRECT HEIGHT . IT ALSO HAS A MCBA TAG ON IT AS WELL AS SOME PHOTOETCH EMBLEMS I ADDED.....


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

That's a bad 75.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Mar 29 2010, 09:25 PM~17037879
> *building a replica of my moms mustang, the only vert i found had incorrect cobra bumpers and wheels, but the hard top they made had all that i needed, however the bumpers were molded to the cars, so after a bit of cutting and glueing i still have 2 buildable cars, and a correct gt vert....
> 
> 
> ...


i see you have a regal junker....sup with it?


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

that 75 is pretty tyght i like the mural on the hood


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@May 5 2010, 08:22 PM~17399448
> *I BOUGHT THIS 75 FROM SAUL A WHILE BACK, WHEN IT ARRIVED THE PAINT WAS NICE AS CAN BE, BUT THE REST OF THE CAR NEEDED SOME SERIO HELP.... :cheesy:
> RESURRECTION
> 
> ...


Badass rebuild bro..


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

FEW RANDOM BUILD PICS... JUST GOT A NEW CAMERA, HAD TO TRY IT OUT..... :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

SICK... :biggrin: 

Its got a Color Bar .... :0


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@May 16 2010, 08:31 PM~17509814
> *FEW RANDOM BUILD PICS... JUST GOT A NEW CAMERA, HAD TO TRY IT OUT..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


really cool!!!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks good i like that plate lol


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@May 17 2010, 06:05 AM~17512982
> *looks good i like that plate lol
> *


nobody gets it...


----------



## lower_case_j (May 10, 2010)

i ain't got no love for one time either... LOL... that's awesome...


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lower_case_j_@May 17 2010, 05:58 PM~17519656
> *i ain't got no love for one time either... LOL... that's awesome...
> *


finally! :h5:


----------



## lower_case_j (May 10, 2010)

LOL how long has that been up there with ppl asking? DAMN son...


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lower_case_j_@May 17 2010, 06:00 PM~17519681
> *LOL how long has that been up there with ppl asking? DAMN son...
> *


i showed a bunch of people the tags and noone got it, at least 10 people...


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@May 17 2010, 08:23 PM~17519911
> *i showed a bunch of people the tags and noone got it, at least 10 people...
> *


make that 11 now... :dunno:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@May 17 2010, 06:34 PM~17520011
> *make that 11 now... :dunno:
> *


one time = cops, police, pigs , fuzz.... the tags were made by rollinoldskoo i had the idea after i got arrested for saying fuck the police....


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@May 17 2010, 09:12 PM~17520485
> *one time = cops, police, pigs , fuzz....  the tags were made by rollinoldskoo i had the idea after i got arrested for saying fuck the police....
> *


  :cheesy:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

REVELL 66 IMPALA, FULL CHROME MOTOR AND UNDIES, 1996 CHEVY INDIGO BLUE , WITH WHITE PEARL , ALUMINIUM PULLEYS WITH PHOTOETCHED BRACKETS. 






































THE TAPE ON THE MOTOR IS FOR GETTING THE LENGH OF BELT MATERIAL CORRECT, THE MOTOR IS NOT FINISHED YET....


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats sick!!


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 20 2010, 10:29 PM~17558497
> *Thats sick!!
> *


X2 that looks really good. Nice to c someone showing progress on one :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@May 21 2010, 01:28 AM~17558486
> *REVELL 66 IMPALA, FULL CHROME MOTOR AND UNDIES, 1996 CHEVY INDIGO BLUE , WITH WHITE PEARL , ALUMINIUM PULLEYS WITH PHOTOETCHED BRACKETS.
> 
> 
> ...





bastard, you beat me to it :biggrin: 

and for someone that was bitchin about minor imprefections, you were sure quick to build that fucker :biggrin: 


looks real good so far!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 21 2010, 04:28 AM~17559989
> *bastard, you beat me to it :biggrin:
> 
> and for someone that was bitchin about minor imprefections, you were sure quick to build that fucker :biggrin:
> ...


Real talk, I dislike the revell kit tremondously , but I've been sitting on a stash of plated 65 parts for about a year , waiting for this very kit to be released . I have a 65 photoetch sheet coming from Scale Dreams , that I will use for the outside emblems and a few interior details . I think I will be pleased win the final outcome of it , and it is great to get in a bit of build time , even though I'm doing it while at work , that's what determined the color. I really think the new revell releases will do great , as they are doing kits we actually want to build , and that appeal to a large base of modelers , lowriders, hot rodders , factor stock builders, etc. I now have both a vert and hardtop 66 and will be doing a revell 62 as soon as I can get my hands on one.... Thanks for the comments bro , it means alot coming from a builder like yourself


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

i have 2 of these 66's now, and was gonna send out for chrome on one payday, so i got a first hand look at how is gonns look :biggrin: 

as for the 62................................ i cant wait for that to drop  i see a nice 3 wheel in its future :biggrin: 


and i just call it as i see it ya know :biggrin: and a builder like me? shit i got a long ways to go brother.................... long ways


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

66 looks good...its funny noone got the plate was pretty obvious i thought lol guess u shoulda put fuck 5-0 but then some fools prolly wouldnt have got that either theyd think u was talkin bout a mustang or some shit lol


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

what happend to the chrome 65 impala i sent u


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@May 21 2010, 02:04 PM~17563886
> *what happend to the chrome 65 impala i sent u
> *


I don't recall getting a plated 65 from you , all I have ha are these parts , an I don't recall where they came from ....


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

lookin good in here bro. likin that 66. i havent even touched mine...just added it to the impala collection.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@May 20 2010, 11:28 PM~17558486
> *REVELL 66 IMPALA, FULL CHROME MOTOR AND UNDIES, 1996 CHEVY INDIGO BLUE , WITH WHITE PEARL , ALUMINIUM PULLEYS WITH PHOTOETCHED BRACKETS.
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf: 














































:biggrin: :thumbsup: j/k looks good homie. ill be geting that tape out to you next week bro


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

u got some bad ass builds...looks really good up n here. keep up da good work...laterz. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

FRAME DONE... :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

mmmm......... chrome :cheesy: looks good brother


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@May 22 2010, 02:13 AM~17568618
> *FRAME DONE... :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


looks good bro. cant wait to see it finished


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@May 17 2010, 11:48 AM~17515899
> *nobody gets it...
> *


bull shit i get it.... it's a lowrider who sleeps with cops!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@May 20 2010, 10:28 PM~17558486
> *REVELL 66 IMPALA, FULL CHROME MOTOR AND UNDIES, 1996 CHEVY INDIGO BLUE , WITH WHITE PEARL , ALUMINIUM PULLEYS WITH PHOTOETCHED BRACKETS.
> 
> 
> ...


this is real nice..I've given up trying to figure out what color i am going with on my revel 66? I am just going to try to do all the shit I have in front of it. And deal with that issue at a later time.,..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@May 22 2010, 12:13 AM~17568618
> *FRAME DONE... :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 Man the chrome does made a hell a difference.. I'm still going to using 
pretenda-chrome in a can for while to come..


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: 66 is coming out dope man


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

X2


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2010)

http://www.autoblog.com/2010/05/22/worlds-...arse-w-video%2F


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

66 LOOKIN GOOD.


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@May 22 2010, 05:53 PM~17572590
> *http://www.autoblog.com/2010/05/22/worlds-...arse-w-video%2F
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: WOW


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

how much for the impala parts we talked about bro.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

more 66 pix.... :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

looks clean bro! nice work!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jun 6 2010, 10:03 PM~17709302
> *more 66 pix.... :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



Looks good RH


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

* 66 DONE.. SEE YA AT HEARTLAND!!!* :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Valve covers are on wrong , the tail light is cocked like your right eye and gold lip wheels look like ass on a goldless car ! NICE JOB ! See in a few days !


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 10 2010, 11:33 AM~17749419
> *Valve  covers   are  on    wrong  , the tail  light   is  cocked   like  your  right  eye   and   gold  lip   wheels  look  like  ass  on  a   goldless   car  !   NICE   JOB !  See   in  a  few  days   !
> *












THANKS FOR YOUR THOUGHTS.. THE GOLD RINGS HAVE ALREADY BEEN REPLACED WITH CHROME , PISS ON YOU ON THE VALVE COVERS, AND THE REVELL TAILLIGHTS ARE PURE SHIT .... :cheesy:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

NEWEST ADDITION TO THE FAMILY....






















I NEED A 68 AND A 72 THEN ILL HAVE EVERY YEAR MADE IN PLASTIC...


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jun 10 2010, 06:01 PM~17751734
> *NEWEST ADDITION TO THE FAMILY....
> 
> 
> ...


umm...*cough* ill take this off ur *ahem* hands *cough cough* :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Jun 10 2010, 04:58 PM~17752255
> *umm...*cough* ill take this off ur *ahem* hands *cough cough*  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: HIT UP RICHIE, HE GOT SOME GOOD STUFF HIDING OUT IN HIS CLOSET....


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jun 10 2010, 06:01 PM~17751734
> *NEWEST ADDITION TO THE FAMILY....
> 
> 
> ...


nice i need one of these an a 72 then i think i got 58-76


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm coming up on a 73 promo soon too :biggrin:


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jun 10 2010, 07:40 PM~17752617
> *:roflmao: HIT UP RICHIE, HE GOT SOME GOOD STUFF HIDING OUT IN HIS CLOSET....
> *


if only i had the chedda... :angry: :uh:


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jun 10 2010, 05:01 PM~17751734
> *NEWEST ADDITION TO THE FAMILY....
> 
> 
> ...


 I TOLD U I HAVE THE 72 AND MAYB A 68....JUST LET ME KNO!


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jun 10 2010, 06:40 PM~17752617
> *:roflmao: HIT UP RICHIE, HE GOT SOME GOOD STUFF HIDING OUT IN HIS CLOSET....
> *


LET THEM KNO I HAVE THEM ALL DAY FOR YALL....I WILL WORK WIT YALL WIT THE MONEY! JUST LET ME KNO WAT U LOOKING FOR?


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87regal305_@Jun 10 2010, 08:36 PM~17754255
> *I TOLD U I HAVE THE 72 AND MAYB A 68....JUST LET ME KNO!
> *


Hit me up with some pics and prices , they dont have to be perfect , just buildable . You know I don't bullshit around.....


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jun 10 2010, 06:46 PM~17752663
> *I'm coming up on a 73 promo soon too :biggrin:
> *


I HAVE SOME MORE PROMO ABOUT 25 MORE LET ME KNO......


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jun 10 2010, 09:40 PM~17754313
> *Hit me up with some pics and prices , they dont have to be perfect , just buildable . You know I don't bullshit around.....
> *


I KNO U DONT BILLSHIT JUST ONE TALK AND IS UR IN UR HOUSE AND 2,4DAY FROM TALKING THE PRICE LMAO...OK LET ME SEE WAT I HAVE FOR YOU LOOKING GOOD,BY NEXT WEEK I LET U KNO......


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 87regal305_@Jun 10 2010, 07:44 PM~17754388
> *I HAVE SOME MORE PROMO ABOUT 25 MORE LET ME KNO......
> *


U have PM :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87regal305_@Jun 10 2010, 08:47 PM~17754432
> *I KNO U DONT BILLSHIT JUST ONE TALK AND IS UR IN UR HOUSE AND 2,4DAY FROM TALKING THE PRICE LMAO...OK LET ME SEE WAT I HAVE FOR YOU LOOKING GOOD,BY NEXT WEEK I LET U KNO......
> *


Fo sho.... You got my number , just give me a call when you find me something...  I'm in no hurry at all I done blew this months model budget on the new iPhone battery.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jun 10 2010, 10:49 AM~17749088
> *  66 DONE.. SEE YA AT HEARTLAND!!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


nice impala.. love the seat belt tuch!... Now finish your other work.. :0


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jun 10 2010, 09:43 PM~17755149
> *nice impala.. love the seat belt tuch!...  Now finish your other work.. :0
> *


A certain 62 hardtop landed on my bench yesterday. ..... :0 something about paint ..... Metallic ..... Flakes ..... Baby blue pearl...... Cadillac white pearl top ..... Got to get over to the shop and spray some colors after hours..... A cerveza y mi sata..... Miracles happen.....


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

my next 2 things on the table.... :cheesy: 

''paisa style'' '93 and hydro's 6-deuce hardtop....


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 87regal305_@Jun 10 2010, 10:44 PM~17754388
> *I HAVE SOME MORE PROMO ABOUT 25 MORE LET ME KNO......
> *


 :wow: :wow: :0 :0 :0 :0 pm sent!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jun 10 2010, 10:30 PM~17754994
> *Fo sho.... You got my number , just give me a call when you find me something...   I'm in no hurry at all I done blew this months model budget on the new iPhone battery.
> *



:wow:  heard them bitches is spensive :run:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jun 10 2010, 11:49 AM~17749088
> *  66 DONE.. SEE YA AT HEARTLAND!!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



sick six homeboy


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

so this is wut u been doing ,,ducking the call out :angry:


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jun 10 2010, 10:49 AM~17749088
> *  66 DONE.. SEE YA AT HEARTLAND!!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


ANOTHER GREAT BUILD FROM RH :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

* 1:1 update... (if anyone cares) :happysad: *

a true budget build... i mowed the lawn of a local hydraulic shop for some noids and connectors... :cheesy: no, really, i did... one of those life stories ....'' one time i had to....'' hell , one way or another this car will get built!











then i showed my lady how to assemble them.... :cheesy: 











new solenoids! :biggrin: 










got the boy on some sanding...











then he passed out for the night...









just a random pic, this is about 7 or 8 years ago when i bought it and began putting it together the first time around.... :cheesy:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i dont care if anyone cares, man, your showing the hard grit of it. the hard life on a builder.someone that builds to rides the streets. paycheck to paycheck..i get ya...and believe me thats cool on my end. my 1:1 hasnt ran since feb, so i can understand the bullshit that comes with it. i have a new car, but id much rahter see my hard earned funds go towards my dragger anyday!!! nothing like seeeing reflectors fly in the afternoon sky!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jun 11 2010, 10:34 PM~17764693
> * 1:1 update... (if anyone cares) :happysad:
> 
> a true budget build... i mowed the lawn of a local hydraulic shop for some noids and connectors... :cheesy: no, really, i did... one of those life stories ....'' one time i had to....'' hell , one way or another this car will get built!
> ...



doin the damn thang on ds its getting there


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jun 12 2010, 01:51 AM~17765272
> *i dont care if anyone cares, man, your showing the hard grit of it.  the hard life on a builder.someone that builds to rides the streets.  paycheck to paycheck..i get ya...and believe me thats cool on my end.  my 1:1 hasnt ran since feb, so i can understand the bullshit that comes with it.  i have a new car, but id much rahter see my hard earned funds go towards my dragger anyday!!!  nothing like seeeing reflectors fly in the afternoon sky!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


that would make one hell of a tag line


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

* 84'Z.... :biggrin: *


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jun 13 2010, 08:49 PM~17777712
> * 84'Z.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


YOU SWANGIN NOW??


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jun 13 2010, 09:49 PM~17777712
> * 84'Z.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


details? i need some!!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jun 14 2010, 12:14 AM~17779419
> *details? i need some!!
> *


MIKE!!! :wave: MINI GAVE ME THE WHEELS A LONG TIME BACK, THEY ARE OFF SOME FOREIGN CAR, THE TIRES ARE PEGASUS 5.20'S.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jun 13 2010, 05:49 PM~17777712
> * 84'Z.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


come off a jaguar kit.... them ain't 84s..... 84s got them 30 spokes and aren't laced like that


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

this kit got the closest shit you will ever find.....

http://cgi.ebay.com/Revell-1-24-30-FORD-MO...=item2eabd2ab55

just need to make them poke more....


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 14 2010, 12:45 AM~17779575
> *come off a jaguar kit.... them ain't 84s..... 84s got them 30 spokes and aren't laced like that
> *


GOOD ENOUGH FOR ME, THE OLD GUYS THAT JUDGE SHOWS HERE DONT KNOW A 84 FROM A HUBCAP...


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 14 2010, 12:55 AM~17779653
> *this kit got the closest shit you will ever find.....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Revell-1-24-30-FORD-MO...=item2eabd2ab55
> ...


 :0 I WANT SOME, IM GONNA BUILD A CADDY JUST TO PUT EM ON THERE :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

a curbside dioramics horizontal compressor...


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

shit i need one of those!..or 2


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jun 11 2010, 09:34 PM~17764693
> * 1:1 update... (if anyone cares) :happysad:
> 
> a true budget build... i mowed the lawn of a local hydraulic shop for some noids and connectors... :cheesy: no, really, i did... one of those life stories ....'' one time i had to....'' hell , one way or another this car will get built!
> ...


man that is cool Rev.. dude if i had a girl ? that was willing to get in the Garage with me? hell both my low low's would be clean, registered gassed up and charged up.
at all time's.. hell she would have our first child in that same garage.. and as soon as the little bugger can crawl? he or she would have to grab a towel and start polishing a dayton! note; when those acurite noid's blow? and they probably will.. replace them with some auto zone's .. I have much bettter luck with them.. unless the shop give's you action again?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 14 2010, 12:55 AM~17779653
> *this kit got the closest shit you will ever find.....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Revell-1-24-30-FORD-MO...=item2eabd2ab55
> ...


Hey Rollin; nice rivi,, is it a 63 or 64? I cant tell the diff!


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jun 15 2010, 05:50 PM~17796908
> *a curbside dioramics horizontal compressor...
> 
> 
> ...




SICK HEARSE.... :wow: :wow:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jun 11 2010, 09:34 PM~17764693
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Dam Hearse, send lil' dood in the house man! :happysad:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jun 19 2010, 11:07 PM~17836303
> *Dam Hearse, send lil' dood in the house man!  :happysad:
> *


WE WAS AT THE SHOP, LIL' MAN GOTTA LEARN ABOUT PUTTING IN WORK TIL YOU FALL OVER... :biggrin: LOOKS LIKE HES GETTING THE HANG OF IT....


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jun 19 2010, 11:12 PM~17836326
> *WE WAS AT THE SHOP, LIL' MAN GOTTA LEARN ABOUT PUTTING IN WORK TIL YOU FALL OVER...  :biggrin: LOOKS LIKE HES GETTING THE HANG OF IT....
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jun 20 2010, 08:12 AM~17836326
> *WE WAS AT THE SHOP, LIL' MAN GOTTA LEARN ABOUT PUTTING IN WORK TIL YOU FALL OVER...  :biggrin: LOOKS LIKE HES GETTING THE HANG OF IT....
> *



:0


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jun 20 2010, 01:12 AM~17836326
> *WE WAS AT THE SHOP, LIL' MAN GOTTA LEARN ABOUT PUTTING IN WORK TIL YOU FALL OVER...  :biggrin: LOOKS LIKE HES GETTING THE HANG OF IT....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

nyoMown8Xhk&


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jun 15 2010, 05:27 PM~17798238
> *Hey Rollin; nice rivi,, is it a 63 or 64? I cant tell the diff!
> *


It's a 64.... I had a 1:1 once upon a time


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Jun 20 2010, 05:04 PM~17840163
> *nyoMown8Xhk&
> 
> 
> *


:h5:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

* ANOTHER BIG GREEN BITCH UPDATE....*


rounded up some homies and hit the shop for a few hours today, passed a few blunts around , and put in some major work, the rear bumper was pulled, the fillers front and rear were pulled, mirrors pulled, last of the trim taken off and the whole car was sanded,including the jambs..... hoping to paint it this week so we can start on the new guts.... :run: :run:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jun 27 2010, 09:21 PM~17902009
> * ANOTHER BIG GREEN BITCH UPDATE....
> rounded up some homies and hit the shop for a few hours today, passed a few blunts around , and put in some major work, the rear bumper was pulled, the fillers front and rear were pulled, mirrors pulled, last of the trim taken off and the whole car was sanded,including the jambs..... hoping to paint it this week so we can start on the new guts.... :run: :run:
> 
> ...



:0 go white boys j/p you get your box yet???


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jun 28 2010, 12:08 AM~17904155
> *:0  go white boys  j/p you get your box yet???
> *


should be here tomorrow hno: TAPE!!!

Class: Priority Mail®
Service(s): Delivery Confirmation™
Status: Processed through Sort Facility

Your item was processed through and left our KANSAS CITY, KS 66106 facility on June 27, 2010. The item is currently in transit to the destination. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later. 




Processed through Sort Facility, June 27, 2010, 1:21 am, KANSAS CITY, KS 66106
Processed through Sort Facility, June 25, 2010, 7:48 pm, SAN JOSE, CA 95101
Acceptance, June 25, 2010, 4:44 pm, SAN JOSE, CA 95117


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Damn, nice score man!!

Get at me next time you're headed to the shop and we can trade that stuff man.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jun 28 2010, 12:22 PM~17907296
> *Damn, nice score man!!
> 
> Get at me next time you're headed to the shop and we can trade that stuff man.
> *


IM THERE DAILY, JUST TELL ME WHEN IS GOOD...


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

nice work hearse


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

* a little green bitch update as well...


fitted a ''booty by jimbo''... :cheesy: 

*





















and yes i know my pics suck, my card reader wont connect to the computer again , so i have to use my phone...


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

bordom and spare parts led to this.... :cheesy:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

took my sons bike to the kansas city tour stop today... been at the shop since 4 am yesterday to finish a car, finished the seat for the bike 20 minutes before show entry cutoff


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i know whats sittin inside the big blue truck in the background! 61 impy thats blue and a 70 impy thats yellow..it stopped in GA, so i gots pics :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jul 24 2010, 04:27 PM~18131914
> *i know whats sittin inside the big blue truck in the background!  61 impy thats blue and a 70 impy thats yellow..it stopped in GA, so i gots pics :biggrin:
> *


the show is not til tomorrow, we had to bring the bike back home, as soon as i snapped the pics, it started dumping down rain.... so we have to set up again tomorrow...


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jun 27 2010, 08:21 PM~17902009
> * ANOTHER BIG GREEN BITCH UPDATE....
> rounded up some homies and hit the shop for a few hours today, passed a few blunts around , and put in some major work, the rear bumper was pulled, the fillers front and rear were pulled, mirrors pulled, last of the trim taken off and the whole car was sanded,including the jambs..... hoping to paint it this week so we can start on the new guts.... :run: :run:
> 
> ...


1:1 projects are fun!! looks like yall had some with it! dont forget to extend those a-arms!!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

got a package from the homie jimbo today :wow: ... and a much needed accessory to the hydrohype 62!!!!     











and hock, i havent had the time or funds to extend them yet, i have to replace the bushings as well at the same time...


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jul 24 2010, 10:38 PM~18133952
> *got a package from the homie jimbo today :wow: ... and a much needed accessory to the hydrohype 62!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


do some research homie.. but i got a 91 s10 thats lifted, and the a-arms are 1/2 or 3/4(cant remember witch) extended......  she's been sittin since 02! i've been told they will fit the g-body monty /regal/cutlass....check around and see if these would fit ur caddy?! im lookin at takin the juice outta the dime and baggin it or just sellin it! i'll sell u the arms if they'll work?! also my dime has a 2 chrome pump 6 battery 12 switch set up! pressurised pumps, marzochi #9 pump heads, new check valves, 4 of the "big boy" ford solinoids, fuse block to stop a blown switch...lemme know if ur interested bro?! i got a guy "lookin" at the set up , but i think he's a tire kicker so im movin on right now! lemme know bro so u can get that BIG GREEN BITCH movin!! :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

* ''Kansas Citys Finest'' FIRST PLACE FULL CUSTOM BICYCLE ---LOWRIDER KANSAS CITY 2010!!!!!*


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jul 24 2010, 10:38 PM~18133952
> *got a package from the homie jimbo today :wow: ... and a much needed accessory to the hydrohype 62!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



FA SHO!!! :cheesy: You can thank the homie Marinate for that one.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jul 25 2010, 05:10 PM~18137956
> * ''Kansas Citys Finest''  FIRST PLACE FULL CUSTOM BICYCLE ---LOWRIDER KANSAS CITY 2010!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...




Good shit Hearse!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jul 25 2010, 08:14 PM~18137973
> *Good shit Hearse!!! :cheesy:
> *



Congrats!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jul 25 2010, 08:10 PM~18137956
> * ''Kansas Citys Finest''  FIRST PLACE FULL CUSTOM BICYCLE ---LOWRIDER KANSAS CITY 2010!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: 


congrats bro!


sick bike!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

thanks fellas, i built it myself over the last 10 years, i did everything but the murals... it finally paid off, i never saw a win coming let alone a first, im stoked....


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 25 2010, 07:26 PM~18138029
> *:wow:
> congrats bro!
> sick bike!
> *


X2!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 25 2010, 04:32 PM~18138062
> *X2!
> 
> *


X3 :thumbsup:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

been bullshitting with the new brush... :0 :wow:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

nice :0


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

a bit more big green bitch work.... jambs are painted and i installed the last 2 batteries and replaced all the solenoids....




















got some chrome uppers too :cheesy: 











random photo from last night , we were drinking jim beam on the rooftop...


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Aug 28 2010, 11:44 PM~18431121
> *a bit more  big green bitch work.... jambs are painted and i installed the last 2 batteries and replaced all the solenoids....
> 
> 
> ...


handle your bizz man green looks sick huh!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

:yes: I HAD TO GET USED TO IT... I HATED IT WHEN I FIRST SPRAYED A CARD....


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Aug 29 2010, 12:59 AM~18431460
> *:yes: I HAD TO GET USED TO IT... I HATED IT WHEN I FIRST SPRAYED A CARD....
> *


did you spray the pearl on the jambs too ?


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Aug 29 2010, 12:01 AM~18431468
> *did you spray the pearl on the jambs too ?
> *


NOT YET, I AM GOING TO SHOOT THE PEARL IN THE JAMBS AND BODY ALL AT ONCE....


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Aug 29 2010, 01:04 AM~18431482
> *NOT YET, I AM GOING TO SHOOT THE PEARL IN THE JAMBS AND BODY ALL AT ONCE....
> *


thats what i figured i just wanted to see a sample of it with the ice pearl you getting there bro sooner than you think youll be painted then comes all the hard work of finishing it


----------



## mrcadillac (Mar 2, 2009)

damn bro,, :0 you really are a loser,, i feel bad for clowning you now,, god bless you


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrcadillac_@Aug 31 2010, 07:05 PM~18455091
> *damn bro,, :0  you really are a loser,, i feel bad for clowning you now,, god bless you
> *


does hearse smell a hater? :cheesy: thanks, it means im doing something right!!!!


blast from the past, man this was some years ago....when i first bought it and had the seats and top done, we used to drive past the police station daily with no windshield, never got fucked with....

































a couple summers ago, the clash of the caddys!


----------



## mrcadillac (Mar 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Aug 31 2010, 07:40 PM~18455495
> *does hearse smell a hater? :cheesy:  thanks, it means im doing something right!!!!
> blast from the past, man this was some years ago....when i first bought it and had the seats and top done, we used to drive past the police station daily with no windshield, never got fucked with....
> 
> ...


sad


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

now thats one strong ass can to be holdin up a caddy...you need some jackstands bro..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
j/k caddy's looking good... get some paint on that bitch.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrcadillac_@Sep 3 2010, 10:00 PM~18483328
> *sad
> *


Damn hater , why you got to follow me around the forum so much ? Tu necessitas mi verga en su boca? Pinche ******* mojado .... Grow up lil rob wanna be .... Build your own shit and then come talk to me son , all I see is the car lot pics of shit you don't own :roflmao: go back to rent a rim and pick up a spare ....


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Sep 3 2010, 11:35 PM~18483617
> *Damn hater , why you got to follow me around the forum so much ? Tu necessitas mi verga en su boca?  Pinche ******* mojado .... Grow up lil rob wanna be .... Build your own shit and then come talk to me son , all I see is the car lot pics of shit you don't own :roflmao: go back to rent a rim and pick up a spare ....
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrcadillac_@Aug 31 2010, 07:05 PM~18455091
> *damn bro,, :0  you really are a loser,, i feel bad for clowning you now,, god bless you
> *


Maybe its not my business/ but why is this man considered a looser?
because his cars are not no pristine magazine trophy material? 
SOME TROPHY CARS STARTED OUT WORSE THAN THIS!


DOES HE FEED HIS KID'S? (THATS A YES) THATS NOT A LOOSER

DOES HE STAND ON HIS OWN TWO FEET? (THATS A YES) THATS NOT A LOOSER

DOES HE DO MOST OF HIS OWN WORK ON HIS LOWRIDER? (THATS A YES) 
THATS NOT A LOOSER..

SO WHAT HE AINT BALLIN, ALOT OF US ARE HAVING TOUGH RIGHT NOW,

BUT HE SEAMS TO BE MAKING THE BEST OF HARD SITUATION.. AND HE CAN LOOK AT AN OLD CAR, AND SEE SOMETHING BETTER, AND THEN LAY HANDS ON THAT CAR, DETERMINED TO MAKE IT BETTER! TO ME? THAT IS THE SPIRIT AND THE HEART OF A RIDER... 
THE MAGAZINES AND CAR SHOWS ALL OVER THIS WORLD, ARE FULL OF FOOLS 
WHO CAN AFFORD TO PAY SOMEBODY TO PUT SOME SHIT ON THERE CAR, LIFTS 
PAINT. RIMS ECT.. IT DOES NOT MEAN THEY HAVE TASTE, AND IT DOES NOT MEAN THEY ARE LOWRIDERS.. SOME FUCKIN GUYS ARE SO CLUELESS THEY HAVE ACTUALLY PUT DOLLAR BILLS IN THERE PAINT UNDER THE CLEAR COAT.
TO ME? THATS A SIGN OF SOMEBODY SAYING (I DONT KNOW WHAT THE FUCK IS
COOL OR GOOD LOOKIN, SO i WILL JUST PUT THIS MONEY UNDER MY CLEAR COAT SO I CAN SHOW THE WORLD I GOT IT LIKE THAT) THATS THE KIND OF GUY, WHO WOULD HAVE DELTA DUMPS IN A SHOW CAR, WITH FUR IN HIS TRUNK.
THATS THE LOOSER!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

Well put markie , homie is clueless , just mad cause he got called on some bullshit , now he has to resort to name calling and haterade. He ain't shit but a leva , he got no clue what it takes to build a car , that fool prob couldn't tell a Dayton from a china of they had neon signs above them . The best he can do is talk shit , I haven't seen one single pic of his cars or hot wheels , matchbox , etc .... He prob has those in layaway too ! I done told him put up of shut up , but still he brings nothing to the table ... 




> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 3 2010, 11:35 PM~18483978
> *Maybe its not my business/ but why is this man considered a looser?
> because his cars are not no pristine magazine trophy material?
> SOME TROPHY CARS STARTED OUT WORSE THAN THIS!
> ...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Sep 4 2010, 02:09 AM~18484490
> *Well put markie , homie is clueless , just mad cause he got called on some bullshit , now he has to resort to name calling and haterade. He ain't shit but a leva , he got no clue what it takes to build a car , that fool prob couldn't tell a Dayton from a china of they had neon signs above them .   The best he can do is talk shit , I haven't seen one single pic of his cars or hot wheels , matchbox , etc .... He prob has those in layaway too ! I done told him put up of shut up , but still he brings nothing to the table ...
> *


  NOT TO GO FAR OFF TOPIC,, BUT THE BOTTOM PICTURE?
(HAVEN'T i SEEN THOSE TWO CADI'S AND THE HOUSE IN THE BACKGROUND ON THE TV SHOW COP'S)? :uh:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

We got to stay on this one... Double time Jackwagon! move it move move it...   :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

good taste! I'm working on the same 2 cars. speaking o, I need to get off this computer & get to work!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 7 2010, 04:15 PM~19009464
> *We got to stay on this one... Double time Jackwagon! move it move move it...     :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


   Free the hostage's and surrender... and well put in a good word for you at the institution... you'l get time off for good behaver! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Apr 13 2009, 12:10 PM~13561826
> * # 6 for 2009  box stock with the addition of some pegasus wheels.
> 
> 
> ...


 horror story. :angry:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

damn, i know that feeling!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

went to the cemetery.... :cheesy:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

hey scur rape init , here a current build, 90's throwback beretta.... :cheesy:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 23 2010, 11:36 PM~19147611
> *hey scur rape init , here a current build, 90's throwback beretta.... :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...




:0 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

MAYBE SOON? :dunno: WORKING THE KINKS OUT OF THIS MOLD,BOLT CUTTERS, VISE GRIPS, 2 HAMMERS, AND SOME WRENCHES.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 23 2010, 07:42 PM~19146943
> *went to the cemetery.... :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 hEY have you ever played doctor in the back of that cadi?
(no thats not an invite) and whats up with more build pics?


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 23 2010, 11:41 PM~19149177
> *MAYBE SOON? :dunno: WORKING THE KINKS OUT OF THIS MOLD,BOLT CUTTERS, VISE GRIPS, 2 HAMMERS, AND SOME WRENCHES.
> 
> 
> ...


where the guns :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 24 2010, 12:41 AM~19150320
> *where the guns  :biggrin:
> *


they are done....


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 24 2010, 07:15 AM~19150892
> *they are done....
> *


 :0 

what ya want ?


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 24 2010, 09:50 PM~19157794
> *:0
> 
> what ya want ?
> *


PEACE IN THE MIDDLE EAST AND A BLOWJOB??? :happysad:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

VALET PARKED THE HEARSE AT THE CASNO THE OTHER NIGHT, DUDE DIDNT KNOW WHAT TO SAY, I WISH I WOULD HAVE HAD VIDEO..... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

MORE FROM THE CEMETERY... :cheesy:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

* FINISHED #1 FOR 2010! CHEVY BERETTA , 90'S THROWBACK STYLE, HAS HEARSES HOUSE OF RESIN ANGLED DOOR SPEAKERS, DIGS PLATES AND RADIO FACE, PEGASUS RIMS, AND 2006 HONDA GREEN PAINT WITH CADILLAC DIAMOND WHITE PEARL OVER IT , ALL SHOT IN DUPONT. 
*


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 24 2010, 12:41 AM~19150320
> *where the guns  :biggrin:
> *


* GUNS! THERES A SHOTGUN AS WELL, BUT I HAVE TO TRIM BACK THE MOLD A BIT FOR VENTING....*










AND OUTDOOR SHOTS OF THE BERETTA! NOT A CURBSIDE LIKE MOST OF MY BUILDS, I DID THIS IN 3 DAYS JUST TO WELCOME MYSELF BACK TO THE TABLE AFTER A LONG HIATUS , IT FELT GOOD TO GLUE MY FINGERS TOGETHER FOR A CHANGE.... :cheesy:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

A FEW MORE.....


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

FIDDLEFUCKED WITH A MONTE TODAY, I KNOW JEVRIES MADE A BUNCH OF THESE CLIPS, I HAVE ONLY SEEN ONE OR 2 COMPLETED, NOW IS MY TURN.... :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 25 2010, 01:59 AM~19159546
> *MORE FROM THE CEMETERY... :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


why dont you take the fluid out of the 78 and cut the 90?
you would be the only one! the barretta looks good.. not my style but I remember when alot of people use to roll like that..
if i had a nickel for every 5.0 stang I used to see with those wheels on it? I would be rich...


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 25 2010, 01:50 PM~19163196
> *why dont you take the fluid out of the 78 and cut the 90?
> you would be the only one! the barretta looks good.. not my style but I remember when alot of people use to roll like that..
> if i had a nickel for every 5.0 stang I used to see with those wheels on it? I would be rich...
> *


MY LADY WONT LET ME , SHE KNOWS IM 3 WHEEL CRAZY , ILL SPLIT THAT POOR HEARSE IN HALF, THEY ARE NOT WELL BUILT CARS AT ALL. THE WERE PURPOSE BUILT, AND HACKED EVERY STEP OF THE WAY. IVE HAD MY INTERIOR PANELS OUT, AND FROM THE CONVERSION COMPANY YOU CAN SEE DAYLIGHT IN LOTS OF PLACES. THE LIFESPAN WASNT VERY LONG ON THESE CARS AT ALL....


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 25 2010, 02:40 PM~19162629
> * GUNS! THERES A SHOTGUN AS WELL, BUT I HAVE TO TRIM BACK THE MOLD A BIT FOR VENTING....
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: i dig the throwback style, deep dish's and fat wheelwell trims :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Nov 25 2010, 01:54 PM~19163211
> *:thumbsup: i dig the throwback style, deep dish's and fat wheelwell trims  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS! I BUILT WHAT I REMEMBER FROM THE 90'S.... :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 25 2010, 01:53 PM~19163206
> *MY LADY WONT LET ME , SHE KNOWS IM 3 WHEEL CRAZY , ILL SPLIT THAT POOR HEARSE IN HALF, THEY ARE NOT WELL BUILT CARS AT ALL. THE WERE PURPOSE BUILT, AND HACKED EVERY STEP OF THE WAY. IVE HAD MY INTERIOR PANELS OUT, AND FROM THE CONVERSION COMPANY YOU CAN SEE DAYLIGHT IN LOTS OF PLACES. THE LIFESPAN WASNT VERY LONG ON THESE CARS AT ALL....
> *


I did not know that.. 
But i would not 3 wheel anything i own unless I was rich.. My lac has never been on 3 nor the chevy.. i am content to watch other people on 3..


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

Nice work on the coupe Hearse.


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

NICE wORK....lOVE THE COUPS... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 25 2010, 05:05 AM~19159778
> * FINISHED #1 FOR 2010! CHEVY BERETTA , 90'S THROWBACK STYLE, HAS HEARSES HOUSE OF RESIN ANGLED DOOR SPEAKERS, DIGS PLATES AND RADIO FACE, PEGASUS RIMS, AND 2006 HONDA GREEN PAINT WITH CADILLAC DIAMOND WHITE PEARL OVER IT , ALL SHOT IN DUPONT.
> 
> 
> ...


Damn bro I'm really diggin that beretta. I remember like it was yesterday when skateboarding ur ride out with chrome trim and velvet interior was the shit! :0 great job


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Dec 7 2010, 08:17 PM~19267793
> *Damn bro I'm really diggin that beretta. I remember like it was yesterday when skateboarding ur ride out with chrome trim and velvet interior was the shit! :0  great job
> *


lol this is a good post, cuz i got a berretta that i put REAL velvet guts into back in the day that i still have!! i fucked up the paint and i couldnt bring my self to toss it cuzz of the guts i put into it, i didnt know about dot 3 back then so it sat!! cuz back then.....if i fucked up paint, i would sand for days to get it off!! man i threw away so many model for shitty paint!! :uh:  when i found lil and got the "dip trick" i wanted to throw up over all the kits i tossed over shitty paint!! but then..... kits were like $7.99!! :uh:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

:0 next resin offering??? something about complete with 80's clip is what i hear....... :wow: :wow: 



















they still aint quite finished, i need some more detail like drip rails and some trim for the coupe, the lights are in rough form right now for the front.

the trunk will be available separately and still need the latch assemblies finished for the belts.... :cheesy:


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 25 2010, 01:40 PM~19163141
> *FIDDLEFUCKED WITH A MONTE TODAY, I KNOW JEVRIES MADE A BUNCH OF THESE CLIPS, I HAVE ONLY SEEN ONE OR 2 COMPLETED, NOW IS MY TURN....  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


TTT looking good homie how much for ifor one of them ls clips


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EVIL91_@Dec 10 2010, 07:08 AM~19291028
> *TTT looking good homie how much for ifor one of them ls  clips
> *


JEVRIES MADE THE LS CLIPS.... LIMITED RUN, NO LONGER IN PRODUCTION TO MY KNOWLEDGE...



LATEST WORK..... :cheesy: :cheesy: 













GONNA FINISH UP THE FRONTS AND TOUCH UP THE REARS TONIGHT....


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 10 2010, 12:22 AM~19289815
> *:0  next resin offering??? something about complete with 80's clip is what i hear....... :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


want! ill take a trunk if you cast it.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 17 2010, 11:28 PM~19358316
> *want! ill take a trunk if you cast it.
> *


JIMBO IS GONNA CAST UP THE TRUNK ONCE I FINISH THE MASTER, ILL MAKE SURE YOU GET A FEW OF THEM MIKE!  :cheesy:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 9 2010, 10:22 PM~19289815
> *:0  next resin offering??? something about complete with 80's clip is what i hear....... :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...




SWEET HEARSE!!!!! :cheesy: Looks REAL good... :wow: :wow:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

the anti-90 project, being built for a member of TRUESTYLE CC as a replica of his ride... been working on this for months... 


the top car, the bottom is a comparison pic....


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 9 2010, 11:22 PM~19289815
> *:0  next resin offering??? something about complete with 80's clip is what i hear....... :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


looks good bro.

hey you got pics of the angled door speakers?


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Jan 15 2011, 11:20 PM~19609719
> *looks good bro.
> 
> hey you got pics of the angled door speakers?
> *


YEP IN MY RESIN THREAD, THERES 3 DIFFERENT SMALL MID RANGE TYPE SPEAKERS....


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 25 2010, 01:40 PM~19163141
> *FIDDLEFUCKED WITH A MONTE TODAY, I KNOW JEVRIES MADE A BUNCH OF THESE CLIPS, I HAVE ONLY SEEN ONE OR 2 COMPLETED, NOW IS MY TURN....  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jan 16 2011, 12:35 AM~19610073
> *Can't wait to see it finished!
> *


Me either! I found the grille , so i plan on making it number 1 for 2011 , the parts are spot on in scale, so I'm excited to see the end result....


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

cast that trunklid i want one


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 15 2011, 10:32 PM~19608802
> *the anti-90 project, being built for a member of TRUESTYLE CC as a replica of his ride... been working on this for months...
> the top car, the bottom is a comparison  pic....
> 
> ...


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 16 2011, 12:44 AM~19610102
> *cast that trunklid i want one
> *


THEY ARE GOING TO JIMBO FOR CASTING, ILL MAKE SURE YOU GET ONE....


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 10 2010, 02:22 AM~19289815
> *:0  next resin offering??? something about complete with 80's clip is what i hear....... :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: I want one of them trunks! When and how much? :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 16 2011, 06:46 AM~19610513
> *:wow: I want one of them trunks! When and how much? :biggrin:
> *


X2!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init+Jan 16 2011, 04:46 AM~19610513-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




SOON, I HOPE TO TIDY IT UP AND GET IT TO JIMBO FOR CASTING IN THE NEXT FEW WEEKS... DUNNO HOW MUCH YET...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 17 2010, 08:41 PM~19356955
> *JEVRIES MADE THE LS CLIPS.... LIMITED RUN, NO LONGER IN PRODUCTION TO MY KNOWLEDGE...
> LATEST WORK..... :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> ...


 whats the word Rusty? dag gumm molasses slow ass jackwagon. 
get ur done brother.. :wow:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

:0


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Feb 20 2011, 05:31 PM~19917977
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 20 2011, 05:36 PM~19918006
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


one side down , one to go.....


----------



## eddiekane2006 (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 8 2008, 07:07 PM~9642882
> *NO SHIT , PEOPLE ARE SO FUCKIN LAME SOMETIMES . THEY KNOW WHAT IS IN THE TOPIC , IF THEY DONT LIKE IT THEY DONT HAVE TO CLICK ON IT.......BITCHING LIKE BABIES, THIS PLACE WILL SOON BE LIKE SCALE AUTOS FORUMS, FULL OF PEOPLE SCARED TO BURP OR HAVE A PIC OUT OF FOCUS.......
> *




you know anyone that makes these or can make these bodys.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Feb 20 2011, 08:31 PM~19917977
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...



You missed a spot. :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

broke out the foil for a few hours and got a pair of cars ready for clear..... :wow: :wow:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Feb 27 2011, 07:17 PM~19975383
> *broke out the foil for a few hours and got a pair of cars ready for clear.....  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...



Looking good Rev :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

foil UNDER the paint, never done it this way before, ill never do it any other way again... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Feb 27 2011, 10:37 PM~19975617
> *foil UNDER the paint, never done it this way before, ill never do it any other way again... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


what???


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 27 2011, 08:38 PM~19975626
> *what???
> *


foil is under the paint, after paint but before clear, i wiped over the emblem with 1000 grit paper to expose the letters, waaaaay easier than trying to foil the individual letters....


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Feb 27 2011, 10:42 PM~19975676
> *foil is under the paint, after paint but before clear, i wiped over the emblem with 1000 grit paper to expose the letters, waaaaay easier than trying to foil the individual letters....
> *


hmm pretty cool trick. but im gonna stick with the p.e.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Feb 27 2011, 11:42 PM~19975676
> *foil is under the paint, after paint but before clear, i wiped over the emblem with 1000 grit paper to expose the letters, waaaaay easier than trying to foil the individual letters....
> *


 Noticed that in an article in Scale Auto. It wasnt explained on how it was done though.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 27 2011, 09:59 PM~19976637
> *hmm pretty cool trick. but im gonna stick with the p.e.
> *


aint no p.e for a corvair....


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Feb 28 2011, 03:47 AM~19978184
> *aint no p.e for a corvair....
> *


you can get that chev...scrip from something im sure!
they done make pe's for my 65 bonni either but i got a different bonni pe set that will work just fine...no sets for the 73-75 caprice but you can use the 76..theres way to get around shit!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Feb 27 2011, 08:17 PM~19975383
> *broke out the foil for a few hours and got a pair of cars ready for clear.....  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


 fuck yea... I better check the weather channel? I think hell is starting to freeze!
(looks good Rev, that trick on the corvair is great.)


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn... thats a cool trick right there... Never thought of doin that....
I like that Corvair


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i did that trick on my 1/16 scale mustang as well as a few other ones... works pretty damn good too.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

that is a great tip right there. I'll keep that in mind


----------



## andres22 (Sep 24, 2008)

hey Reverend Hearse i been email you and no answer i send you my paypal were is my payment at or let me know what going on?


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by andres22_@Mar 1 2011, 12:51 PM~19989320
> *hey Reverend Hearse i been email you and no answer i send you my paypal were is my payment at or let me know what going on?
> *


i didnt get a paypal addy for you, please send it to me again


----------



## andres22 (Sep 24, 2008)

Hey here it is [email protected] let me know when you send it.


----------



## andres22 (Sep 24, 2008)

Hey did you get my paypal?


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by andres22_@Mar 2 2011, 08:39 PM~20001768
> *Hey did you get my paypal?
> *


yes sir, you have pm


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

:0 rev. hearse has paypal now?! welcome to new times bro?! i thought you were against pay pal?! :happysad:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Mar 2 2011, 08:51 PM~20001916
> *:0 rev. hearse has paypal now?! welcome to new times bro?! i thought you were against pay pal?! :happysad:
> *


had to get it to order all the parts for the green bitch... money orders , then waiting for the shipping.. fuck that... ive had it before, but always bought waaay too much shit and pissed off the ol lady....


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Since you got pay pal, bump your resin topic.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 2 2011, 08:58 PM~20002008
> *Since you got pay pal, bump your resin topic.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

So i pm'ed u on the 300????


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

best ive seen from you so far....


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 5 2011, 01:23 PM~20022347
> *best ive seen from you so far....
> *


nah the blue 66 was.... this will be close though..... :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

well... in the absence of 1109s on it i would definitely agree, but as of now... this is my favorite


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 5 2011, 03:31 PM~20022391
> *well... in the absence of 1109s on it i would definitely agree, but as of now... this is my favorite
> *


X2 Very nice color. Wut is it?


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Mar 5 2011, 04:08 PM~20023128
> *X2 Very nice color. Wut is it?
> *


viper gts blue pearl.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Mar 5 2011, 04:16 PM~20022317
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Mar 5 2011, 06:14 PM~20023154
> *viper gts blue pearl.
> *


Looks awesome on that LS!


----------



## andres22 (Sep 24, 2008)

hey Reverend Hearse i haven't receive my payment.you said your going to send it saturday morning.let me know


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by andres22_@Mar 6 2011, 02:02 AM~20025993
> *hey Reverend Hearse i haven't  receive my payment.you said your going to send it saturday morning.let me know
> *


oh no almost 24hrs late :happysad: :happysad: :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Mar 2 2011, 11:57 PM~20001987
> *had to get it to order all the parts for the green bitch... money orders , then waiting for the shipping.. fuck that... ive had it before, but always bought waaay too much shit and pissed off the ol lady....
> *


Just do what i do and say oh yeah i traded this for that and then this guy traded this for this. Works all the time. :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Mar 6 2011, 07:48 AM~20026400
> *Just do what i do and say oh yeah i traded this for that and then this guy traded this for this. Works all the time. :biggrin:
> *


LOL. that works for me all the time too!

MC looks dope Rev!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

nice!


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Mar 6 2011, 08:00 PM~20029773
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good on the big spokes! Even though thats more than likely just a teaser pic...lol


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Mar 6 2011, 07:59 PM~20030687
> *Looks good on the big spokes! Even though thats more than likely just a teaser pic...lol
> *


nah dem b da shuez it gon be wearin, na mean? :cheesy:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

and actually ive collected about 8 sets of those wheels and tires for future builds, i like them alot....


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse+Mar 6 2011, 10:01 PM~20030708-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea I like them too. Revell did a great job on those!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Mar 6 2011, 08:11 PM~20030826
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Yea I like them too. Revell did a great job on those!
> *


yes they did.. after all the failures with the rest of their wires, these are on par with pegasus wheels!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## andres22 (Sep 24, 2008)

hey Reverend Hearse you tell me the same thing over and over i still haven't got my payment you just fuck me over that why i don't like send the kit before get the m payment.its been about like 3 months since you got the kit i still haven't receive my payment.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by andres22+Mar 6 2011, 09:59 PM~20031870-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## andres22 (Sep 24, 2008)

hey i am sorry i just got the payment.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by andres22_@Mar 6 2011, 10:39 PM~20032183
> *hey i am sorry i just got the payment.
> *


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Hey!!!! Im over here, cant you see me?!?! 









LOL
Sup Hearse....


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 7 2011, 01:07 PM~20035794
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wave: :roflmao:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

waiting for the shocks to dry and then the chassis will be done... :cheesy:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## soloist (Feb 26, 2011)

hey hearse that monte is sick bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

got a couple packages today... :cheesy: :cheesy: a new pin vise and bits, and a package from scale modeling by chris. smbc has some first rate products, but their shipping time and customer service leave something to be desired.  i got the l shaped counter, tire machine, and computer, as well as the 2 bay garage with office


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Mar 17 2011, 11:11 PM~20117493
> *got a couple packages today... :cheesy:  :cheesy:  a new pin vise and bits, and a package from scale modeling by chris. smbc has some first rate products, but their shipping time and customer service leave something to be desired.   i got the l shaped counter, tire machine, and computer, as well as the 2 bay garage with office
> 
> 
> ...



I have the same pin vise and bits. Work great. :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Mar 8 2011, 02:37 AM~20039438
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :wow: You mean you actually know how to build too!! :wow: :0 

Nice work on the Monte bro. I like it. 


Your shit ships tomorrow! So you got til Saturday to ship mine!!!! 











:roflmao: j/p


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz+Mar 17 2011, 08:12 PM~20117501-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 you were sending what again???







































:roflmao:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Are you serious? :dunno: If you are, we need to talk :uh:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Mar 17 2011, 08:26 PM~20117644
> *Are you serious? :dunno: If you are, we need to talk :uh:
> *


:no:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

some more monte carlo work.. wired the motor and started the brake lines ....


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS+Mar 5 2011, 01:23 PM~20022347-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what can you tell me about these? does these tools allow you to make holes 
by hand? i have been useing my dremel and bits from harber freight.. 
for the most part I dont get very clean holes where I want them to be.!

(feedback please) :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 18 2011, 12:36 AM~20119211
> *x2 I agree.. this car and your 2 tone ford truck lo lo are the star's of your line up.
> I.M.O.
> 
> ...



yeah, I need to buy me one of these. They are great for hand drilling. I've been using my dremel too, but you can get more precise holes with these. a great investment for like what $7 or so?

Engine & shop look great Rev!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype+Mar 17 2011, 11:36 PM~20119211-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:h5:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Mar 18 2011, 07:00 PM~20124746
> *i dont have a 2 tone ford... do i???  cant remember one....  :wow:
> 
> yes, im on a brighter color spree, no more blacks and dark colors for a while... my walls were starting to look all the same....  :cheesy:
> ...


 Rev revisited.. ten builds that hav stuck out over the years..


























































































I liked all of these,, now I may be retard with a bad memory and no confidence?
but i know what i like... I pay attention and I knew I remembered a two toned truck
you jackwagon.. :biggrin: you had a blue 66 that was very sweet and also the 67 was cool with all the flakes.. is that enough nutt ridding for one year fool?
(NO ****) NOW FINISH YOUR CONTRACTED WORK SO THE REST OF US CAN HAVE CARS! ps I would take those pesco's out of your caprice wagon and put them in something older....

and DO YOU HAVE A LINK FOR THAT MINI HAND DRILL WITH THE LITTLE BITS?
I WANT TO THAT VERY SAME ONE YOU GOT! IS THAT A TEN FOUR RUSTY? :wow:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 18 2011, 09:57 PM~20126075
> *Rev revisited.. ten builds that hav stuck out over the years..
> 
> 
> ...


This would be mine Hydro.... :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Mar 18 2011, 04:00 PM~20124746
> *i dont have a 2 tone ford... do i???  cant remember one....  :wow:
> 
> yes, im on a brighter color spree, no more blacks and dark colors for a while... my walls were starting to look all the same....  :cheesy:
> ...


you need to get these at Harbor Freight.... 

http://www.harborfreight.com/30-piece-hss-...-set-94606.html

best buy for your money


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Mar 18 2011, 11:32 PM~20126642-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oops my bad.. I always liked it... and it stuck in my memory since i saw it..
now that you mention it? I see the back ground is the same as the background when you posted some of your other work? say dah markie.. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Mar 18 2011, 10:06 PM~20126963
> *I have use harbor freight for all my other drill bits but i did not think they had the little handle..? I will go there soon.. thanks...
> *


http://cgi.ebay.com/X-ACTO-73220-PIN-VISE-...=item3f055b7fbd

get one of these X-acto pin vises... they have 2 sides for smaller and larger bits.... should be available at your local hobby shop or craft supply...


----------



## 85 Biarittz (Feb 6, 2011)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 19 2011, 06:01 PM~20129899
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/X-ACTO-73220-PIN-VISE-...=item3f055b7fbd
> 
> get one of these X-acto pin vises... they have 2 sides for smaller and larger bits.... should be available at your local hobby shop or craft supply...
> *



This one is much better than the HF one.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 19 2011, 03:01 PM~20129899
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/X-ACTO-73220-PIN-VISE-...=item3f055b7fbd
> 
> get one of these X-acto pin vises... they have 2 sides for smaller and larger bits.... should be available at your local hobby shop or craft supply...
> *


   ON MY WAY... THANKS..


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 19 2011, 03:01 PM~20129899
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/X-ACTO-73220-PIN-VISE-...=item3f055b7fbd
> 
> get one of these X-acto pin vises... they have 2 sides for smaller and larger bits.... should be available at your local hobby shop or craft supply...
> *


mine does too....


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Mar 18 2011, 11:32 PM~20126642-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeap & yeap... got both. and they work awesome in resin detail parts.


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

got my tire machine built... :cheesy:


----------



## cobra98 (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Mar 29 2011, 05:24 PM~20212479
> *got my tire machine built... :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


That looks slick Rev,Nice Job


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Mar 29 2011, 07:24 PM~20212479
> *got my tire machine built... :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


You need to still an air hose dip shit !


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 29 2011, 06:02 PM~20212760
> *You  need  to  still  an  air  hose  dip  shit !
> *


 :wow: and i still have to add the air gauge decal as well , but thanks for playing!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Mar 29 2011, 08:05 PM~20212783
> *:wow: and i still have to add the air gauge decal as well , but thanks for playing!!
> *


You need to also add the center leveler lip bar , build a weight box and a balancer to complete the whole look !


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice work in here bro.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

What would also look neat Bobby is if you made tire plugger tools and a wood wheel to apply a patch ! You know by the other dio's its the little details that will keep people lookin !


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i made one of those for my shop..but i built the tire balancer part of the tire area... with a flip down tire cover, tv screen for the alignment #'s..etc.. just sitting collecting dust til i get to it.

that one looks dead on tho, other than the small ass details mentioned.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Mar 7 2011, 11:37 PM~20039438
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


Looks tight!!!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

see , a hopper dont have to have 3 feet of hanger out the back and rear wheels past the bumper.... :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Mar 31 2011, 07:22 PM~20231045
> *see , a hopper dont have to have 3 feet of hanger out the back and rear wheels past the bumper.... :wow:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


nice! 
and LMAO at the hopper with 3 feet of hanger and wheels past the back bumper..


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@Mar 31 2011, 09:30 PM~20231121
> *nice!
> and LMAO at the hopper with 3 feet of hanger and wheels past the back bumper..
> *


RICH GO TO YOUR ROOM ! If i can't punch them stink pickle's neither can you !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 31 2011, 10:32 PM~20231131
> *RICH  GO  TO  YOUR  ROOM !  If  i  can't  punch  them  stink pickle's  neither  can  you !
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Mar 31 2011, 07:22 PM~20231045
> *see , a hopper dont have to have 3 feet of hanger out the back and rear wheels past the bumper.... :wow:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 cool 63.. clean cuts in the frame, nice wheels.. and a light color to boot! :biggrin: :biggrin: 

ps. ticky tock...


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 31 2011, 10:32 PM~20231131
> *RICH  GO  TO  YOUR  ROOM !  If  i  can't  punch  them  stink pickle's  neither  can  you !
> *


What in the hell are "Stink Pickles"?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 2 2011, 05:09 PM~20243253
> *What in the hell are "Stink Pickles"?
> *




who cares, im still laughin at that shit lol


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

your so so funny :roflmao: :roflmao: ok it might not be past the bumper but lets hop for keeps or money :0 :0 





But you dont want that :roflmao: just show a video of it hopping







> see , a hopper dont have to have 3 feet of hanger out the back and rear wheels past the bumper.... :wow: :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

new goods for the model area, harbor freight had a sale on little pancake compressors, so all painting will be done in house, instead of when i have time at work... also picked up a new gravity feed detail gun and a 62 impala, foil and brass tubing...
:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 3 2011, 02:43 PM~20248185
> *new goods for the model area, harbor freight had a sale on little pancake compressors, so all painting will be done in house, instead of when i have time at work... also picked up a new gravity feed detail gun and a 62 impala, foil and brass tubing...
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> ...



What r u using the cat littler for? :dunno:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 3 2011, 11:45 AM~20248195
> *What r u using the cat littler for? :dunno:
> *


halloween.... :0 


yes, thats my cats name... hes black... :happysad:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 3 2011, 02:48 PM~20248214
> *halloween....  :0
> yes, thats my cats name... hes black... :happysad:
> *


That's racist.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 3 2011, 11:49 AM~20248219
> *That's racist.
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Mar 31 2011, 09:22 PM~20231045
> *see , a hopper dont have to have 3 feet of hanger out the back and rear wheels past the bumper.... :wow:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


truer words have never been spoken. preach.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Mar 31 2011, 04:22 PM~20231045
> *see , a hopper dont have to have 3 feet of hanger out the back and rear wheels past the bumper.... :wow:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :werd: none of that circus clown car unrealistic toy bullshit


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

me and the boychild sat out at the green bitch this weekend to get in some father - son building time... :cheesy:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

slowly moving into the new 2,000 sqft building... the new home of hearses house of resin! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 3 2011, 05:25 PM~20249796
> *:werd: none of that circus clown car unrealistic toy bullshit
> *


 :yes:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 5 2011, 08:53 PM~20269760
> *slowly moving into the new 2,000 sqft building... the new home of hearses house of resin! :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


Really nice!!


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 5 2011, 09:53 PM~20269760
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Why are there cigarettes strewn about? Those things are like $5.50 a pack here. :biggrin: 

But shop looking good


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Mar 6 2011, 10:22 PM~20030935
> *yes they did.. after all the failures with the rest of their wires, these are on par with pegasus wheels!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: very nice...i need one those ls front kits asap..anybody can direct me to where to get on id appreciate it :run:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

what year is that rust bucket in the background








> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 5 2011, 08:52 PM~20269748
> *me and the boychild sat out at the green bitch this weekend to get in some father - son building time...  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 5 2011, 08:53 PM~20269760
> *slowly moving into the new 2,000 sqft building... the new home of hearses house of resin! :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


the shop looks good


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 6 2011, 06:53 AM~20269760
> *slowly moving into the new 2,000 sqft building... the new home of hearses house of resin! :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DENA4LIFE_SB_@Apr 5 2011, 11:56 PM~20271377
> *what year is that rust bucket in the background
> *


There ain't no rust buckets here son.... :nono:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 5 2011, 10:53 PM~20269760
> *slowly moving into the new 2,000 sqft building... the new home of hearses house of resin! :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


is that mural I see? take some more pics


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

u funny nice shop ass shop bro




> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 6 2011, 08:13 AM~20272678
> *There ain't no rust buckets here son.... :nono:
> *


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Apr 6 2011, 09:10 AM~20273132
> *is that mural I see? take some more pics
> *


I will today, that extra shot of topcoat must have done the trick ... :h5:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice garage.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

HERS A COUPLE PICS OF THE HOMIE OFDatTX'S DECAL MURALS, VERY NICE STUFF, I WOULD RECOMMEND HIM TO ANYONE...IM STILL MASTERING APPLYING THEM, BUT IM GETTING BETTER....   





















AND I GOT A PACKAGE FROM DIG TODAY, SPECIAL MADE KANSAS CITY POLICE DECALS... :cheesy:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 6 2011, 08:45 PM~20277045
> *HERS A COUPLE PICS OF THE HOMIE OFDatTX'S DECAL MURALS, VERY NICE STUFF, I WOULD RECOMMEND HIM TO ANYONE...IM STILL MASTERING APPLYING THEM, BUT IM GETTING BETTER....
> 
> 
> ...


 Same one that's goin' on my Riviera. Goodstuff, Rev!


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Murals look good on the cars. Puts them on another level :thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 6 2011, 07:45 PM~20277045
> *HERS A COUPLE PICS OF THE HOMIE OFDatTX'S DECAL MURALS, VERY NICE STUFF, I WOULD RECOMMEND HIM TO ANYONE...IM STILL MASTERING APPLYING THEM, BUT IM GETTING BETTER....
> 
> 
> ...


cool, glad they made it.


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

clean this shit up













[/quote]


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> clean this shit up


[/quote]

Your fool you can't drag his rats into this cause the don't know no better at this age ! Keep you thugish shit towards Hearse fool !


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 6 2011, 08:45 PM~20277045
> *HERS A COUPLE PICS OF THE HOMIE OFDatTX'S DECAL MURALS, VERY NICE STUFF, I WOULD RECOMMEND HIM TO ANYONE...IM STILL MASTERING APPLYING THEM, BUT IM GETTING BETTER....
> 
> 
> ...


Real nice !


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

put some work in on my kansas city police car .... got some old style decals from policecarmodels.com and a motormax/testors die cast from walmart. the decal sheet even included an accurate dealer logo from the dealer that supplies cars to the department!. i filled fog light and light bar holes. the radio setup is made from caprice parts and the mic is cut down with a handmade cord. it is painted with a ford dark blue , correct for our departments cars, in nason basecoat. 




































reference photo here..
 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/policecararchives/3117825559/


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 14 2011, 09:37 PM~20341809
> *put some work in on my kansas city police car .... got some old style decals from policecarmodels.com and a motormax/testors die cast from walmart. the decal sheet even included an accurate dealer logo from the dealer that supplies cars to the department!. i filled fog light and light bar holes. the radio setup is made from caprice parts and the mic is cut down with a handmade cord. it is painted with a ford dark blue , correct for our departments cars, in nason basecoat.
> 
> 
> ...


Man i need a set of these decals and your cb cable is WAY out of scale ! If i get out of the house tomrrow i'll drop off some of the stuff i have here and some small wire i have ! Plus your going to need ANTTANS for the roof and trunk and i have wire for that also you dumb tard sniffer !


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

well since random topic is locked now and i dont have a basement to hang out in, ill be random right here in protest....  


traded my truck for a 1990 caddy de elegance today, 73,000 miles,brand new 350 motor, perfect interior.. sad to see my truck go, but i needed a highway car... :happysad:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

What about just start a new off topic... in here at least it will put this topic to some sort of good use....
:biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 27 2011, 09:53 PM~20436060
> *well since random topic is locked now and i dont have a basement to hang out in, ill be random right here in protest....
> traded my truck for a 1990 caddy de elegance today, 73,000 miles,brand new 350 motor, perfect interior.. sad to see my truck go, but i needed a highway car... :happysad:
> 
> ...


What's with that exhaust tip bro :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

its got brand new duals, homeboy had tose put on, im having chrome turndowns ran out the back in a couple weeks...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 27 2011, 10:27 PM~20437004
> *its got brand new duals, homeboy had tose put on, im having chrome turndowns ran out the back in a couple weeks...
> *


 i love dem 90's.. what dis about off topic being locked?


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 27 2011, 11:27 PM~20437004
> *its got brand new duals, homeboy had tose put on, im having chrome turndowns ran out the back in a couple weeks...
> *


Lol I was messing with you I know you just got it nice come up throw some ri
S on that bitch :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

same eye's and he move's just like Rev.. i think I found your twin.. :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

more bitch progress, hit the upholstery shop today to check out the threads... :cheesy: about damned time, its already nice cruising weather and i need to wrap this long project up./.


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

Nice threads!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@May 6 2011, 05:22 PM~20499683
> *more bitch progress, hit the upholstery shop today to check out the threads... :cheesy:  about damned time, its already nice cruising weather and i need to wrap this long project up./.
> 
> 
> ...


 be sure and get it scotch guarded! :wow:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

U goin full custom on it? I woulda went straight OGee pillow seats all leather... But thats just me. Looks sweet Revv!!!


----------



## slangin cardboard (Oct 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@May 6 2011, 05:22 PM~20499683
> *more bitch progress, hit the upholstery shop today to check out the threads... :cheesy:  about damned time, its already nice cruising weather and i need to wrap this long project up./.
> 
> 
> ...


Is this for that 2 DR that was on 23RDst for a few months?


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@May 7 2011, 09:21 PM~20505488
> *Is this for that 2 DR that was on 23RDst for a few months?
> *


Yep , that was my homies shop , we had a falling out and I moved it . It was for the better though , as now I have it somewhere I can progress on it .....


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@May 7 2011, 09:15 PM~20505464
> *U goin full custom on it? I woulda went straight OGee pillow seats all leather... But thats just me. Looks sweet Revv!!!
> *


I did it og the first go round , that was 6 or 7 years ago , now it's 1995 all over again, taking it back to what made me love lowriding in the first place , velvet, 14's and cadillacs...


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

:angry: :wave:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Feb 27 2011, 08:17 PM~19975383
> *broke out the foil for a few hours and got a pair of cars ready for clear.....  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


 come on bro.. its time... sending pm..


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

:0


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

:0


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Not waisting no time Rusty


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

:h5: looks great markie


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

hell yeah Markie, like the blue carpet. nice detailing too


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@May 17 2011, 10:31 AM~20570576
> *hell yeah Markie, like the blue carpet.  nice detailing too
> *


 yea i am almost kind of proud of the dash.. 
Hearse did the the carpet. and foil on the doors and seats... 
wait until you see the paint? after I get the windshield on and the sun comes out!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

took the boy and the bike out to a local show today,we wasn't even going to take the bike out but im glad we did because we did it again, another trophy to add to the collection, he collects more than i do these days! heres a few pics from the show...  














































































shutting the city down..... :wow: :wow:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

shutting the city down..... :wow: :wow: 








[/quote]
this must be a pic of you on the way to the post office to send me that hilux cab?! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> shutting the city down..... :wow: :wow:


this must be a pic of you on the way to the post office to send me that hilux cab?! :0 :biggrin:
[/quote]
:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :drama: :rimshot:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> shutting the city down..... :wow: :wow:


this must be a pic of you on the way to the post office to send me that hilux cab?! :0 :biggrin:
[/quote]
ha ha ha.. he needs to get to the post office for sure! 

give the youngen a (at a boy) for the trophy.. he's a good lookin kid, :biggrin: 


and get out the road before you become a grill ornament.. 

you know because of your eyesight you wont know which way to run to get out of the way! slow ass... :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@May 22 2011, 08:48 PM~20606299
> *shutting the city down..... :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


:ugh: :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> this must be a pic of you on the way to the post office to send me that hilux cab?! :0 :biggrin:


ha ha ha.. he needs to get to the post office for sure! 

give the youngen a (at a boy) for the trophy.. he's a good lookin kid, :biggrin: 


and get out the road before you become a grill ornament.. 

*you know because of your eyesight you wont know which way to run to get out of the way! slow ass...* :biggrin:








[/quote]


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

Magnum on the table box stock except for the wheels..


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Reverend Hearse said:


> shutting the city down..... :wow: :wow:


Cross eyed in the city :roflmao:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

:twak:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

:roflmao: glad to see you back bro!


----------

